#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Pijnlijke liefde

## Lady85

*Op dit verhaal, ‘Pijnlijke liefde’, gelden auteursrechten*






De wekker gaat af. Yasmina staat op en loopt zachtjes naar de badkamer. Ze wil haar ouders niet wakker maken. Vooral haar agressieve broer Nordin niet. 
Yasmina is een slank meisje van 19 jaar met een roomblanke huid. Ze werkt als assistent-manager bij een kledingzaak ‘Mango’ in Amsterdam. Yasmina is niet echt een schooltype, dus is ze vroeg gestopt met school.
Terwijl Yasmina onder de douche stapt kijkt ze met een zelfvoldaan gevoel naar zichzelf in de spiegel. Ze denkt aan haar manager Aziz, waar ze hopeloos verliefd op is. Aziz is een slank lange man. Hij is niet lelijk, maar ook niet knap. Het was door zijn karakter en charme dat hij Yasmina’s hart had gewonnen. Yasmina had niet echt veel vrienden en kreeg de aandacht die ze nodig had van Aziz en haar beste vriendin Rana. Rana begreep niet wat ze in Aziz zag. Yasmina denkt terug aan de woorden van Rana. “Hij ziet er uit als een gluiperd en gebruikt je zwakheden om je te krijgen. En hij is nog lelijk ook! Je kan veel beter krijgen”. Yasmina grinnikte in zichzelf. Zij moet toch wel begrijpen wat echte liefde is. 
Bam-bam! Yasmina raakte uit haar diepe gedachtes en keek verschrikt op. “Wat doe je zo lang in de douche, zei haar vader met een boze stem”. “Ik sta er net onder “, piepte Yasmina. “Onzin! Ik heb de tijd in de gaten gehouden. Je staat er ruim een kwartier onder. Draai die kraan uit en wel nu! Het geld groeit niet aan mijn rug!” 
Gerriteerd draaide Yasmina de kraan dicht. “Pff, gelukkig heb ik de zeep nog van me af kunnen wassen, mompelde ze zachtjes”
Yasmina droogde zich af, trok haar kleren aan en snelde naar haar kamer. Ze hoorde haar vader nog iets mompelen. Iets van: “Wejo ze heeft een sauna van de douche gemaakt, kan het nog gekker”. Ze droogde haar mooie kastanje bruine krullen af en deed er wat kokosvet in, zodat haar krullen zouden glanzen. Het was intussen al 08:30. Ze moest pas om 10:00 beginnen met werken, maar pakte toch haar spullen bijeen en versnelde haar pas naar de buitendeur. Ze had geen zin in de reactie van haar 7 jaar oudere broer Nordin. Hij had altijd wel kritiek op haar. Haar ouders gaven hem altijd gelijk. Ze zagen hem als de perfecte zoon en haar als de mislukte dochter. Ook al had hij met vele blondjes het bed gedeeld. Hij was een jongen, dus hij mocht alles.

----------


## Lady85

Eenmaal buiten pakte Yasmina de tram naar haar werk. Ze kon niet wachten om Aziz te zien. Yasmina liep via de personeelsingang naar zijn kantoor toe. Ze bleef in de deuropening staan. Aziz had haar nog niet opgemerkt, dus maakte ze een geluidje uit haar mond. 
“Uhm”. Aziz keek op en zijn ogen begonnen te glinsteren. Yasmina kon er niet tegen als hij haar zou ondeugend aankeek. Ze kreeg het er warm van. Ze liep naar hem toe en gaf hem een knuffel. “Wat ben je vroeg vandaag liefje”, fluisterde hij in haar oor. Ze vertelde hem over de voorval thuis. “Maak je geen zorgen schat, ik ben bij je en zodra je uit huis bent ben ik voor eeuwig bij je. Yasmina keek hem glimlachend aan. “Dan zul je echter om mijn hand moeten komen vragen”, zei Yasmina plagerig. “Dat doe ik zeker, zodra ik voldoende geld heb voor de bruiloft en onze onvergetelijke huwelijksreis” Yasmina kreeg een blos op haar wangen. Aziz merkte dat op. “liefje lachte hij zachtjes, wat ben je toch zo schattig als je verlegen wordt. Net toen Yasmina wou protesteren op zijn woorden, trok hij haar naar zich toe. 
Yasmina slikte de vocht in haar mond weg. Zijn hand ging over haar rug, strelend naar beneden. Zijn mond raakte haar lippen net niet aan en ze voelde zijn hete adem. Haar hart begon sneller te kloppen. Zijn mond bleef nog steeds om een millimeter afstand terwijl hij naar haar hals ging. Zijn hete adem in haar hals voelde zo goed. Zijn tong streelde haar hals en begon in haar hals te kussen. Zijn handen streelde haar billen en kneep erin. Zijn mond zocht de hare. Zijn handen gingen wild door haar haren. Haar hart begon nog sneller te kloppen en haar hele lichaam trilde van opwinding. 
Hij pakte haar onderste lip beet met zijn lippen en sabbelde eraan. Hij likte over haar lippen en gleed in haar mond. Zijn tong zocht de hare en begon haar hevig te tongen. Zijn handen geleden over haar lichaam.
Voetstappen! Yasmina hoorde voetstappen naderen. Ze duwde Aziz van zich af. 
Er komt iemand aan fluisterde ze. Yasmina deed snel haar haren goed en Aziz nam snel plaats achter zijn bureau. 
Goedemorgen luitjes! “Goedemorgen Tessa”, antwoordde Aziz en Yasmina in een koor. Ik ga even koffie zetten, willen jullie ook? “Nee dank je, antwoordde Yasmina”. “Ik neem later wel, maar bedankt” ,antwoorde Aziz met een glimlach. Tessa verdween de personeelskamer in. 
Aziz keek haar weer doordringend aan. “Yasmina, je maakt me gek, ik wil je zo graag”. “Je hebt me al lachte Yasmina ondeugend”. “Dat bedoel ik niet schatje, en hij stond vlak voor haar. Hij hield haar hand beet. “Ik wil je voelen, ik wil onze band nog intiemer en sterker maken. Zo sterk dat het onbreekbaar is. Ik meer meer dan alleen je kussen en vasthouden”. “Dat kan nu niet zei Yasmina. Ik wil het ook heel graag, maar ik moet maagd blijven tot mijn huwelijk”. “Hoezo antwoordde Aziz. Je ouders komen er niet achter. Ze zijn er ook niet achter gekomen dat je relatie van een jaar of langer met mij hebt. We gaan sowieso trouwen dus het maakt niet uit wanneer toch?
Yasmina keek hem vol ongeloof aan. “Ten eerste we hebben 2jaar en 4 maanden met elkaar, zei ze met een beledigde stem. Ten tweede, het gaat er niet om dat mijn ouders het belangrijk vinden. Mijn maagdelijk is uiterst belangrijk voor MIJ. Het is mijn trots. Wat we nu al doe is hartstikke verkeerd. Als mijn familie daar al achter komt, maken ze mij met de grond gelijk. Aziz keek haar aan en zette zijn handen op haar wangen. 
“Sorry schatje, ik had het niet van je mogen vragen. Ik ben gewoon helemaal weg van je" en hij drukte een kus op haar zachte lippen. Yasmina was weer helemaal verkocht. Ze kon moeilijk zijn charme weerstaan. “Het is bijna 10:00 liefje, wil je de deuren openen en Tessa de winkel insturen”. Aziz keek haar liefdevol aan en Yasmina schonk hem een glimlach. Ze liep de personeelskamer in om Tessa te roepen, die druk bezig was een tijschrift aan het lezen. Tess we moeten de winkel in. Tessa stond op en nam haar warme kop koffie mee de winkel in. 
Later in de middag begon het een stuk drukker te worden in de winkel. Er stond een grote rij naar de kleedkamers. Het was 16:00 toen een jongedame van ongeveer 22 naar haar toe kwam.”Excuseer me, kan ik misschien de leidinggevende spreken?” “Ja natuurlijk, even een ogenblikje hoor. Yasmina liep naar het kantoor van Aziz. “Aziz er is iemand die naar je vraagt”. Aziz stond op en loopt naar de jongedame toe. “Goedemiddag, wat kan ik voor u doen”. “Hoi ik zal me even voorstellen. Ik ben Esma, en ze gaf een hand aan Aziz. “Aziz, aangenaam” “Ik zag dat jullie mensen nodig hadden, dus ik wil graag solliciteren” “Goed, heb je je CV bij je?” “Ja, hierzo” Esma haalde haar CV tevoorschijn uit haar tas. “Loop maar even mee naar achteren, dan bespreken we het in mijn kantoor verder.” Ze zag de twee achter verdwijnen. Yasmina zag hoe Aziz Esma van top tot teen bekeek. Yasmina had hier geen goed gevoel over.

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina stond bij de tramhalte te wachten. Eindelijk, daar kwam de tram al aan. Het was inmiddels al 19:00 toen ze thuis arriveerde. Yasmina! Het was haar moeder. Ja mama, wat is er? Kom onmiddellijk hier heen! Yasmina zuchtte diep. Hier had ze dus echt geen trek in. Waarom ben je nu pas thuis, je bent toch om 18:00 klaar?! Vandaag was het wat drukker ma. We vertokken pas om 18:20 en daarna moest ik ook nog op de tram wachten. Ik kan niet altijd precies op hetzelfde tijdstip thuis zijn. Het ligt aan de omstandigheden en het is maar 19:00, dus het valt wel mee. Wacht maar, ik zeg Nordin wel dat hij jou in de gaten moet houden. 
Op dat moment kwam Nordin binnen. Het kon niet erger worden.
Wat is er hier aan de hand? Ze is nu pas thuisgekomen mijn zoon 
.Nordin keek haar vuil aan. Hoezo heb je zon strakke broek aan en zon korte jasje. Het lijkt wel een babyjas! Vind je het leuk dat die mannen je nakijken. Denk maar niet dat ze respect voor je krijgen, ze zien je als een slet zoals die andere wijven waarop je lijkt! Yasmina probeerde haar woede in te houden.
Hou haar in de gaten mijn zoon, volgens mij gaat ze met verschillende jongens om. Ik zag vandaag nog een Marokkaans meisje met verschillende jongens om haar heen. Ze liep zo hard met ze mee te lachen, ze weet niet dat ze haar uitlachten. Ha! Als ik haar maar met n jongen zien, dan blijft er niks meer van haar over. Dat is een belofte! Hij keek haar heel vies aan toen hij dat zei.
Yasmina voelde haar bloed koken. Ze had echt een ontiegelijk hekel aan hem. Hoe durfde hij zoiets te zeggen. Hij heeft zoveel vriendinnen gehad, hij heeft twee jaar in de gevangenis gezeten, toen hij drugs probeerde te smokkelen. Hij heeft bijna alles gedaan wat god verboden heeft en dan komt hij mij de les voorlezen! Maar.. begon Yasmina. Nordin liet haar niet uitspreken. Hou die bek van je dicht of ik sla hem dicht! Yasmina keek hem alleen maar aan en hield haar mond dicht. Ze kon niks tegen hem beginnen. Hij was veel sterker dan haar en haar ouders gaven hem toch altijd gelijk. Ze liep naar haar kamer toe.
Ze smste Rana om morgen af te spreken. Ze moest morgen haar hart bij haar luchten anders werd ze gek. Gelukkig hoefde ze morgen niet te werken.

----------


## Lady85

Rana haalde Yasmina vroeg op. Yasmina had geen zin in vragen van haar familie. Ze besloten eerste samen te gaan ontbijten bij een pannenkoekenhuis. Rana keek Yasmina bezorgd aan. Lieverd, gaat het wel met je? Niet echt nee, antwoordde Yasmina sip. 
Als ik thuis ben, ben ik zo gestresst, ik kan daar niet meer tegen hoe ze mij behandelen. Ik ben niets meer dan een stuk vuil voor ze. Ze vertelde Rana wat er gister gebeurde. Ik ben zo blij dat ik jou en Aziz heb, anders zou ik echt verloren zijn. Als je maar weet dat je altijd bij mij terecht kan, zei Rana vol medelijden. 
Hoe gaat het tussen jou en Yousef? Ontzettend goed antwoordde Rana glimlachend. We hebben nog steeds geen datum geprikt. Hij stelde gisteren voor dat hij volgende maand wil trouwen, maar ik heb gezegd dat ik er over na zou denken Wat! zei Yasmina met een iets te luide stem. Rana en Yasmina zagen hoe de oude vrouwtjes naast hun, gerriteerd hun kant opkeken. Rana en Yasmina begonnen beide hard te giechelen.
Serieus, zei Yasmina die nog niet was bijgekomen van het lachen. Waarom zou je wachten, je hebt al lang genoeg gewacht. Weet je nog toen je mij gek maakte dat hij je nog steeds niet had gevraagd. Ja, lachte Rana. Je hebt gelijk! Ik ga het doen. Ik ga volgende maand trouwen! Beiden slaakte een gilletje van opwinding. 
Yasmina hield de handen van Rana vast. O, ik ben zo blij voor je Rana. Ja, ik ook maar ik zit er nog wel mee dat hij naar Frankrijk wil, omdat zijn kansen daar groter zijn. Ik heb tegen hem gezegd dat ik niet wil. Ik kan niet eens Frans spreken! Ik hou van hem en ben dol op hem, maar verhuizen naar een ander land gaat te ver. De serveerster kwam naar hun toe. Kan ik jullie helpen? Ja, voor mij graag poffertjes en een warme beker chocolademelk met een toefje slagroom alsjeblieft, antwoordde Yasmina. En voor u mevrouw? Rana keek bedenkelijk. Uhhdoe voor mij maar een pannenkoek met siroop en een glas jus dorange.
De serveerster schreef glimlachend hun bestelling op. Ik kom het zo bij jullie brengen Rana en Yasmina schonken haar een glimlach en serveerster verdween de keuken in. 
Goed waar hadden we het ook al weer over,vroeg Rana.Jij die naar Frankrijk verhuisd,antwoordde Yasmina spottend. Rana wierp haar een ergelijke blik toe en vervolgde haar verhaal. Yousef wil dat ik er nog over nadenk, maar ik wil er niet over nadenken.
Maak je geen zorgen, antwoordde Yasmina geruststellend, jullie komen er wel uit. Yousef is een goeie jongen en heeft je altijd alles gegeven wat je hartje begeert. Ik weet zeker dat hij je niks laat doen tegen je zin in. Je weet me altijd gerust te stellen, bedankt lieverd. Geen dank schat, jij bent er ook altijd voor mij, antwoordde Yasmina. De serveerster kwam hun bestelling brengen. Yasmina en Rana keken watertandend naar hun eten en begonnen hun heerlijke ontbijt te consumeren.
Na hun ontbijt gingen ze de stad in en liepen alle winkels langs. Aan het einde van de dag zaten ze met tassen vol aan beide handen. Rana zette Yasmina thuis af. Doe rustig aan en houd je hoofd koel. Bel me meteen als er iets is ok. Is goed, knikte Yasmina. Dank je voor het afzetten en wel thuis! Rana Zwaaide met haar hand uit het raam.
Yasmina keek na hoe Rana wegreed in haar groene kleine auto. Yasmina liep richting de deur en deed zachtjes de deur open. Terwijl ze de deur opendeed zag ze een schaduw over de vloer. Ze voelde twee ogen op haar gericht. Ze keek verschrikt op. Het was Nordin die haar met een ijzige blik aankeek.

----------


## Lady85

Waar kom je vandaan, zei hij met een hese stem, terwijl hij naar haar tassen keek. 
Ik was met Rana de stad in. Hoezo? Pardon! Ik stel hier de vragen, niet jij, antwoordde hij boos. Hij gaf haar een duw. Yasmina kon net voorkomen dat ze viel, door de handvat van de deur vast te houden. Yasmina voelde de woede in haar opkomen, maar hield zich rustig.
Ze wist dat ze geen partij voor hem was. 
Nordin griste de tassen uit haar handen. Yasmina slaakte een gilletje van schrik. Nordin liep de huiskamer in en gooide de tassen leeg op de tafel, terwijl haar ouders meekeken. Al haar lingerie! Yasmina schaamde zich kapot.
Wat is dit, zei Nordin met een kwaadaardige stem. Waar heb je dit voor nodig, deze vieze strings! Weet je wie die nog meer dragen, die vieze hoeren achter de ramen.
Haar moeder begon zich ermee te bemoeien. Ja daar wil ze ook op lijken, anders zou ze dat niet dragen. 
Gelukkig was haar vader druk bezig met het volgen van Al-Jazeera op t.v. 
Als hij eenmaal daar naar keek, had hij geen aandacht meer voor zijn omgeving.
Kijk mama, ze heeft weer zon strakke sletterige broek gekocht, zei Nordin terwijl hij Yasmina vies aankeek. Dat is ze ook, ze gedraagt zich erna, antwoordde haar moeder.
Ze had geen idee hoe erg ze Yasmina met die woorden kwetste. Het deed haar zoveel pijn.
Yasmina onderdrukte haar tranen met moeite. 
Mag ik nu alsjeblieft mijn spullen terug, zei Yasmina met een trillerige stem. Tfoe! Neem die rotzooi mee! Dat is wat jij ook bent,zei Nordin boos. Hij ging met zijn hand over de tafel en smeet alles op de grond. Yasmina pakte alles bijeen en rende naar haar kamer. Daar liet ze haar tranen op de vrije loop gaan. Dank u Allah, fluisterde ze zachtjes. Dank U dat er tenminste twee personen zijn die wel om mij geven. Dank u dat u Rana en Aziz in mijn leven hebt gebracht en dat zij mij sterk houden. Na heel veel tranen viel Yasmina in slaap.

----------


## Lady85

_
Yasmina liep door een grote tuin. Het zag er hemels uit. Zoveel mooie verschillende bloemen in alle kleuren. 
Aan de hemel een prachtige regenboog. Yasmina hoorde iets naderen.
Het klonk als de getrappel van een paard. 
Door het felle licht van de zon kon ze het moeilijk zien. Het kwam haar kant op.
He yasmina! Het was Rana op een paard. 
Wacht eens evenSinds wanneer hebben paarden een hoorn op hun kop, dacht yasmina bij zichzelf. Zeg Rana, wat heb je dat arme paard aangedaan? Waarom heb je een hoorn op zijn kop geplakt? Gekkie toch, je ziet toch dat het een eenhoorn is. Ze zijn bijna uitgestorven en komen alleen hier voor. Rana stapte af. 
"O, oke," antwoordde Yasmina verward. Rana strekte haar benen. Yasmina, laten we gaan vliegen. Yasmina lachte hard. Rana toch, heb je soms iets gesnoven ofzo. Yasmina kwam niet meer bij van het lachen toen ze de vreemde uitdrukking op het gezicht van Rana zag.
Rana glimlachte. Hier ongelovige Thomas. Rana haalde twee blikjes Redbull tevoorschijn en overhandigde n aan Yasmina. Drink op. Yasmina keek haar vreemd aan en begon te drinken. En nu, zei Yasmina sarcastisch. Kijk maar naar de grond, zei Rana lachend.
Yasmina keek naar de grond en zag dat de afstand tussen haar voeten en de grond groter werd. Waaah! Wat gebeurt er!? Doe niet zo gek en volg me zei Rana lachend.
Rana vloog hoog de lucht in en Yasmina volgde haar, zonder zelf iets te doen. Ze vloog!
Hoe raar en onverklaarbaar het ook klonk, het voelde fantastisch! Rana keek Yasmina met een brede glimlach aan en schreeuwde het uit van opwinding. Yasmina deed met haar mee.
Er kwam uit het niets een gans langs hun vliegen. Rana plukte een veer uit de gans.
Kijk zo mooi, zei Rana. Ze streek met de veer over Yasminas hand. Het kietelde enorm.
Ze begon verder van Rana te verwijderen. Rana keek haar lachend aan. Rana! Wacht op mij! Alles begon te vervagen, het leek alsof ze weg werd gezogen._*Opeens zag ze dat ze in haar bed lag. Yasmina grinnikte. Wat een vreemde droom zeg. Vreemd genoeg kietelde haar hand nog steeds. Yasmina ging rechtop zitten en wou net aan haar hand krabben, totdat ze zag dat er een enorme kakkerlak op haar hand liep. Yasmina gilde het uit. Ze sloeg van schrik de kakkerlak van haar hand af. Ze pakte de kakkerlak op met haar agende en gooide het uit haar raam. Oh nee, als ik hun maar niet heb wakker gemaakt. Yasmina drukte haar oor tegen de deur aan en luisterde of ze iets hoorde. Het was doodstil. Yasmina haalde opgelucht adem.
Ze keek naar haar wekker. Het was 09:20. Ze moest zich haasten. Ze deed snel haar haren in een knotje en trok haar kleren aan. Ze vertrok snel naar buiten en pakte de tram naar haar werk. Aziz zat zoals bijna altijd, achter zijn bureau. Aziz merkte haar op en schonk haar een liefdevolle glimlach. Yasmina liep naar hem toe en ging op zijn schoot zitten. Goedemorgen schoonheid, zei Aziz met een zacht lieve stem. Yasmina antwoordde het met een innige zoen. Lieverd, ik word straks overgenomen door Dave, de filiaalmanager van Rotterdam.
Yasmina keek hem teleurgesteld aan. Laat je me hier alleen achter? Ze keek hem met een pruillipje aan. Nee lieverd, je gaat met mijn mee. Hij keek haar verleidelijk aan en streek met zijn vinger over haar lip. Yasmina keek hem vragend aan. Aziz schudde zijn hoofd.
Je bent vergeten wat voor dag het vandaag is. Het is vandaag je 20e verjaardag schatje, gefeliciteerd. Ooh, dat is waar ook, het is 27 juni! Wat stom van me! Aziz keek haar lachend aan en gaf haar een kus op dr mond. Wie komt er in mijn plaats werken dan, vroeg Yasmina. Ik heb Esma gisteren aangenomen, en ze wordt vandaag ingewerkt, dus maak je geen zorgen. Yasmina hoorde het gelach van twee dames naderen. Aziz duwde Yasmina zachtjes van zijn schoot af en liep richting de personeelskamer toe. Goedemorgen dames! Goedemorgen, antwoordde Esma en Tessa tegelijk. Ik wil jullie mededelen dat ik vandaag wordt overgenomen door Dave, de filiaalmanager van Rotterdam. Voor vandaag heeft hij de leiding hier, dus voor vragen moeten jullie bij hem zijn. Op dat moment kwam Dave binnen. 
He Aziz jongen, alles goed! Ja lekker, hoe is het met jou? Prima, dank je voor het vragen. Dave ik laat het aan jou over goed? Komt goed Aziz, geniet van je vrije dag. Dave gaf hem een knipoog en Aziz lachte naar hem.
*

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina en Aziz liepen naar zijn auto toe. Aziz nam plaats achter het stuur.
Yasmina keek hem aan. Waar gaan we heen, Aziz? Aziz streelde zachtjes over haar been.
Dat zie je zo wel schat, antwoordde hij met een geheimzinnige blik in zijn ogen.
Op het moment dat Yasmina daar op wou reageren ging haar telefoon af. Het was Rana.
Happy Birthday lieverd! Dank je, antwoordde Yasmina verrast. En hoe voelt het om 20 te zijn? Ehh-h, gewoon zoals ik me altijd voel, antwoordde Yasmina sarcastisch. Yasmina lieverd, ik hoop dat je het me kunt vergeven dat ik vandaag niet bij je kan zijn. Mijn irritante baas wou me geen vrij geven. Ik moet ook zo dadelijk neerleggen, want hij werpt me nu hele dodelijke blikken toe. Het geeft niet Rana, je mag het goedmaken met een duur cadeau, grinnikte Yasmina. Ja, dat doe ik zeker! Rana, ik maak maar een grapje joh. Je vriendschap is al een onbetaalbaar cadeau. Yasmina, hou op antwoordde Rana, je maakt me sentimenteel met je lieve woorden. Rana en Yasmina schoten in de lach. Ok Yasmina ik moet nu echt ophangen, mn baas komt mijn kant op. Geniet van deze dag en ik hou van je!
Ik ook vTuut-tuut-tuut. Rana had al opgehangen. Damn, haar baas moet wel erg zijn, dacht Yasmina bij zichzelf. Rana hing nooit de telefoon op deze manier op.
Yasmina keek om zich heen en zag dat ze niet langer in Amsterdam waren. Yasmina keek Aziz aan. Waar zijn we, vroeg Yasmina. Aziz keek haar even aan en knipoogde naar haar en concentreerde zich weer op de weg. Hij begon vaart te minderen. We zijn er liefje.
Aziz parkeerde de auto en stapte uit. Yasmina volgde hem vol nieuwsgierigheid . Aziz pakte haar hand vast en liep richting een groot hotel. Yasminas nieuwsgierigheid werd alsmaar groter. Gaan we naar een hotel toe? Yasmina keek hem verward aan. 
Aziz lachte. Dat merk je zo wel, met dat lieve verstrooide hoofdje van je.
Ze liepen de hotel in. Wat zag het er ongelooflijk groot en mooi uit van binnen!
Zulke hotels zag je alleen in films. Yasmina zag net hoe een piccolo zijn hand uitstak en fooi ontving van een tevreden klant. Aziz nam haar mee naar de balie van het hotel. 
Goedemiddag, waarmee kan ik u van dienst zijn, zei de medewerker. Goedemiddag, antwoordde Aziz. Yasmina gaf alleen een vriendelijke knikje. Ik had de bruidssuite voor vandaag gereserveerd. Terwijl Aziz het verder afhandelde keek Yasmina vol bewondering het hotel rond. Het viel haar meteen op dat het ervan binnen uit zag in de vorm van Barokstijl. 
Ze zag hoe een groot prachtige kroonluchter de ruimte verlichtte. Grote pilaren in de Barokstijl. Ook de grote schilderijen die aan de muren hingen, hadden een omlijsting in de Barokstijl.
Er liep een trap in het rond naar boven met een rode loper op de treen. Yasmina kreeg de neiging om de trap op te lopen en op ontdekking te gaan. Ze was er reuze benieuwd naar wat voor moois ze nog meer zou aantreffen. 
Kom je mee lieverd, zei Aziz met een zachte stem. Hij liep richting de lift en Yasmina liep nieuwsgierig achter hem aan. Ze wachtte vol spanning af, wat hij voor haar in de petto had.
De piccolo opende de lift en vroeg aan Aziz of hij zijn tassen van hem kon overnemen.
Aziz schudde vriendelijk nee en stapte in. De piccolo drukte op het knopje en de lift begon naar boven te gaan. De lift stopte op de zesde verdieping. Aziz gaf de piccolo een fooi en nam Yasmina aan de hand mee. Hij stopte aan het einde van de gang voor twee grote deuren.
Aziz stak de sleutel in het slot en draaide het open. Hij opende de deur. Yasmina keek vol ongeloof de grote kamer in. Wat prachtig! Ik heb in mijn leven niet zon prachtige kamer gezien, piepte Yasmina. Aziz lachte breed naar haar. Treed naar binnen schoonheid, zei hij met een verleidelijke stem. Yasmina stapte naar binnen en Aziz volgde haar. Hij deed de deuren achter zich dicht. Ook in deze kamer hing een kroonluchter versiert met vele diamanten steentjes. Rechts van haar stond een groot 2-persoonsbed. De muren hadden een zacht paars accent. Ook hier hingen hele mooie schilderijen. Voor zich zag ze een groot balkon, waar versierde gordijnen voor hingen. Links van haar zag ze een groot bubbelbad met kaarsjes eromheen. Ernaast stonden twee massagebanken. Verder op hing, wat op het eerste gezicht op een groot schilderij leek, een enorme flatscreen t.v. aan de muur.
Dit is echt ongelofelijk, zei Yasmina lachend. Aziz het is hier hartstikke mooi en ik wil ook niet klagen, maar waarom neem je mij mee naar een hotel kamer. Je denkt toch niet datAziz zette zijn vinger op haar mond en gaf haar daarna een kus. Yasmina voelde het kriebelen in haar buik. 
Lieverd, fluisterde Aziz. Ik heb je hier naartoe meegenomen, om jou te laten ontspannen en je een onvergetelijke dag te bezorgen. Ik wil alleen maar het beste voor jou. Vertrouw me zei hij zachtjes terwijl hij met zijn tong over haar lip ging. Hij kuste haar innig. Yasmina voelde zich zweven, hij kuste haar zo lekker en passievol.
Ze werden gestoord door het geklop op de deur. Aziz keek haar doordringend en ondeugend aan met zijn sexy donkere ogen. Yasmina smolt voor zijn blik. Ben zo terug lieverd, niet weggaan, zei hij plagerig.

----------


## Lady85

Aziz opende de deur. Het waren twee oudere dames. Ze hadden beiden een witte blouse aan en rok tot aan hun knien. Ze droegen allebei een naamkaartje aan hun blouse. Goedemiddag. We komen de massagebehandeling geven die op deze kamer staat gereserveerd. Komen we gelegen, of moeten we later terugkomen? Nee jullie zijn net op tijd,antwoordde Aziz. We gaan ons eerst verkleedden. Yasmina keek Aziz bewonderd aan.
Een massagebehandeling was net wat ze nodig had. Opeens bedacht ze zich dat ze zich niet kon omkleden, omdat ze niks had meegenomen. Ik ga daar echt niet in mijn string liggen, dacht ze bij haarzelf. Aziz, piepte ze. Ik heb niks alternatiefs bij me. Geen zorgen liefje, ik heb aan alles gedacht. Hij reikte haar een tas aan. Yasmina haalde er een prachtige bordeauxrood bikini uit. Ooh Aziz! Dit is de bikini die ik een maand terug in die magazine had gezien! Je bent het niet vergeten, wat lief! Yasmina keek hem vol bewondering aan en Aziz schonk haar een liefdevolle glimlach. Hij kreeg zelfs een blosje op zijn wangen. Yasmina gaf hem een kus op zijn wang. Ga je gauw omkleden, zei hij met een zachte stem. Yasmina lachte breed naar hem en hij beantwoordde het met een sexy knipoog. 
In de badkamer ontdeed Yasmina zich van haar kleren en trok haar nieuwe bikini aan.
Het stond haar geweldig. Ze trok haar elastiek uit haar haren en schudde haar krullen goed. 
Ze voelde zich zenuwachtig. Aziz had haar nooit eerder in een bikini gezien. Ze opende de badkamerdeur en liep de kamer weer in. Ze zag Aziz in zijn korte broekje. Ze had hem nooit zo schaars gekleed gezien. Aziz draaide zich naar haar om en keek haar met grote ogen aan. Hij liet zijn blik vallen op haar prachtige slanke lichaam. Yasmina glimlachte zenuwachtig.
Ze bekeek hem van top tot teen. Alhoewel hij een beetje aan de magere kant was, zag hij er onweerstaanbaar sexy uit. Aangezien Aziz en Yasmina geen woord uitwisselde en alleen maar stonden te kijken, kwamen de dames tussenbeiden. Ik zie dat jullie er klaar voor zijn, zei n van de dames vriendelijk. O ja natuurlijk,antwoordde Aziz geschrokken. Hij was met stomheid geslagen, over de schoonheid van Yasmina. Jullie kunnen plaats nemen op de massagebank. Aziz en Yasmina gingen op hun buik liggen, en plaatsten hun hoofd in het gat van de massagebank. De masseurs begonnen hun werk te verrichten. De masseur legde haar handen op de schouders van Yasmina en begon er begon er over te wrijven. Ze ging over haar hele rug en benen. Haar gespannen spieren begonnen eindelijk te ontspannen. Aziz genoot er blijkbaar ook van, want ze hoorde hem zachtjes kreunen. Na een grondig masseerbeurt vertrokken de dames. Aziz keek haar ondeugend aan. En hoe voelt u zich mevrouw Charibi?
Heerlijk ontspannen, meneer Hodjari. Yasmina lachte ontdeugend naar hem. Aziz liep naar de bubbelbad toe en drukte een knopje in. Het water begon langzaam te borrelen, totdat er hevige bubbels ontstonden. Na u, mevrouw Charibi. Hij pakte haar hand beet en hielp haar de bubbelbad in stapte en daarna ook in. Yasmina voelde het heerlijke warme water tegen haar lichaam aan klotsen. Aziz trok een serieuze blik en bewoog zichzelf naar haar toe. Hij keek haar diep in de ogen aan. Yasmina voelde haar hart tekeer gaan. Hij streek met zijn hand over haar wang en bracht zijn lippen naar haar hals. Hij kuste over haar hals en zocht zijn weg naar haar zachte lippen toe. Hij trok haar lichaam tegen zich aan. Yasmina voelde zijn fijne warme lichaam tegen zich aan. Haar handen gingen automatisch strelend over zijn rug. Yasmina hoorde zijn ademhaling versnellen. Aziz streek met zijn tong over haar lippen en nam haar onderste lip in zijn mond, waar hij zachtjes aan begon te sabbelen. Zijn handen gleden over haar heupen naar haar welgevormde billen toe en begon er in te knijpen. Yasmina begon zachtjes te kreunen van opwinding. Aziz gleed met zijn tong in haar mond en speelde met haar tong. Yasmina voelde zijn hartkloppingen versnellen, waardoor ze nog meer opgewonden van raakte. Yasmina kuste hem innig terug. Hij begon langzaam kussend naar beneden te gaan naar haar borsten toe. Hij nam haar borsten in zijn handen en kneep er zachtjes in. Hij trok de bikini van haar borsten opzij en nam haar harde tepels in zijn mond, waar hij zachtjes aan begon te zuigen. Yasminas ademhaling begon te versnellen. Yasmina begeleidde hem weer naar boven en trok haar bikini weer goed. Hij keek haar vol verlangen aan en bracht zijn mond op de hare. Yasmina voelde zijn harde tegen haar aan porren.
Hoe opwindend dit ook was voor haar, was het ook angstaanjagend. Dit had ze nog nooit van haar leven meegemaakt. Ze wist als ze verder zou gaan dat het fout af zal lopen. 'Stop,dacht Yasmina bij zichzelf. Hou op, je lijkt wel een puber met losgeslagen hormonen. Yasmina hou op dit is fout, begon ze in haar gedachten. Nee dit is heerlijk, ik wil meer, schreeuwde Yasmina in haar gedachten terwijl ze Aziz passievol kuste. Yasmina Voelde zijn harde tegen haar gevoelige plekje aan porren, steeds heviger. Het gevoel van explosie in haar onderbuik werd alsmaar groter. Ze voelde de hitte naar haar hoofd stijgen en dat haar plekje beneden extreem nat begon te worden.Yasmina begon te trillen van genot en onderdrukte een gil, die ze al te graag wou uitschreeuwen. Ze duwde met tegenzin Aziz van zich af en keek hem vol lust en tegelijkertijd angstig aan. Aziz keek haar beestachtig aan. Hij had een wilde blik in zijn ogen wat haar ontzettend opwond. Gaat alles goed lieverd, zei Aziz met een onregelmatige ademhaling. Ik voel me misselijk, loog Yasmina. Ik heb niet zoveel gegeten vandaag, ik denk dat het daardoor komt.Aziz probeerde zijn teleurstelling te verbergen, wat hem niet al te goed lukte. Sorry, zei Yasmina met een pruillipje. Ze zette expres haar zielige ogen op. Aaah, kijk niet zo naar me, je weet dat ik daar niet tegen kan. Yasmina glimlachte.
Nou er zit niks anders op dan jou te ontdoen van je misselijkheid. Laten we gaan eten. Aziz stapte uit de bubbelbad en Yasmina keek stiekem naar zijn achterste. Aziz keek vanuit zijn ooghoeken naar haar en merkte op dat ze hem bekeek. Hij trok een zelfvoldane lach toen hij haar ontdeugend lachje zag. Aziz draaide zich om en Yasmina keek snel de andere kant op, alsof ze een schilderij aan het bekijken was. Aziz moest moeite doen om niet in de lach te schieten. Hij reikte zijn hand naar haar uit en hielp haar de bubbelbad uit. Nou schoonheid, ga je gauw omkleden. Aziz pakte een tas en overhandigde het aan Yasmina. Yasmina keek hem vragend aan. Dit is deel twee van je cadeau schat. Je mag het pas in de badkamer openen, als je het aantrekt. Ik ben benieuwd hoe hij je zal staan,zei hij met een ondeugende stem. O Aziz, dat hoefde je niet te doen.Ze liep naar hem toe en gaf hem een knuffel, waarnaar ze hem gelijk weer losliet. Hij had zich nog steeds niet ontdaan van zijn harde.
Yasmina dwong zich om niet naar beneden te kijken. Ze schonk hem een glimlach en versnelde haar pas naar de badkamer. Ze trok haar bikini uit en droogde zich af. Ze trok haar sexy rode lingerie weer aan. Ze haalde een prachtige zwarte satijnen avondjurk uit de tas, die ze snel aantrok. Ze bekeek zichzelf in de spiegel. Yasmina was ter stomheid geslagen. De jurk viel prachtig over haar slanke lichaam. Het was mooi getailleerd, waardoor haar prachtige zandloop figuur goed op zijn recht kwam. Ze zag dat er nog iets in het tasje zat en haalde een mooi zwart kanten bolero tevoorschijn. Ze deed hem aan en wachtte voor de zekerheid nog even in de badkamer. Ze wou hem wat tijd gunnen om af te koelen. Na een paar minuten liep ze de kamer in. Aziz keek haar strak aan. Yasmina,zei hij zacht. Je bent echt een ware schoonheid. Yasmina lachte verlegen naar hem. Ze zag dat Aziz een antraciet pak aan had getrokken. Daaronder had hij een witte blouse aan met een roze stropdas eromheen. Jij mag er ook wel wezen,zei Yasmina fluisterend en keek hem diep in de ogen aan. Wat staat een pak hem enorm sexy zeg, dacht ze bij haarzelf. Aziz pakte haar hand beet en kneep er zachtje in. Je hebt wel schoenen nodig voor je outfit, zei Aziz plagerig. Hij draaide zich om en pakte een schoenendoos uit zijn tas. Yasmina pakte nieuwsgierig de doos aan en opende het. Ze haalde er een paar zwarte prachtige muiltjes uit. De muiltjes hadden een puntvormige neus en een zes inch hak.Yasmina trok ze aan en was meteen een stuk langer. Liefje, je ziet er onwijs sexy uit. Hij keek haar glunderend aan. Yasmina zag de lust in zijn ogen. Om je outfit compleet te maken, heb ik nog een laatste tastbare cadeau voor je. Wat! Aziz je bent gek.zei Yasmina lachend. Je moet echt ophouden met mij te verwennen. Aziz haalde een doosje uit de binnenzak van zijn pak en gaf het aan Yasmina. Ze maakte het doosje open en keek met versperde ogen naar de inhoud. Er zat een prachtige ketting in, die uit drie lagen bestond. De drie lagen werden versierd met kleine Swarovski steentjes. Daarnaast zaten bijpassende oorbellen bij. Aziz toch, zei ze verast. Dit is echt ongelofelijk mooi. Ze keek hem met grote ogen aan. Aziz lachte breed naar haar. Hij haalde de ketting uit het doosje en deed het om haar nek. De ketting viel prachtig over haar hals. Yasmina haalde de oorbellen uit het doosje en deed ze in. Het setje maakte haar outfit prachtig af.

----------


## Lady85

Gaat u mee mevrouw Charibi. Hij stak zijn arm naar haar uit en Yasmina deed haar arm om die van hem en liep met hem mee. De lift bracht hun weer naar beneden en Aziz leverde de sleutels weer in bij de balie. Terwijl Aziz het verder afhandelde liep Yasmina alvast naar buiten. Een paar minuten later kwam Aziz aanlopen. Ze liepen richting de auto en hield de deur voor haar open. Hij gaf haar een knipoog. Yasmina keek hem mysterieus aan en stapte in de auto. Aziz nam plaats achter het stuur en reed naar het restaurant toe. Aan de lucht te zien , begon de avond te naderen. Gelukkig is het vandaag koopavond in Amsterdam dacht Yasmina bij zichzelf. Nu heeft ze tenminste haar smoes al klaar als ze wat later thuis is. Aziz parkeerde zijn auto en deed de deur voor Yasmina open. Hij reikte naar haar hand en hielp haar de auto uit. 
Wat is hij toch heerlijk romantisch, dacht Yasmina bij zichzelf. Alsof Aziz haar gedachten kon lezen, lachte hij ondeugend naar haar. Yasmina lachte verlegen terug. Hij nam haar aan de hand mee, het restaurant in. Aziz, ik moet even naar het toilet, goed. Tuurlijk lieverd, ga maar. Of wil je soms dat ik mee ga? Ik wil je best helpen,zei hij ondeugend. Yasmina wierp hem een ergerlijke blik toe en gaf hem een speelse tik op zijn rug. Yasmina liep naar het toilet toe. Ze keek in de spiegel en zag dat ze nog steeds rood was, van het opwindende gebeurtenis in het hotel. Tjonge jonge, fluisterde Yasmina tegen zichzelf. Waarom ben ik ook zo wit. Alles valt veel beter op , op zon lichte huid. Ik moet maar eens flink gaan zonnen ofzo. Ja, ik heb het tegen jou ja,zei Yasmina terwijl ze naar zichzelf keek in de spiegel. Ze stak haar tong naar zich uit. Ze bedacht zich hoe stom het eruit zal zien , als iemand haar zo zag. Een gek die tegen zichzelf praat. Ze grinnikte bij de gedachte en liep het toilet uit. Ze keek het restaurant in, zoekend naar Aziz. In een hoekje zag ze Aziz naar haar zwaaien. Ze liep naar hem toe en nam plaats aan tafel. Wat een mooi sjiek restaurant, begon Yasmina. Aziz wierp haar een liefelijke glimlach toe. Op het achtergrond hoorde je rustgevende muziek, die door een band werd gespeeld. De ober kwam naar hun toe en nam hun bestelling op. Na een heerlijke driegangen menu, kwam Aziz van zijn plek af. Hij stak zijn hand naar haar uit. Mag ik deze dans van u schoonheid? Yasmina keek hem verast aan en schonk hem een brede glimlach.
Yasmina stond op en liet zich leiden door Aziz. Aziz trok haar naar zich toe en begon met haar te dansen. Opeens stonden meer stelletjes op, die ook begonnen te dansen. Yasmina voelde zich sentimenteel worden. Dit is werkelijk de mooiste dag van mijn leven, dacht ze bij haarzelf. Ze wou dat er nooit een einde aan deze avond kwam. Het begon laat te worden. 
Yasmina keek op haar horloge en zag dat het iets over negen was. Ze maakte zich los van Aziz. Aziz, ik moet nu naar huis, anders krijg ik problemen thuis. Is goed lieverd, laten we gaan. Aziz betaalde zoals gewoonlijk de rekening en liep samen met Yasmina naar de auto toe. Hij hield de deur weer voor haar open en Yasmina stapte in. Aziz startte de auto, terwijl yasmina zich naar de achterbank wurmde. Waarom ga je naar achteren,zei Aziz verward. Ik ben geen taxichauffeur, zei hij spottend. Yasmina wierp hem een ergerlijke blik toe. Ik kan moeilijk in deze jurk thuis aankomen. Dan schieten de vragen om mijn oren. Ik ga me snel omkleden, dus o wee als je kijkt. Yasmina wierp hem een bedreigende blik toe. Is goed meesteres, lachte hij hard. Ik beloof dat ik niet zal kijken. Aziz startte de auto opnieuw en reed richting Amsterdam, terwijl Yasmina haar kleding weer aandeed. Ze borg alles netjes op en nam weer plaats naast Aziz. Aziz stopte om het hoekje van haar huis. We zijn er schoonheid. Yasmina schonk hem een liefdevolle lach en stapte uit. Slaap zacht schoonheid,fluisterde hij. Jij ook schat, antwoordde ze zachtjes. Aziz reed weg en Yasmina liep met een ontspannen gevoel richting de voordeur. Ze keek op haar horloge. Ze haalde opgelucht adem. Gelukkig het is pas 21:40. Ze draaide de slot zachtjes open en liep op haar tenen naar binnen. De t.v. stond hard aan op Al-jazeera. Ze konden haar onmogelijk horen.
Yasmina liep snel naar haar kamer en wierp de tassen met haar cadeaus onder haar bed. Ze sluipte snel weer naar de voordeur en deed alsof ze net binnen kwam. Ze rinkelde hard met haar sleutels en deed de voordeur net iets harder dicht, zodat het hoorbaar voor hun werd.
En ja hoor, de grote vis heeft gebeten.

----------


## Lady85

Nordin keek haar met een koude blik aan. Yasmina voelde haar hart in haar keel kloppen.
Als hij maar niet weet, dat ik vandaag niet heb gewerkt,dacht Yasmina zenuwachtig.
Ik heb je al tientallen keren verteld dat je moet ophouden op koopavonden te werken, siste hij. Hij keek haar koelbloedig aan. Je bent geen man dat je op deze late tijdstippen thuiskomt!
Yasmina zag de dodelijke blik in zijn ogen. Dit keer was het anders dan normaal. Er was iets met hem. Je hebt geluk gehad dat ik nu geen tijd heb, anders had ik die lelijke rotkop van je bewerkt! Nordin duwde haar met een smak tegen de grond aan en vertrok naar buiten. Nee, fluisterde Yasmina zachtjes. Ik laat mijn dag niet door hem verpesten. Ze stond met opgeheven hoofd op en liep haar kamer in. Ze keek met een zucht uit het raam. Ze keek naar de prachtige sterren, die de donkere hemel sierde en de duisternis probeerde te verdrijven.
Yasmina zag vanuit haar ooghoeken iets bewegen. Ze keek naar beneden en zag Nordin verderop staan met zijn oude vrienden, met wie hij eens in de bajes was beland. Yasminas adem stokte, toen ze Ferdi zag. Een angstig gevoel trok door haar heen. Ferdi viel Yasmina destijds lastig toen hij nog niet bevriend was met Nordin. Sinds Nordins opsluiting heeft ze Ferdi niet meer gezien, tot nu. Op een keer gaf ze Ferdi een klap, toen hij haar probeerde te betasten. Ze herinnerde zijn woorden maar al te goed, toen hij een koude scherpe mes tegen haar keel aanhield en haar pols in een pijnlijke greep had.Niemand, maar dan ook niemand, wijst Ferdi af,siste hij. En als iemand met Ferdi solt kost dat zijn leven, zei hij koelbloedig terwijl hij haar vol haat aankeek. Gelukkig kwam Rana toen tussenbeide en wist ze hem te bedaren. Ze had vele verhalen over hem gehoord waar ze liever niet aan wou denken.
Zijn blik en woorden zullen altijd bij haar blijven. Wat doet hij daar met hem, fluisterde ze tegen zichzelf. Ze volgde hun bewegingen met haar ogen. Ze merkte op dat ze een hevige woordenwisseling hadden. Ze zag hoe Ferdi agressief met zijn armen zwaaide en uitdagend met zijn vinger op Nordins schouder porde, waarnaar hij daarna wegliep. Nordin draaide zich om. Yasmina trok geschrokken de gordijnen dicht. Haar hart ging tekeer. Zou hij mij gezien hebben? Nee, vast niet. Het is er veel te donker voor. Of toch niet? Yasmina wachtte gespannen af. Ze hoorde hoe de voordeur open ging en met een smak werd dichtgegooid.
Nordin liep met zware voetstappen de gang in. Yasmina voelde haar hartslag versnellen. Ze keek stieken vanuit haar deurkier of hij haar kant op kwam. Nordin liep zijn kamer in en trok de deur achter zich dicht. Yasmina haalde opgelucht adem. Ze stapte haar bed in en allerlei vragen begonnen door haar hoofd rond te spoken. Ze dacht terug aan de woorden van Ferdi; En als iemand met mij solt, kost dat zijn leven. Ze zag zijn bloeddorstige blik weer voor zich en de rillingen liepen over haar rug. Wat had Nordin dit keer uitgespookt? Na een hele tijd piekeren viel Yasmina uiteindelijk in slaap.

----------


## nadoria-amal

schrijf verder pleaceeeeeeeeeeee :grote grijns:

----------


## Lady85

Morgen weer schat, ik ben vandaag kapot van het werken  :frons:

----------


## nadoria-amal

> _Geplaatst door Lady85_ 
> *Morgen weer schat, ik ben vandaag kapot van het werken *


owke dan maar nieuwe dag is aangebroke dus vervolg pleaceeeeeeeee
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Lady85

> _Geplaatst door nadoria-amal_ 
> *owke dan maar nieuwe dag is aangebroke dus vervolg pleaceeeeeeeee
> *


Sorry, dat ik het nu pas plaats, maar ik maak het goed met je, door een extra lange vervolg  :Wink:

----------


## Lady85

De volgende ochtend werd Yasmina bezweet wakker, door een afgrijselijke nachtmerrie. Ze had het ontzettend benauwd gekregen. Yasmina opende haar ramen en liet de briesende wind haar bezwete lichaam afkoelen. Tot haar ontzetting wist ze niet meer waar ze over gedroomd had. Daarna volgde ze haar dagelijkse routine en ging de deur uit, op weg naar Rana.
Terwijl ze op de tram wachtte, schoot haar te binnen dat ze de ramen open heeft laten staan.
O, wat ben ik toch een domkop zeg! Dat wordt dus goed ingepakt naar bed gaan dus,siste ze tegen haarzelf. Ze sloeg met de palm van haar hand tegen haar voorhoofd aan, uit frustratie.
Tjonge, waar blijft die stomme tram nou. Mijn dag begint echt goed, zei ze sarcastisch tegen zichzelf. Ze wachtte inmiddels al twintig minuten, voordat de tram eindelijk kwam. Ze stapte chagrijnig in. Je zou er veel mooier uit zien als je zou lachen, zei een jongeman, terwijl hij haar van top tot teen bekeek. O ja,antwoordde Yasmina gerriteerd. En jij zou beter af zijn als je niet tegen me praatte, siste ze fel. De jongeman schrok van haar reactie en keek snel de andere kant op. Zo dat varkentje heb ik gewassen,dacht Yasmina met een zelfvoldane glimlach. Ze voelde zich opeens stukken beter. Eenmaal uitgestapt liep Yasmina richting de straat van Rana. Rana zag haar aankomen lopen vanuit het raam en deed enthousiast de deur open. Yasmina! Yasmina lachte breed en gaf Rana een knuffel. Kom binnen, schat. Ik moet me even omkleden, ben zo terug. Doe maar rustig aan Rana, ik heb altijd nog de televisie voor me staan, zei Yasmina spottend. Rana keek haar met versmalde ogen aan en stak haar tong naar haar uit. Yasmina grinnikte en Rana antwoordde het met een lach en liep weg.
Yasmina keek rond in de chaotische huiskamer van Rana. Lege chipszakjes, blikjes van allerlei soorten frisdrank, opgepropte chocolade omhulsels etc., verspreid over de gehele vloer.
Rana, je mag deze varkensstal wel eens gaan opruimen, zei Yasmina met een luide stem. Geen antwoord. Ze is te druk met zichzelf bezig,' dacht Yasmina met een glimlach.
Na bijna drie kwartier te hebben gezapt, kwam Rana binnenlopen. Tada! En hoe zie ik eruit?
Als ik een jongen was, dan zou ik je bespringen,antwoordde Yasmina met een brede glimlach. Oh Yasmina toch,zei Rana speels. Yasmina gaf haar een gemaakte verleidelijke knipoog en ze barste beide in lachen uit. Oke, laten we gaan. Vele winkels staan op ons te wachten ,om geplunderd te worden,zei Rana met glinsterende ogen alsof ze de aankopen al voor zich zag. Ze vertrokken in Ranas auto, richting het centrum.
Ik heb zwarte laarzen nodig,zei Yasmina, terwijl ze Rana de Manfield in trok. Wat vind je van deze,zei Rana terwijl ze de laars bewonderde. Nee joh, totaal niet mijn stijl. Ik hou meer van puntige neuzen. Die hele ronde neuzen vind ik maar niks, zei Yasmina met een vies gezicht.
Yasmina liet haar blik vallen op een laars die ze helemaal geweldig vond. Kijk Rana, dit is pas een gruwelijk, mooie laars, zei Yasmina enthousiast. Yasmina paste de laarzen. Yasmina, ze staan je geweldig! Ja h, vind ik ook, zei Yasmina plagerig. Inpakken en wegwezen, riep Rana lachend. Na het afrekenen van de laarzen, liepen ze naar buiten. Rana, ik moet even langs Mango. Ik wil Aziz even zien. Moet dat nou echt,antwoordde Rana met een diepe zucht. Ah kom op, zei Yasmina met een pruillipje. Ik weet dat je hem niet mag, maar je doet het voor mij. Yasmina keek haar met zielige ogen aan. Ok, zei Rana, terwijl ze liep met ingezakte schouders, alsof ze mee had gedaan aan een marathon. Yasmina gaf haar een tik op haar hoofd en Rana keek haar ergerlijk aan.
Ze liepen Mango in en zagen Aziz een ontzettende lol hebben met Esma. Zie je,zei Rana fluisterend. Hij loopt met haar te flirten. Hou op, siste Yasmina. Esma is gewoon een collega, waarmee hij het goed kan hebben. Ok, wat jij zegt, zei Rana terwijl ze met haar ogen rolde. Aziz merkte de twee dames op. Yasmina, wat een verassing, zei Aziz met een lach op zijn gezicht. Yasmina lachte breed naar hem. Hallo Rana, lang niet gezien. Rana wierp hem een gemaakt glimlachje toe. Je hebt wel altijd lol met de dames h, zei Rana sarcastisch. Aziz wist niet wat hij moest antwoordden en stamelde maar wat. Ja ehh-h
Yasmina wierp een waarschuwende blik naar Rana toe. Let maar niet op haar, zei Yasmina.
Ze is met de verkeerde been uit bed gestapt. Nou, dan stapt ze wel vaak met de verkeerde been uit bed,zei Aziz met een glimlach. Esma gierde het uit van het lachen. Rana wierp een dodelijke blik naar Aziz en daarna naar Esma. Esma maakte zich uit de voeten en deed alsof ze een klant hielp. Yasmina, we moeten gaan, anders missen we de film. Ik moet gaan schat, zei Yasmina met een liefdevolle blik. Aziz gaf haar een knipoog. Ik spreek je later wel schoonheid. Ik zal de minuten aftellen tot onze lippen weer herenigd zij, zei hij zachtjes.
Na een snelle omhelzing liepen Yasmina en Rana de winkel uit. Gatverdamme zeg, wat was dat nou, zei Rana met kotsgebaren. De minuten aftellen?? Rana,zei Yasmina boos. Je kan tenminste doen alsof je hem mag. Sorry, maar ik doe echt mijn best, maar zodra ik hem zie, trillen mijn lippen gewoon, van walging. Kijk maar hoe hij met die Esma omging. Ze plakten zowat tegen elkaar. Jij ziet dat niet door je verliefdheid. Hij is zo gladjes, met zijn zoete woorden. Ik heb een slecht gevoel over hem en mijn instinct heeft het nooit mis gehad.
In dit geval wel,antwoordde Yasmina fel. Laten we er over ophouden ok! Sorry, ik wou je niet van streek maken. Nou, het is je wel gelukt,antwoordde Yasmina bot. Rana reikte haar handen naar Yasmina uit en begon haar heftig te kietelen. Yasmina gilde het uit van het lachen. Rana, hou op, lachte ze hard. Nee, pas als je me vergeeft. Ok, ik vergeef je, lachte Yasmina. Rana trok haar handen terug en Yasmina keek haar met versmalde ogen aan. Jij bent echt vals, siste Yasmina. Ik hou ook van jou, antwoordde Rana lachend. Yasmina kon nooit lang boos blijven en lachte breed naar haar.

----------


## Lady85

Wat voor film gaan we kijken, zei Yasmina. Hmm, ik dacht aan een actiefilm,antwoordde Rana. Ja, daar heb ik ook wel zin in. Ze liepen naar de bioscoop en kochten twee kaartjes. Ze namen helemaal achteraan plaats in de grote zaal en keken de film tot het einde. Ze liepen met het menigte mee naar buiten.
Dat was echt een onwijs gave film,zei Yasmina enthousiast. Zeker,antwoordde Rana. Vooral toen die man over de daken sprong, zonder te vallen, zei Rana met grote ogen.
Kon ik dat ook maar,zei Rana met een zucht. Yasmina begon hard te lachen. Wat nou weer,zei Rana met versmalde ogen. Heb ik soms iets verkeerds gezegd. Nee,lachte Yasmina. Ik ben je vergeten te vertellen over een droom, waar ik opeens aan moet denken door jou. We vlogen allebei, door het drinken van Redbull. Yasmina vertelde haar de hele droom en ze barsten beide in lachen uit. Yasmina, jou fantasie slaat echt op hol, zei Rana met een brede lach. Na vele lachbuien en winkels in en uit te zijn geweest, zette Rana Yasmina veilig thuis af. 
Yasmina liep naar binnen en zette haar spullen neer in haar slaapkamer. Ze trok haar pyjama aan en ging vervolgens de huiskamer in. Zoals gewoonlijk waren haar ouders Al-Jazeera aan het kijken. Haar moeder keek op. Nordin kan elk moment thuiskomen, maak wat eten voor hem klaar. Hij vind mijn eten nooit lekker mama. Vind je het gek,zei haar moeder sarcastisch. Je kijkt nooit met me mee als ik kook en je bent altijd weg! Ik laat Nordin nooit met iemand van hier trouwen. De vrouwen van hier zijn geen echte vrouwen, met hun dwaze gedachtes. Op dat moment kwam Nordin binnenlopen en had het gesprek opgevangen. Ha! Over mijn lijk dat ik met iemand van hier trouw. Ik wil geen Nederlandse kinderen opvoeden. Ik hoef zeker geen goedkoop ding als vrouw, die al gebruikt is. Ik neem een echte vrouw uit Marokko, die haar plek wel kent. Kijk bijvoorbeeld naar jou,zei Nordin met een stem vol walging. Jij bent toch geen echte vrouw, wie wil jou nou? Yasmina kon er niet langer tegen.
Wat jij wilt Nordin, is geen vrouw, maar een slaaf! Je wilt een robot die altijd maar ja knikt en geen eigen mening heeft! Op die manier zul je nooit echte liefde kennen, die dieper gaat dan je denkt, zei ze fel. De woede steeg naar Nordins hoofd en gaf haar hard een klap tegen haar gezicht. Jij! Jij moet die vuile mond van je dichthouden! Je hebt echt geluk gehad dat papa hier is, anders was het niet bij die klap gebleven, siste hij. Hoe durf je zon grote mond op te zetten tegen je broer,zei haar moeder fel. Ga onmiddellijk uit mijn ogen!
Yasmina was nog steeds niet uit haar shock van de klap en begon langzaam, maar steeds sneller haar pas voort te zetten naar haar kamer. Ze hoorden hun nog vloeken, waarop haar vader antwoordde; Laat haar toch gaan. Ze is al benvloed door deze mensen hier. Een duivel kun je toch ook niet veranderen, want het blijft een duivel, wat je ook doet. 
Yasmina voelde een brok in haar keel. Het deed haar ontzettend veel pijn. De tranen stroomde over haar wangen, toen ze de ramen dicht deed in haar ijskoude kamer. Papa vergelijkt me met de duivel,fluisterde ze. Ben ik dan echt zo erg? Misschien verdien ik dit wel, dat mijn familie mij zo haat. Ik moet wel iets verkeerds hebben gedaan, snikte ze. Ze hoorde Nordin vertrekken. Opeens kwam de haat voor hem weer naar boven. Ik haat je Nordin, fluisterde ze zacht. Je moet altijd olie op het vuur gooien. Ik haat je, fluisterde ze iets harder. Ze voelde haar handen trillen van woede. Ze dook haar bed in en probeerde te slapen, wat haar niet lukte. Ze besloot een romantische dvd te bekijken, om zichzelf te troosten. Aan het einde van de film viel Yasmina, met een rustgevend gevoel in slaap.

----------


## Lady85

Als ik niet meer reacties krijg stop ik ermee, want het lijkt alsof ik het voor niks doe  :moe:

----------


## nadoria-amal

> _Geplaatst door Lady85_ 
> *Sorry, dat ik het nu pas plaats, maar ik maak het goed met je, door een extra lange vervolg *


ok dan je bent een schat(K)

----------


## nadoria-amal

jawel ga verder pleace voor mij???????

----------


## Lady85

> _Geplaatst door nadoria-amal_ 
> *jawel ga verder pleace voor mij???????*


Ok een vervolgje speciaal voor jou. Voor mijn enige fan hier  :brozac:

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina werd op een brute wijze uit haar slaap gehaald door Nordin, die hard aan haar begon te trekken. Yasmina keek hem geschrokken aan. Waar is het!siste hij. Wat is waar,antwoordde Yasmina verward. Hou je niet van den domme! Godverdomme, geef het hier! Hij begon haar lades van haar kast overhoop te halen als een gek. Yasmina zag aan zijn ogen dat hij flink wat jointjes had gerookt en het feit dat ze het rook bevestigde het. Nordin stak haar handen naar haar uit en greep naar haar keel. Je bent in mijn kamer geweest en hebt het meegenomen! Waar is het?! Hij verstrakte zijn greep. Yasminas adem stokte, ze kreeg haast geen adem meer. I-k k-krrrijg g-geen a-adem,stokte ze. Nordin verstrakte zijn greep iets steviger, met een bloeddorstige blik in zijn ogen en liet haar daarna los. Yasmina hapte hevig naar adem. Het had nog een paar seconden hoeven duren en ze had haar bewustzijn verloren. Yasmina sperde haar angstige ogen wijd open. Ik weet echt niet waar je het over hebt,haperde ze. Yasmina hoorde zijn hevige, onregelmatige ademshaling van kwaadheid.
Zijn neusgaten sperde wijd open, terwijl hij haar ijzig aankeek. Hij greep haar bij haar krullen en trok haar naar zich toe. Yasmina slaakte een gil van pijn. Je bent nog niet van me af, siste hij en duwde haar gezicht vervolgens voluit tegen de muur aan. Yasmina begon te huilen van pijn. Nordin keek haar ijzig aan. Hij spuugde in haar gezicht en liet haar zo achter.
Yasmina stond op en deed snikkend haar slaapkamerdeur dicht. Ze pakte een handdoek en veegde zijn spuug van haar gezicht af. De tranen bleven stromen van pijn en kwaadheid, over het onrecht dat haar werd aangedaan. Yasmina keek met tranende ogen de spiegel in en zag dat haar wang behoorlijk rood was geworden. Er zat een grote schram op haar wang waar bloed uit stroomde. Ze liep haar kamer uit, onderweg naar de badkamer om haar gezicht schoon te maken. Opeens zag ze haar moeder staan. Wat is er met jou aan de hand mens!?
Waarom gil je zo hard in de ochtend,snauwde haar moeder. Het is niet mijn schuld,piepte Yasmina. Nordin denkt dat ik in zijn kamer ben geweest, terwijl dat niet zo is. Hij geloofde me niet en sloeg me. Daarom is hij dus zo uit zijn doen,siste haar moeder. Het is je eigen schuld! Yasmina keek haar met ongelofelijke blik aan. Ik ben niet in zijn kamer geweest, waarom geloof jij me ook al niet,snikte ze. Waarom zou ik je geloven. Ik zie keer op keer hoe Marokkaanse meiden, zich laten bespelen door jongens van verschillende afkomst, terwijl de naeve moeders niks door hebben. Ik heb genoeg met mijn eigen ogen gezien! Yasmina zuchte diep. Ze had er een bloedhekel aan, als haar moeder steeds maar weer begon, over "slechte Marokkaanse meisjes". 'Najat heeft mij ook op de hoogte gebracht wat ze doen. De meeste zijn al ontmaagd en ondergaan een operatie, als ze op het punt staan om te trouwen. Tfoe!! Wat heb ik een hekel aan jullie meiden! Het voelde alsof Yasmina een steek in haar hart kreeg. Mama, niet alle meiden zijn zo. De vrouwen die jou oren vullen, zouden zich moeten schamen met hun vuile roddels,zei Yasmina steeds luider. Die meisjes die dat wel doen, moeten dat zelf weten. Allah oordeelt daar over en niet jij mama of die vrouwen. Haar moeder keek haar kwaad aan. Dus je geeft het toe! Je bent ontmaagd! Nee mama, ik ben niet ontmaagd. Ik waarschuw je alleen voor die vrouwen, die maar niet weten op te houden met roddelen. Elke keer dat je roddelt, is het alsof je diegene de vlees eet. Hoe durf je zo een toon tegen mij aan te slaan! Haar moeder kwam vlak voor haar staan. Durf jij mij de les voor te lezen over de islam? Jij die zo schaars over straat gaat? Aan de kant, walgelijk kind! Yasmina drukte zich tegen de muur aan en liet haar langs lopen. Yasmina liep de badkamer in en bekeek de rechterhelft van haar gezicht. Het bloed begon inmiddels al wat te stollen. Ze vulde haar handen met water, en streek over haar wang. Ze onderdrukte een gil van pijn. Ze voelde dat haar wang hard aan begon te voelen. Dat wordt zeker weten een blauwe plek,fluisterde ze. Ze waste haar spuuglok schoon en waste de rest van het speeksel en bloed van haar gezicht af. Het valt best wel mee, zei ze zachtjes. Haar wang was een beetje opgezwollen en de schram leek niet meer zo erg. Ze deed haar kleren uit en stapte onder de douche. Ze liet de warme stralen over haar lichaam glijden.
Yasmina draaide de kraan van de douche weer dicht, kleedde zich om en ging naar haar werk.
Yasmina lieverd! Wat is er met je gebeurd,zei Aziz geschrokken. Yasmina keek hem met een zielige lach aan. Ze wou hem niet langer lastigvallen over haar thuissituatie. Het is zo stom, lachte Yasmina. De kastdeur zat goed klem en wou maar niet open. Op gegeven moment trok ik er zo hard aan, dat het met een klap in mijn gezicht kwam. Oei, lieverd toch, zei Aziz met een bezorgde stem, terwijl hij zachtjes over haar hoofd aaide. Yasmina keek hem aan en omhelsde hem. Het gaf haar enige roost. Goedemorgen! Aziz liet Yasmina geschrokken los. Esma, wat ben je vroeg vandaag, zei Aziz verast. Ja, giechelde Esma. Ik had opeens een enorme drang, om naar werk te gaan. Esma keek Aziz strak aan. Yasmina versmalde haar ogen en keek haar ergerlijk aan. Esma keek haar aan. Zo, wat is er met jou gebeurd, zei Esma verbaasd. Ongelukje met de kastdeur, antwoordde ze kortaf. Yasmina keek haar onafgewend aan. Aziz,zei Esma met een speelse stem. Kun je me misschien helpen met de formulier die ik van je moest invullen. Ik begrijp er een paar vragen niet van.
Esma draaide speels met haar vinger aan een lok van haar haren. Aziz keek haar met een glimlach aan en keek daarna naar Yasmina. Zeg assistent, zei Aziz sarrig. Zou jij haar even kunnen helpen? Yasmina was maar al te bij met deze vraag. Yasminas lippen trilde van opwinding en antwoordde; ja natuurlijk. Ze keek naar Esma die haar ergerlijke blik probeerde te verbergen. De eerste slag is voor mij feeks,dacht Yasmina lachend. Ze liepen de personeelskamer in en hielp haar met de vragen. Yasmina keek op haar horloge. Esma, het is 10:00. Loop je mee de winkel in? Esma keek haar met een gemaakt glimlachje aan en knikte met haar hoofd. In de loop van de dag droeg Yasmina allerlei taken op aan Esma, om haar bezig te houden. Het gaf haar een gevoel van overwinning. Ze moest laten zien, dat ze niet over haar heen kon lopen. Misschien had Rana toch gelijk, dacht Yasmina. 
Aan het einde van de dag grendelde Aziz de winkeldeuren dicht. O nee! Ik ben mijn buskaart kwijt,zei Esma met een jammerlijke stem. Kijk goed in je tas, misschien heb je het over het hoofd gezien,'zei aziz. Nee,piepte ze. Weet je wat, ik geef je wel een lift. Ik wil je niet tot last zijn, zei Esma terwijl ze hem zielig aankeek. Nee joh, het is toch maar een paar minuten rijden. Ik kan je moeilijk alleen over straat laten gaan. Yasmina balde haar handen, in haar jaszakken , op tot vuisten uit frustratie. Wat ben je van plan heks,dacht Yasmina bij haarzelf.
Ze namen afscheid van elkaar en Yasmina zag ze samen vertrekken. Ze voelde een gevoel van jaloezie door haar lichaam gaan. Stel dat hij haar leuker vind,fluisterde ze bedroefd. Ze werpt zich zowat op zijn schoot! Rana had gelijk. Ze stapte terneergeslagen de tram in, op weg naar huis.

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Verder schrijveeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!  :grote grijns:  
Ik wacht erop h!  :knipoog:

----------


## Lady85

> _Geplaatst door Just_Me_9188_ 
> *Verder schrijveeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!  
> Ik wacht erop h! *


Hier komt er 1  :Cool:

----------


## Lady85

Weken gingen voorbij. Morgen was de grote dag van haar beste vriendin Rana. Yasmina ging even de stad in. Ze had de behoefte om Aziz te zien. Het was druk in Mango. Yasmina wurmde zich door de drukke menigte heen. Ze liep naar het kantoor en hoorde het geschater van Esma, die zowat hing aan Azizs lip. O h Yasmina, zei Esma met een waarom stoor je ons uitdrukking op haar gezicht. Aziz gaf haar een knipoog. Aziz kan ik je even spreken?
Natuurlijk lieverd. Yasmina keek ergerlijk naar Esma, die maar bleef staan. O, zei Esma met een onschuldige stem. Wil je dat ik wegga? Yasmina liet zich een beetje meeslepen door haar emoties en antwoordde bot; ja, ik wil Aziz graag onder vier ogen spreken. Esma keek haar met een gemaakt lachje aan en liep de drukke winkel in. Wat is er liefje, zei Aziz met een bezorgde stem. Niks,zei Yasmina met een sip gezicht. Ik wilde je gewoon even zien, omdat ik je mis. Je hebt me gister nog gezien, antwoordde Aziz sarrig. Mag ik mijn schatje soms niet missen,zei Yasmina met een speelse stem. Aziz stond van zijn stoel op en ging vlak voor haar staan. Schatje, ik mis jou ook, elk seconde van de dag dat ik je niet zie. Je mooie zachte lippen. Je liefelijk, prachtige wit gezichtje. Je heerlijke zachte billen. Je prachtige groenige ogen. Je bent elke seconde in mijn hoofd. Jij bent mijn wederhelft. Yasmina, voelde zich zeer opgelucht. Hij vindt mij leuk en niet Esma,dacht Yasmina. Ze voelde een zweverig gevoel in haar onderbuik. Ik hou van je Aziz, flapte ze eruit. Ze schrok er zelf van. Ik geef ook heel veel om jou lieverd. Hij schonk haar een glimlach.Yasmina voelde zich teleurgesteld. Hij zei geen ik hou ook van jou. Ze begon weer te twijfelen. Waarom kijk je zo sip,zei Aziz. Hij keek doordringend aan. Ik ben bang dat ik je verlies,zei Yasmina met een pruillipje. Hij ging met zijn mond naar haar oor en fluisterde; je raakt me niet kwijt hartendiefje. Hij ging met zijn tong over haar oor en Yasmina begon te giechelen van genot.
Hij pakte haar oorlel beet, met zijn natte lippen en sabbelde er aan. Hij trok haar tegen zich aan. Zijn handen streelde haar lichaam. Zijn lippen zochten de hare. Hij pakte haar onderste lip en beet er speels op. Hij maakte zijn lippen nat en likte over de zachte lippen van Yasmina.
Zijn tong kwam naar buiten en zocht zijn weg in haar mond. Hij begon haar intens te kussen.
Hij tilde haar tegen de muur op en deed haar benen over zijn heupen. Hij streelde met zijn handen over haar borsten. Zijn hete, onregelmatige adem voelde ze in haar hals. Hij streelde met zijn tong over haar hals en liet natte plekjes achter. Zijn hand ging langzaam over haar buik, strelend naar beneden. Yasminas ademhaling begon te versnellen van opwinding.
Aziz ging met zijn hand over haar broek en probeerde het open te krijgen.
Yasmina duwde geschrokken Aziz van zich af. Hij keek haar verbaasd aan. Dat is verboden terrein, weet je nog,zei Yasmina met verwarde gevoelens. Ok,antwoordde hij kortaf en schonk haar een glimlach. Schatje, ik moet weer aan het werk,zei hij met een serieus gezicht. Ik spreek je morgen weer ok? Ok,antwoordde Yasmina zacht. Ze vertrok en liep richting de tramhalte. O, wat stom! Ik ben mijn tas vergeten. Ze herinnerde zich vaag, dat haar tas achter het bureau was gevallen, toen Aziz haar optilde. Ze versnelde haar pas naar Mango. 
Alleen Tessa stond in de drukke winkel. Waar is Esma,dacht ze bij haarzelf. Draai niet door, fluisterde Yasmina tegen zichzelf. Ze is vast kleding gaan halen voor een klant. Toch was Yasmina nog niet gerustgesteld met deze gedachte. Ze liep het kantoor in. Geen Aziz te bekennen. Ze liep de magazijn voorzichtig in, alsof haar iets ergs stond te wachten. Bijna aan het einde van de Magazijn hoorde ze gehijg. Het gehijg werd steeds luider. 
Yasmina stopte en raakte in een shock. Ze zag hoe haar grote liefde , haar grote steun, bij Esma naar binnen gleed. Hij ging tekeer als een beest. Deze beelden zou ze nooit vergeten. Gemengde gevoelens gingen door haar heen. Haat, pijn en verdriet! Hoe kon hij! Ze haatte hem, maar hield ook van hem. Yasmina deed een stap achteruit en struikelde bijna over losliggende kledinghangers. Aziz keek geschrokken achterom en zag Yasmina vol ongeloof kijken. Aziz trok snel zijn broek omhoog. Yasmina, wat doe je hier? Je hoort hier niet te zijn.
Pardon,zei Yasmina met een trillerige stem. Ik hoor hier niet te zijn?! Volgens mij hoor jou geslachtsdeel ook niet in haar te verdwijnen,zei ze fel. Hoe kun je! Hoe kun je zo met mijn gevoelens spelen en mij ontrouw zijn, jij vieze walgelijke beest! Weet je,zei Aziz zo koel mogelijk en met een blik in zijn ogen, die ze nog niet kende. Ik heb het gehad met jou. Dag in dag uit, moet ik je gezanik aanhoren. Mijn moeder dit, mijn broer dat. Ik heb er genoeg van, zei hij met een ijzige blik. Yasmina schrok van zijn reactie. Dit was totaal niet de Aziz die ze kende. Ze had geen idee, dat de lieve romantische Aziz, zon schoft kon zijn. Aziz ging verder. Ik heb je al die tijd de liefde gegeven, die je nodig had en jij kan een simpele taak, om mijn behoeftes te vervullen niet aan.
Esma daarentegen, doet daar niet zo moeilijk over. Ze zag hoe Esma haar rokje aandeed en haar vuil aankeek.
Een taak? Dat is hoe je het noemt? Het is over Aziz, zei ze met een brok in haar keel. Yasmina draaide zich om, om weg te lopen. Wat jij wilt poepie. Wat mij betreft was het al over, toen ik Esma had aangenomen. Yasmina keerde zich om en keek hem vragend aan. Esma kwam naast hem staan. Wat hij bedoelt, is dat we al met elkaar rotzooiden, op mijn eerste werkdag, zei Esma met een snode stem. Waarom denk je anders, dat hij je minder inroosterde? Yasmina voelde zich zo dom, dat ze dat niet zag. Ze vertrouwde hem volledig. Esma ging met haar vingers, over de lippen van Aziz. Het kwetste Yasmina ontzettend om deze beelden te zien. Yasmina kon hier niet langer naar blijven kijken. Ze wou hun haar tranen niet gunnen. De heks hield maar niet op met praten en vervolgde haar verhaal. Ik heb Aziz meerdere keren op aangedrongen, om een punt achter te zetten met jou. Eindelijk is die dag vandaag aangebroken,' zei ze lachend. Yasmina voelde de tranen komen van woede en verdriet, maar dwong zichzelf om niet te huilen. Ik wens jullie een fijne relatie met elkaar, jullie passen wel bij elkaar,zei Yasmina vol walging. Yasmina kon het niet langer aan en rende weg. Ze hoorde de valse lach van Esma, door het hele magazijn weergalmen. Ze pakte haar tas en stormde naar buiten. Daar liet ze haar tranen op de vrije loop gaan. Mensen keken haar gerriteerd aan, toen ze tegen hun aanbotste. Sommige schelde haar wat toe, maar op dit moment kon het haar niks schelen. Waarom, snikte ze zacht. Waarom heb ik zoveel pech in mijn leven. Ze had de behoefte om Rana te bellen, maar dat kon ze haar niet aandoen. Niet voor haar grote dag.

----------


## nadoria-amal

hiwa zid please plaats vervolgje :grote grijns: 
echt mooi verhaal

----------


## Just_Me_9188

OMG!! Wat een .... :s
Schrijf je verder??
xxx  :Smilie:

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina werd wakker door het felle zonlicht, die door de kieren van de gordijnopening op haar scheen. Ze keek gerriteerd op haar wekker. Het was pas 06:30. Yasmina stapte uit bed en liep, slepend met haar voeten, de badkamer in. Ze liet de warme stralen water uit de douchekop, over haar lichaam stromen. Yasmina voelde zich zwaar depressief. Ze vond enige troost in de warme stralen water, die als onzichtbare handen, haar omarmde. Weer begonnen de tranen zich op te vullen in haar ogen.
Nee Yasmina, fluisterde ze tegen haarzelf. Niet nu. Hou op met huilen, jij stom mens! Aziz,die denkt ook niet aan jou. Hij loopt zich te vermaken met Esma, terwijl jij om hem huilt. De tranen rolde over haar wangen, toen ze dat zei. De haat voor Esma begon naar boven te komen. De heks, die haar hart uit haar lijf heeft gerukt en haar geluk heeft stuk gemaakt. Ik haat jullie allebei, siste ze. Hoe kun je klootzak, ik haat je, zei ze snikkend, terwijl ze haar gezicht in haar handen legde. O Aziz, hoe kun je, ik hou zoveel van je, was dat niet genoeg? Waarom kan ik je niet haten, nadat je mij zo erg bedrogen hebt. Waarom blijft mijn hart om jou schreeuwen? O Allah, laat mijn pijn om hem alsjeblieft weggaan, het is teveel. Ze droogde snikkend, haar lichaam af en kleedde zich aan. Ok Yasmina, verman je. Je kan niet met rode ogen bij Rana aankomen!zei ze streng tegen zichzelf, toen ze in de spiegel keek. Ze pakte haar tas en vertrok naar Rana. 
Yasmina! Ik ben zo blij je te zien, ik tril helemaal van de zenuwen! Yasmina deed haar best om te lachen en toverde een klein glimlachje op haar gezicht. Ze gaf Rana een knuffel. Rana, ik wed dat Yousef even zenuwachtig is lieverd, want hij trouwt eindelijk met zijn droomvrouw!zei Yasmina met een knipoog. Kom gauw zitten, ze gaan mijn make-up aanbrengen en daarna ben jij aan de beurt. De vrouwen kwamen met allerlei kwasten en poederdozen op Rana af. Ze begonnen nauwkeurig hun meesterwerk aan te brengen op Ranas gezicht, zoals een Schilder op zijn doek. Na enige tijd, frutselde ze aan Ranas haar en maakte daar een prachtig opgestoken kunstwerk van. 
Rana keek via de spiegel, naar de droevige gezicht van Yasmina. Yasmina, gaat alles goed?zei Rana met een bezorgde stem. Ja natuurlijk, zei ze met een lach. Ik ben gewoon een beetje moe, omdat ik niet goed heb geslapen. Rana keek haar recht in de ogen aan. Je maakt je zeker zorgen om Aziz. Yasima keek haar geschrokken aan. Ze weet het, dacht Yasmina met gesperde ogen. Yasmina lieverd, maak je geen zorgen meid. Hij vraagt je heus wel een keer. Hij wacht vast op het juiste moment, aangezien hij zon romanticus is, zei Rana terwijl ze haar lachend aankeek. Ja vast,zei Yasmina met een lachje, terwijl ze van binnen kapot ging. 
Yasmina, ik moet je iets vertellen en ik denk niet dat je er blij mee zal zijn, zei Rana met een droevig gezicht. Yousef en ik hebben gisteravond een heel lang gesprek gehad. We hebben samen besloten om toch naar Frankrijk te gaan. Het was alsof Yasmina een klap in haar gezicht kreeg. Wat!zei Yasmina geschrokken. Hoe bedoel je?! Wanneer?? Hij heeft een belangrijke baan aangeboden gekregen, die hij niet kan afslaan. Hij moest vandaag zijn antwoord geven, anders werd de baan aan een ander gegeven. Zon kans krijgt hij misschien nooit meer. Dus hij heeft ze sochtends vroeg gebeld, en zijn antwoord gegeven. We willen allebei het beste voor onze kinderen later. We willen hun alles kunnen bieden, wat wij niet kregen. Wanneer vertrekken jullie?' vroeg Yasmina sip. We vertrekken over twee dagen, omdat hij over drie dagen aan de slag moet. Ze hebben hem direct nodig. Ze zorgen voor alles. Ze hebben zelfs een huisje voor ons, waar we gelijk kunnen intrekken en hij krijgt een auto van de zaak. 
Yasmina kon haar oren niet geloven. In haar moeilijkste tijd, gaat haar enige steun weg, honderden kilometers hiervandaan. Yasmina toverde een glimlach op haar gezicht en pakte Ranas handen beet. 
Rana lieverd. Je moet er het beste van maken. Je bent eindelijk samen met de man van je dromen, die ook heel veel van jou houdt. Dit bewijst alleen hoeveel hij om je geeft. Hij gaat naar Frankrijk om jou te kunnen geven, wat je hartje begeert en het beste van jullie toekomst wil maken. Ik zou zeggen, maak er het beste van in Frankrijk, anders kun je altijd nog terugkomen!zei ze met een leutige stem. Rana lachte met tranen in haar ogen. O, ik ga je zo missen Yasmina. Yasmina deed haar best om haar tranen in te houden en trok een strak gezicht. Bewaar de tranen voor later. Nu moet je op je best eruitzien voor je mannetje. Yasmina schonk haar een glimlach. De vrouwen veegde gerriteerd de tranen weg, voordat hun meesterwerk werd weg gevaagd, door de tranen en werkte het wat bij. Terwijl Yasmina haar glimlach voortzette, huilde ze vanbinnen. Het werd teveel voor haar. Voor Rana hield ze zich groot.

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Schrijf maar gauw verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## Lady85

Rana deed voorzichtig haar prachtige witte jurk aan, terwijl Yasminas make-up werd aangebracht. De vrouwen zagen, dat Rana moeite had met de jurk en lieten Yasmina beduusd achter en snelde naar Rana toe. Yasmina maakte haar make-up vluchtig af en trok haar zwarte jurk aan met de bolero, die ze van Aziz had gekregen. De vrouwen brachten een prachtig kroontje, op het opgestoken haar van Rana aan. Yasmina keek haar sprakeloos aan.
En? Hoe zie ik eruit, zei Rana met een speelse lach. Rana, je ziet er ongelooflijk schitterend uit! Je lijkt net een Marokkaanse prinses. Rana keek haar met een brede lach aan. Nu maar hopen dat Yousef er ook onderste boven van is,zei Rana. Dat kan ik je wel verzekeren! Hij vind je sowieso prachtig, al heb je een vuilniszak aan. Rana keek haar aan, met een opgetrokken wenkbrauw en antwoordde; dank je, denk ik. 
Een oudere vrouw kwam Rana halen. Hallo oma,zei Rana blij. Schiet op, ze wachten op je!zei haar oma dramatisch.
Yasmina stond op en schudde haar krullen los. Rana keek haar aan. Lieverd, Aziz zou je nu echt moeten zien. Je ziet er prachtig uit! Dank je, antwoordde Yasmina met een pijnlijke glimlach. Kom je? Rana stak haar arm uit naar Yasmina. 
Yasmina deed haar arm, om die van Rana en liepen samen de kamer uit. Vrouwen begonnen te zingen, dat de bruid aankwam en jonge meiden speelden op de trommels. Je hoorde de kreten van de vrouwen door het hele zaal weergalmen. Yousef kwam van achteren Rana overnemen van Yasmina. Rana en Yousef liepen samen de grote zaal in. Ze namen plaats op de prachtige bruidsbank, die uit Marokko was gemporteerd. Yousef had een mooi gebroken wit pak aan, met klassieke cognac schoenen eronder. Vrouwen stonden op en begonnen met hun heupen te wiegen, op het ritme van het muziek. Oudere vrouwen die aan de kant zaten, lieten zo nu en dan hun kreten horen. Zo ging het de hele dag door. Het was een dag vol vreugde voor iedereen, behalve voor Rana.
Aan het einde van het feest, liepen Rana en Yousef naar de uitgang. De overgebleven mensen namen afscheid van hun. Yasmina liep naar Rana en Yousef toe. Yousef, ik wens je heel veel geluk met je nieuwe baan. Zorg goed voor Rana ok? Ze is de beste vriendin, die ik ooit kan wensen. Zal ik zeker doen, zei Yousef met een intense blik, toen hij Rana aankeek. Rana meid, ik wens je natuurlijk een hele fantastische huwelijk en ik hoop dat je je snel thuis zult voelen in Frankrijk. Ik ga je heel erg missen. Yasmina voelde de brok in haar keel weer komen. Je bent al die jaren een ontzettende steun voor mij geweest, je bent als een zusje voor mij. Ik hou van je Rana. De tranen stroomden over Ranas gezicht. Dit keer kon Yasmina zich niet inhouden en liet haar tranen op de vrije loop. Ik hou ook van jou schat.Ik ga je ontzettend erg missen Yasmina. Ik kan me ook geen betere vriendin wensen dan jou. Je zult altijd in mijn hart leven. Rana pakte Yasmina beet, en omhelsde haar innig. Ze begonnen beide hevig te huilen. Je moet sowieso voor mijn vertrek langskomen. Ik kan niet geloven, dat het dan de laatste keer is,zei Rana snikkend. Het zal ook niet het laatste keer zijn,zei Yasmina streng.
We bellen elkaar sowieso en komen eens in de zoveel tijd, bij elkaar op bezoek Rana knikte snikkend ja. Kom op, Yousef wacht op je. Dit is geen afscheid voor eeuwig, vergeet dat niet.
Ja, je hebt gelijk,zei Rana snikkend, terwijl ze haar tranen weg veegde. Rana liep samen met Yousef naar de limousine en stapten in. De limousine begon weg te rijden. Yasmina zag vaagjes, dat Rana uit de zwarte achteruit naar haar keek, met zielige ogen. Yasmina bleef met tranende ogen kijken, tot de limousine uit zicht was.

----------


## Just_Me_9188

nog nog nog!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

:frons:

----------


## beertjelief

Ik heb spaeciaal voor jou een profiel aangemaakt, ik heb je verhaal aan 1 stuk doorgelesen, aub ga door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
er zijn vast mensen die het eens met mij zijn

upupupup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nadoria-amal

meskina wola ik vind het echt zielig voor die yasmina iedereen waarvan se houd gaat weg :frons:  maar meid ga aub verder je doet het pefect

x je grote fan! :grote grijns:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Hihi ja idd perfect!! Komaan doe verder!!  :frons: 
xxx

----------


## Lady85

Dank je lieverds!! Ik ga morgen een vervolgje schrijven, dus dan plaats ik morgen of dinsdag een volgende vervolgje  :Smilie:  
Dikke zoen voor mijn fans  :kusgrijs:

----------


## fatima0611

Ik heb je verhaal net gelezen!! 
Echt een goed geschreven verhaal!!

Ik hoop snel een vervolg te lezen!!



Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## nadoria-amal

schatje waar blijft vervolg?
wola ik moet t verder lese :grote grijns: 
kus big fan

----------


## Lady85

> _Geplaatst door nadoria-amal_ 
> *schatje waar blijft vervolg?
> wola ik moet t verder lese
> kus big fan*


Sorry, ik ben ziek geweest  :frons:  
Ik beloof jullie, dat ik morgen een vervolgje plaats  :blozen:  
Bedankt voor jullie reacties  :knipoog: 
Dikke kus van mij!!!!

----------


## nadoria-amal

ok doe maar rustig aan schat ik w8 wel :grote grijns:

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina werd beroerd wakker. Vandaag was het de dag, dat Rana naar Frankrijk zou vertrekken. Trrrrrtrrrrrr! Yasmina stond meteen op en zocht naar de trillende telefoon in haar tas. Hallo? zei Yasmina fluisterend. He Yasmina, ik ben het hoor! Hoi Rana, waarom bel je onbekend? O wist ik niet, het is vast Yousef, die mijn mobiel heeft gebruikt. Wacht maar, ik straf hem zo wel, zei ze met een lacherig stem. Lieverd, maak je alvast klaar, ik kom je over 20 minuten ophalen! Vandaag is het onze dag!
Is goed, lachte Yasmina. Yasmina keek verschrikt in de spiegel. Damn, ik lijk wel een levende dode! Ze haalde de kam door haar warrige haar en deed het in een staartje. Ze opende haar kledingkast. Tjonge, wat moet ik aandoen op onze laatste dag? Ach, wat maakt het ook uit. Ze haalde een donkerblauwe jeans uit haar kast en de groene Ralph lauren sweater, die ze van Rana had gekregen op haar verjaardag. Yasmina trok haar Allstars aan en liep naar buiten. Yasmina rilde van de kou en ritste haar jas dicht, tot aan haar kin. Ze wreef haar handen over elkaar, in de hoop dat ze het warmer zou krijgen. Eindelijk, dat werd tijd, fluisterde Yasmina tegen zichzelf. Rana stopte vlak naast Yasmina en draaide haar raampje open. Instappen schat!zei ze met een brede lach. Ssst, straks maak je mijn ouders nog wakker gek, fluisterde Yasmina. Rana zuchtte en stak haar tong naar haar uit. Yasmina stapte snel in. Rana trapte op het gaspedaal en reed weg. Yasmina was diep in gedachten geraakt. Zal ik het haar vertellen of niet? Hoe zou ze reageren? Ze heeft altijd al een hekel gehad aan Aziz, misschien is het toch geen goed idee. Ik heb geen zin in een ik zei het toch reactie. Bovendien moet ik haar er niet mee lastig vallen, op haar laatste dag. Ze moet zich focussen op Yousef, het is al moeilijk genoeg voor haar. Yasmina keek sip voor zich uit, denkend aan wat Aziz nu aan het doen was. Rana zag de wazige blik in Yasminas ogen. Gaat alles goed schat? Yasmina keek verschrikt op. Ja natuurlijk, ik was gewoon een beetje in gedachten verzonken. Ik moet nieuwe kleren kopen, loog ze. Het is hartstikke koud! Ik heb alleen dunne truitjes in mijn kast. Rana keek haar even lachend aan. Tja, wie mooi wil zijn, zei Rana op een iets te sarcastische toon. Yasmina wierp haar een ergerlijke blik toe. Kom op, niet zo chagrijnig. Je bent leuker als je lacht. Yasmina kon het niet helpen en toverde een lach op haar gezicht. Zo mag ik het zien! lachte Rana. Na een lange reis, parkeerde Rana haar auto en stapten uit. Waar gaan we heen?vroeg Yasmina, met een verwarde blik. Draai je maar om,lachte Rana. Yasmina draaide zich om, en zag dat ze in Flevoland waren. Sterker nog, ze zag de 6 vlaggen van Six Flags Holland. Yasmina gilde het uit. Gaan we naar Six Flags!? lachte ze. Rana knikte met een brede lach ja. Kom laten we kaartjes gaan halen, zei Rana enthousiast.
Ze liepen naar de entree. Hallo, mogen we 2 kaartjes alstublieft, zei Rana op een vriendelijke toon. Natuurlijk, antwoordde de vrouw achter de balie. Dat wordt dan 50 euro alsjeblieft. Rana pakte haar portemonnee. Yasmina keek haar aan. Nee Rana, ik betaal wel.' Yasmina haalde een briefje van 50 uit haar portemonnee. Niks daarvan! zei Rana met een luide stem. Ik heb je meegenomen, dus ik betaal! Stop nu dat geld weg, of ik praat niet meer tegen je! Ze keek Yasmina strak aan. Ok, antwoordde Yasmina ontzet. Rana, betaalde de kaartjes en keek Yasmina lachend aan. Wat ben jij toch heerlijk naef zeg, zei Rana met een ondeugende stem. Wat ben jij geniepig! Yasmina keek haar met versmalde ogen aan. Rana haalde haar handen tevoorschijn en begon Yasmina te kietelen. Yasmina begon hard te lachen. 'Nee! Hou op, lachte ze. Je weet dat ik hier niet tegen kan! Daarom kietel ik je ook, anders had het geen zin!lachte Rana. Alsjeblieft Rana, hou op, lachte ze hard. Rana hield op en keek haar met een brede lach aan. Tjonge, waar heb ik dat aan verdient, zei Yasmina met versmalde ogen. Nou gewoon, omdat ik van je hou.
Yasmina schonk haar een glimlach. Ik ook van jou schat. 
Ok, laten we Six Flags op zijn kop zetten, zei Rana blij, terwijl ze als een gek naar binnen rende. Yasmina rende lachend achter haar aan.

----------


## beertjelief

Superrrrrrrrrr!!  :melig:   :blij:  

Thank you, voor vervolgje  :blozen:   :ole:

----------


## nadoria-amal

zid je doet het perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Moreeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 
xxxxxx

----------


## beertjelief

We want more :regie: 
We want more :regie: 
We want more :regie: 
We want more :regie: 
We want more :regie: 
We want more :regie: 
We want more :regie: 



please  :huil:

----------


## Z.S.A.D

Super!  :knipoog:

----------


## Lady85

Moet ik verder gaan?

----------


## PaK0 Girl

jaaaaa!!!! 

dat je dat nog vraagt!!! kijk naar de reacties

we want morE!!!

----------


## Z.S.A.D

> _Geplaatst door Lady85_ 
> *Moet ik verder gaan?*


Schiet op  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## nadoria-amal

jaaaa tuurlijk! :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Euh... jaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!  :grote grijns: 
xxx

----------


## Z.S.A.D

> _Geplaatst door Just_Me_9188_ 
> *Euh... jaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! 
> xxx*



Mooi he  :grote grijns:

----------


## Firdous85

Hoi, wanneer schrijf je verder?

----------


## Firdous85

> _Geplaatst door urbanus_ 
> *Mooi he *


Zolang ze maar kan koken? Hhahahhahha, liefde gaat echt door de maag bij jou he  :melig2:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

egt superr schrijf snel verder

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Haha zolang ze maar kan koken  :grote grijns:  GROOT GELIJK!!  :knipoog:  een mens moet tog ni verhongere 8-)

----------


## Z.S.A.D

> _Geplaatst door Firdous85_ 
> *Zolang ze maar kan koken? Hhahahhahha, liefde gaat echt door de maag bij jou he *



Jaaaa kan er omheen draaien, maar de waarheid komt altijd boven drijfen  :grote grijns:

----------


## fatima0611

> _Geplaatst door Lady85_ 
> *Moet ik verder gaan?*



Tuurlijk!! Verderschrijven!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

> _Geplaatst door Lady85_ 
> *Moet ik verder gaan?*



Ga snel verder!!! aub!!!???
 :frons:

----------


## fatima0611

:blij:

----------


## Z.S.A.D

:verveeld:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Up Me die verhaal

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Pfff  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:

----------


## Lady85

Sorrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, ik heb het ontzettend druk met school gehad. Maar ik beloof jullie dat ik volgende week dinsdag een extra lange vervolg zal plaatsen. Deze week komt mij niet echt uit. Morgen is het el3ied en de dagen erna moet ik werken  :blozen:  
Ik wens jullie een fijne el3ied toe!!
Heel veel kusjes voor mijn trouwe lezers!!

----------


## nadoria-amal

oke ik hou je eraan

p.s. ey maar el3ied is al afgelope dus je mag best wel verder schrijven :grote grijns:  

hahah nee joh doe maar rustig aan

----------


## Just_Me_9188

> _Geplaatst door Lady85_ 
> *Sorrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, ik heb het ontzettend druk met school gehad. Maar ik beloof jullie dat ik volgende week dinsdag een extra lange vervolg zal plaatsen. Deze week komt mij niet echt uit. Morgen is het el3ied en de dagen erna moet ik werken  
> Ik wens jullie een fijne el3ied toe!!
> Heel veel kusjes voor mijn trouwe lezers!!*


Euhm... het is dinsdag!!!  :grote grijns: 
xxx

----------


## axa

het is een heel mooi verhaal....
Is het toevallig waargebeurd?

wil je aub snel een vervolg bij schrijven

----------


## chaimae1978

hellooo

Wat een pracht/droevig verhaal!!!
Is het echt gebeurt??
Heb speciaal hiervoor een account aangemaakt, zit hier normaal nooit...

komt er nog een vervolg....???? Ben echt benieuwd....heeft yasmine nog aziz gezien,gesproken etc etc etc.....

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina en Rana gilden het uit, toen ze samen een ritje in de achtbaan maakte. Rana, we gaan dood! Die boom komt op ons af! Rana gierde het uit van het lachen. Yasmina kneep nog harder in Ranas hand toen de forse takken van de bomen op haar af leken te komen. Ze beet op haar onderlip en keek zonder met haar ogen te knipperen naar de takken. Ze voelde haar lichaam op en neer schokken en wenste vurig, dat ze nooit was ingestapt. Ze sloot snel haar ogen in de hoop, dat ze de klap zo niet zou voelen. De wagen begon vaart te minderen. Yasmina opende voorzichtig haar ogen en keek recht in het gezicht van Rana, die het niet meer uithield van het lachen. Er kwamen tranen van het lachen uit Rana's versmalde ogen. Haar mond stond open, maar kwam geen geluid uit. Opeens piepte ze; Yasmina, jij bent echt geweldig! Dacht je nou echt dat we tegen die boom zouden aanknallen?lachte ze. De makers hebben alles al berekend en vele mensen zijn ons voor geweest. Yasmina gaf haar een duw. Ja ja, lach me maar weer uit, zei ze sarcastisch. Ik kan niet geloven dat ik me heb laten overhalen. om in te stappen.zei ze, terwijl ze Rana een vernietigende blik toewierp. Kom op zeg,lachte Rana. Eens moet je eerste keer zijn en dat nog wel met mij,lachte ze breed naar Yasmina. Nou, jammer dat ik daarvoor niet heb gegeten. Ik zou het niet erg gevonden hebben om over te geven, met jou naast mij,lachte Yasmina vals. Kom schijtluis, laten we gaan eten. Rana deed haar arm om die van Yasmina en liepen samen naar de dichtstbijzijnde eettent. Ze bestelde allebei een patatje met mayonaise. Yasmina begon te watertanden toen er een puntzak vol patatjes, werd overhandigd aan de meneer naast haar. De heerlijke geur van de patatjes drong tot haar door en haar buik begon hevig te knorren. Ze had de neiging om de puntzak uit zijn handen te nemen en weg te rennen. De meneer keek haar raar aan. Yasmina keek geschrokken op en wierp haar blik meteen weer recht voor haar uit. Eindelijk! Zij waren aan de beurt. Yasmina pakte de puntzak met hongerige ogen aan en begon te smullen. Yasmina schat,lachte Rana. Je hebt mayonaise op je neus. Yasmina veegde beschamend haar neus af, met de buitenkant van haar hand en liet de fijn gekauwde patat aan Rana zien. Ieeeww! Gatver, doe normaal! Je bederft mijn eetlust. Yasmina, grinnikte gemeen naar haar. Na het eten vervolgde ze hun trip naar vele andere attracties en maakten op het eind een foto samen, als herinnering. Ik sta er gek op, zei Yasmina met een opgetrokken wenkbrauw, toen ze de pretpark verlieten richting de auto. Jij vind jezelf altijd gek staan op fotos. Het is een leuke foto en we staan er allebei geweldig op!zei Rana met een glimlach, toen ze een arm om Yasmina sloeg. Als jij het zegt, lachte Yasmina. Nee schat, het is gewoon zo. We zien er allebei onweerstaanbaar uit,' zei Rana, terwijl ze haar wenkbrauwen op en neer liet gaan. 'Ja dus niet,' dacht Yasmina. 'Ik was anders niet goed genoeg voor Aziz.' Ze had de hele dag niet aan Aziz gedacht. De gedachtes aan hem waren te pijnlijk. Ze voelde de depressie weer opkomen. Rana opende de autodeuren, toen ze iemand hoorden roepen. Hey wacht! Yasminas hart maakte een sprongetje toen ze zag wie het was. Haar ogen versperde van angst, toen ze hem zag afkomen op hun. Hallo dames, zei Ferdi met een speelse lach. Hij keek Yasmina strak aan en volgde haar bewegingen. Hoi, antwoordde Yasmina bijna fluisterend en keek naar de grond. Ferdi keek Rana aan. Rana schonk hem een niet gemeende glimlach. Hij wierp zijn blik weer op Yasmina. Heeft Nordin een nieuwe nummer?vroeg hij kalm. Dat weet ik niet, antwoordde Yasmina. Ik heb hem een aantal keer proberen te bereiken, maar ik krijg geen gehoor. Vertel hem dat hij contact met mij moet opnemen, of anders zal hij gauw de consequenties ervan zien.zei hij met een strakke blik en nog steeds kalme stem. Heb je dat begrepen?zei hij opeens met een iets hese stem. Ja, ik geeft het aan hem door,zei ze met een angstige blik. Ferdi kwam dichterbij. Hij streek met zijn wijsvinger over haar wang. Yasmina voelde een koude rilling over haar rug gaan. Wat walgde ze toch van hem. Het viel haar op dat hij een gouden tand had laten zetten, wat ze afschuwelijk lelijk vond, bij wie dan ook. Ze rook zijn stinkende knoflook adem. Goed snoesje, vergeet het niet,zei Ferdi, terwijl hij haar met wolfsogen aankeek. Laat hem vandaag nog contact met mij opnemen. Hij gaf haar een knipoog en liep met een akelig lachje weg.

----------


## chaimae1978

hiiii

Eindelijk....... :Smilie:  en toen......verder!!!! 
spannend..!

groetjes!

----------


## Tetouwnia

Tbarkelah,

Weet ff niet of dit verhaal waar is. Maar anders mag je wat mij betreft een boek schrijven. 
Ik lees nooit boeken of lange verhalen, omdat ik dat altijd te lang dradig vind. 
Hopelijk gaat het verhaal snel verder, ben namelijk wel benieuwd naar heo het verder allemaal afloopt.

Groetjes

----------


## AnIIIssA

eeeeeeeeeeeey heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgeleze , maar waarom schrijf je ni verder  :brozac:

----------


## MyRaH

Go onnn !!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Tetouwnia

Hallo,

Schrijf snel verder a.u.b. 

Groetjes

----------


## Lady85

Hey lieverds, ik heb het superdruk gehad met school, vandaar dat ik niet verder kon schrijven  :blozen:  Jullie kunnen deze week een vervolgje verwachten. Bedankt voor het uppen  :Smilie:

----------


## Tetouwnia

He lieve meid,

School is namelijk ook heel erg belangrijk. Ik wacht af en ben zeer benieuwd naar het vervolg.

Kus

----------


## AnIIIssA

eindelijk, kan niet wachten :d:d

----------


## miss hayatje

[GLOW=deeppink]het is echt een pracht van een verhaal meid ik hoop dat je gauw een vervolg gaat schrijven [/GLOW]  :zozo:

----------


## Daimond_Girl

MOoiii verhaal ga snal verder  :giechel:

----------


## Algeriena

mooie verhaal meid  :knipoog:

----------


## fatima0611

up  :grote grijns:

----------


## naima_18

Hey lady

Wil je AUBBBBBBBBBBBBB het verhaaltje afmaken pleaceeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## beertjelief

:huil:

----------


## khalid_the_one

pleace a verder, ik krijg er tranen van

----------


## sweet_m

wil je het verhaal zo snel mogelijk verder schrijven

----------


## Tetouwnia

He lieve schat,

Ik sta nu ook wel op springen ha ha. Iedere keer als ik pijnlijke liefde zie staan hoop ik dat jij hebt gereageerd. Niet dat de andere reacties niet welkom zijn haha.

Dikke boussa hbiba.

----------


## sweet_m

selaaam, 

dus hbiba je weet het , ik ben op een vervolg van je verhaal ant wachten

dikke boussaa  :blauwe kus:  :blauwe kus:  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina bleef roerloos naar de auto van Ferdie kijken, die langzamerhand in een stip veranderde, tot hij helemaal verdween.Wat een engerd!zei Rana met een misselijke uitdrukking. Hij mag wel een keer naar de kapper gaan ook en die vieze vette nest op zijn hoofd kort laten knippen. Ongelooflijk dat er zulke walgelijke kerels bestaan,zei Rana boos.
Hij behandelde je alsof je een stuk vuil was! Tja, vertel een wat nieuws,mompelde Yasmina sip. Yasmina staarde met een glazige blik uit het autoraam. Ze keek naar de witte strookjes op de snelweg , die op een lange strook leek door de snelheid van de auto. Ze keek gefascineerd hoe de strook danste in kleine krommingen over de weg. Langzaam dwaalden haar gedachten af naar Nordin. Wat wil Ferdi van Nordin? Wat heeft Nordin uitgespookt? Hij heeft vast geld van hem gestolen, dat zal het wel zijn. Wat moet het anders zijn? Gefrustreerd van alle onbeantwoorde vragen, begon Yasmina met haar vingers te friemelen. Yasmina! Yasmina keek geschrokken op. Meisje toch,zei Rana met een verontrustende blik. Ik riep je 4 keer en je hoorde me niet. Gaat het wel met je? Maak je je nog steeds zorgen om Ferdie. Het is gewoon een vieze vuile gluiperd, die je heus niks doet. Blaffende honden bijten niet, maak je geen zorgen. En die ene keer dan, toen hij een mes tegen mijn keel aanhield? Wat noem je dat dan? Niks?zei Yasmina sarcastisch. Yasmina, dat is lang geleden en bovendien kende hij je broer nog niet. Dat is juist wat mijn zorgen baart,dacht yasmina bijhaarzelf. Hij houdt ervan om mensen een minderwaardigheidsgevoel te geven, omdat hij zelf onzeker is over zichzelf. Zo probeert hij dat te verbergen. Yasmina toverde met moeite een glimlach op haar gezicht. Rana, ik dacht amper aan hem, ik ben gewoon moe,loog Yasmina. Ja ja,plaagde Rana terwijl ze de auto voor haar huis parkeerde. Ik zag aan je gezicht, dat je diep in gedachten was.Ik ken je langer dan vandaag Yasmina. Als je niet aan Ferdie dacht aan wie dacht je dan? Laat me raden. Aziz? Over hem praat je ook niet meer de laatste tijd. Gaat alles wel goed? Yasmina voelde een draaierig gevoel in haar opkomen.
Natuurlijk gaat het goed,zei Yasmina met een gemaakt glimlachje op haar gezicht. Ik ben gewoon droevig, dat we elkaar misschien voor een lange tijd niet zullen zien. Ze stapten uit en liepen naar Ranas huis toe. Lieverd ik vind het ook heel erg, maar we zullen elkaar bellen.
Ik ben zo blij dat ik je niet alleen achterlaat en dat je Aziz hebt. Tranen vloeide uit Yasminas ogen. Bij het zien van Yasminas verdriet, vulde Ranas ogen ook met tranen. Niet huilen lieve Yasmina. Sorry, ik doe mijn best,antwoordde Yasmina droevig. Jou vriendschap kun je niet vergelijken met die van Aziz. Niemand kan jou vriendschap vervangen. Rana omhelsde Yasmina stevig. Kom,fluisterde Rana. De buren lopen mee te genieten. Yasmina keek opzij en zag de gordijnen van de buren snel dichtschuiven. Yasmina en Rana schoten in de lach en liepen naar binnen. Yousef zat samen met zijn vriend Khalil op de bank, tv aan het kijken. Bij het zien van de dames, stonden de heren op om ze te groeten. Hmm, wat ruik ik voor lekkers,vroeg Rana met een verheerlijkte stem. dat is de Pizza in de oven schatje,antwoordde Yousef. Het zou nu klaar moeten zijn. Yousef snelde naar de keuken en kwam teruglopen met de pizza. Yousef zette de pizza op tafel en iedereen greep gulzig naar een punt, terwijl ze gezellig hun gesprek voortzetten. Ja en toen hield Yasmina mijn hand beet. Je had haar moeten zien,lachte Rana hard, toen ze het voorval van de achtbaan vertelde. De anderen lachten hard mee, behalve Yasmina die Rana dodelijk aankeek. Ok, genoeg over mij,zei Yasmina met gemene glimlach.

----------


## Lady85

‘Ik heb ook een leuk verhaaltje over je lieve Rana,’zei Yasmina met een duivelse lachje tegen Yousef. ‘Het gebeurde ongeveer drie weken geleden.’ ‘Als je dat maar laat!’zei Rana met een dreigende blik. ‘Oh Rana toch,’zei Yasmina lacherig. ‘Wordt het te heet onder je voeten? Het wordt net leuk. Bovendien mag je geen geheimen voor je kersverse man hebben,’zei Yasmina met een brede glimlach. Rana keek haar vernietigend aan. Yousef’s ogen begonnen te glinsteren van nieuwsgierigheid. Ook Khalil’s aandacht had ze beet. ‘Ok, nu moet ik het echt weten,’zei Yousef glunderend. ‘Yousef, luister nou maar niet naar haar, het is gewoon iets stoms.’Des te meer reden om het te weten,’lachte Yousef. ‘Jou “stomme” gebeurtenissen zijn meestal hilarisch. Vertel verder Yasmina,’zei Yousef lachend. ‘Ok,’ grinnikte Yasmina, terwijl ze vals naar Rana keek. ‘Zoals ik al zei, gebeurde het ongeveer drie weken geleden. ‘Rana en ik verveelden ons, dus gingen we een dagje naar Utrecht. We liepen langs de grachten in het centrum en kochten 2 kaartjes voor een bootrit, door de stad. Het waaide best veel die dag. Yasmina leunde over de reling van de boot voor wat frisse lucht. Ze voelde zich misselijk door de geur van de vismarkt, waar we doorheen moesten lopen, eerder die dag.’ Yasmina begon melig te worden. ‘Rana spuugde over de reling van de boot, maar op dat moment waaide het hard en kwam het voluit in het gezicht van een oud vrouwtje.’ Yasmina zag het weer helemaal voor zich gebeuren en kwam niet meer bij van het lachen. Yousef en Khalil deden net zo hard mee. Rana’s wangen begonnen rood te kleuren uit schaamte. ‘Je had dat verbaasde vrouwtje moeten zien en het gezicht van Rana,’lachte Yasmina. ‘Was het net ze rood als ze nu is,’schaterde Yousef. Rana porde in Yasmina’s zij en wierp dodelijke blikken naar Yousef en Khalil, die meteen stopten met lachen. ‘Ah goh, gaan we het zo spelen,’ zei Rana. Er verscheen een gemene lach op haar gezicht. Zo bleven ze op een gezellige manier de avond doorbrengen. Aan het einde van de avond zaten ze een film aan het kijken. Yasmina zat naast Khalil. Stiekem keek ze naar Rana en Yousef, die knus tegen elkaar aanzaten. Ze zag hoe Yousef over haar hoofd streelde. Ze voelde een steek van jaloezie, alhoewel ze Rana het geluk wel gunde. Ze zag Rana als haar zusje, die ze nooit heeft gehad. Ze miste Aziz. Ze verlangde er zo erg naar om bij Aziz te zijn. Yasmina stond op. ‘Rana, ik moet gaan. Ik moet de bus nu pakken, anders kom ik te laat.’ ‘Ben je gek,’zei Rana. Je gaat niet met de bus, ik breng je wel.’ ‘Nee dat hoeft niet, je moet straks vertrekken, dat kan ik je niet aandoen.’ ‘Rana sperde haar ogen open en keek haar dreigend aan. ‘Ik ga je brengen, mijn besluit staat vast.’ Yasmina keek haar lachend aan. ‘Ok baas, wat jij wilt.’ Rana gaf haar een speelse tik.Yasmina nam afscheid van Khalil en Yousef. ‘Yousef let goed op Rana. Ik wens je het allerbeste in Frankrijk en hoop dat het gaat zoals jullie willen.’ ‘Dank je Yasmina, maak je geen zorgen. Ik zal goed op haar letten, ze is immers mijn hart.’ Rana keek hem liefdevol aan. Onderweg naar Yasmina’s huis keek Yasmina Rana sip aan. ‘Ik wou dat ik langer kon blijven Rana.’ ‘Ik weet het schat, maar je kan niet en dat is voldoende voor mij,’zei Rana geruststellend. ‘Het is gewoon niet eerlijk,’ zei Yasmina sip. ‘Sommige dingen moeten gaan zoals ze gaan. Dat kun je niet tegenhouden. Alles gebeurt met een reden en het vormt je, wie je bent. Weet je wie jij bent Yasmina?’ Yasmina keek haar vragend aan. ‘Je bent de liefste persoon die ik ooit heb gekend. Je hebt een hart van goud. Je wordt zo vaak de grond ingetrapt door je familie en toch sta je sterk in je schoenen en geef je om andere mensen. Je doet geen vlieg kwaad. De eerste keer dat ik je zag straalde je vertrouwen en wijsheid uit. Ik voelde me meteen op mijn gemak bij jou. Je hebt mijn vertrouwen en dat van anderen nooit geschonden Je hebt een groot hart. Ik ben zo blij dat ik je heb leren kennen, want mensen zoals jij zijn zeldzaam.’ ‘Ach dat valt wel mee,’ zei Yasmina verlegen. ‘Zie je,’zei Rana lachend. Je bent ook altijd zo bescheiden. Je bent altijd gebleven zoals je was, daarom hou ik zoveel van je.’ ‘Ik ook van jou Rana. Alles wat je net over mij zei, vind ik ook van jou.’ ‘Ja ja, zei Rana lachend. Je hebt gewoon geen zin om zelf iets over mij te zeggen.’ ‘Dat is niet waar, protesteerde Yasmina. Rana begon te lachen, ‘ik plaag je maar wat schat.’ Rana stopte om de hoek van Yasmina’s huis en stapten uit. Yasmina liep naar Rana toe en omhelsde haar. ‘Rana pas goed op jezelf ok.’ ‘Jij ook Yasmina. Het lijkt alsof ik een deel van mijn hart hier achter laat. Ik ga je ontzettend missen.’ ‘Treur niet Rana, dit is geen vaarwel, maar tot ziens.’ ‘Ik wou dat je meekon,’snikte Rana. ‘Ga nu maar gauw lieverd, je hebt niet veel tijd meer.’ Rana veegde haar tranen weg en stapte haar auto in. Ze keek Yasmina nog even aan, met tranende ogen en reed weg. Yasmina bleef de groene auto nakijken tot het uit zicht verdween. Ze deed zo haar best om niet in huilen uit te barsten. De helft van haar hart was al leeg, nu voelde het leger aan dan ooit. Yasmina slofte naar de voordeur toe met hangende schouders. Ze voelde zich emotioneel uitgeput. Ze draaide de deur open en liep naar binnen. Ze hoorde hard gelach. Dat lach herkende ze uit duizenden. Het was haar tante uit Rotterdam. ‘Bah, ook dat nog,’fluisterde Yasmina. Ze liep snel naar haar kamer toe en trok haar XXL pyjama aan. Het kon volgens haar moeder nooit te groot, wanneer er bezoek was. Ze deed haar haren in een knot en liep richting de huiskamer. Voorzichtig deed ze de deur op een kier open en luisterde stiekem mee. Ze gluurde naar binnen en zag haar tante Malika, wiens bolle wangen net rode tomaten leken door het lachen.’Wejo Aaliyah, dat arme meid zette zichzelf en haar moeder ten schande.’ Als tante Malika en Yasmina’s moeder(Aaliyah) het eenmaal over eten hadden of over de Marokkanen in Nederland, dan kwam er geen einde aan. ‘Ze had de gehaktballen op hoog vuur gezet, waardoor ze van buiten aangebrand waren en van binnen rauw. Aaliyah en tante Malika kwamen niet meer bij van het lachen. Haar vader(Bilal) en oom Ali waren druk in gesprek over het nieuws dat er was op Al-jazeera. Voorzichtig deed Yasmina de deur open en liep naar binnen. Het voelde alsof ze zichzelf voor de leeuwen gooide. Tante Malika merkte haar op. ‘Salaam Yasmina, hoe gaat het met je!’ Yasmina liep naar haar toe en gaf haar de 4 gebruikelijke kusjes op haar wangen. ‘Het gaat goed tante, dank je. Yasmina liep snel naar de anderen toe en groette hun. Yasmina, ben je al verloofd of nog steeds niet?’vroeg haar tante Malika. Yasmina’s wangen begonnen rood te kleuren. ‘Nee tante, ik heb niemand ontmoet.’ ‘Ontmoet?’vroeg haar tante verwarrend. 'Je hoeft ook niemand te ontmoeten. Een man hoort je bij je ouders om je hand te komen vragen. Als het een goede man is met een auto, huis en werk, wat wil je dan nog meer.' Yasmina’s moeder lachte. ‘Malika bespaar je de moeite. Echte mannen komen niet, omdat ze zien dat zij geen goede vrouw is. Toen ze 18 was, waren er tientallen mannen om haar hand komen vragen en ze weigerde ze allemaal.’ ‘Je kan toch niet met iemand trouwen die je niet kent,’ protesteerde Yasmina. ‘Yasmina, als je niet snel gaat trouwen ben je te oud, wie wil je dan nog,’zei haar tante Malika. Je moet vroeg beginnen met kinderen. ‘Leren kennen doe je tijdens het huwelijk, dan hebben jullie alle tijd.’ Yasmina wist dat het geen zin had om een discussie met hun aan te gaan en hield haar mond. ‘Yasmina ga thee zetten en maak je zelf nuttig, ‘zei haar moeder met een doordringende blik. Yasmina keek naar de grond en liep snel de huiskamer uit richting de keuken. Ze haalde de grote Marokkaanse theepot uit de kast en deed er 1,5 eetlepel gunpowder thee en 4 eetlepels suiker in. Terwijl Yasmina de theepot vulde met kokend water, gingen haar gedachtes uit naar Aziz. ‘Aziz, ik vraag me af wat je nu aan het doen bent. Vertel je nu soms, zoals Rana het noemt, dezelfde “zoete” woorden aan Esma? Waarom Aziz, waarom was ik niet genoeg voor je? Ik mis je zo erg. Kom op Yasmina, verman jezelf! Het is nu echt helemaal niet de tijd, om in een emotionele wrak te veranderen,’ dacht ze streng bij haarzelf.
Ze waste de munt takjes schoon en deed ze in stukjes in de theepot. Ze zette de theepot, glazen en borden met lekkernijen op de dienblad en liep de huiskamer in. Terwijl ze diep in gesprek waren, schonk Yasmina thee voor ze in en liep snel weg, voordat zij het onderwerp weer werd. Het viel haar op dat Nordin er niet was. ‘Hij is zeker bij Ferdie,’ dacht Yasmina bij haarzelf, toen ze zichzelf op haar bed plofte. Yasmina probeerde de luidruchtige stemmen uit de huiskamer te negeren. ‘Ze blijven vast weer tot diep in de nacht,’dacht Yasmina bij haarzelf. Haar gedachten dwaalden weer af naar Rana en Aziz. ‘Wat moet ik toch zonder jullie? Rana, door jou zag ik altijd het positieve in het leven. Hoe moet ik dat nog inzien, nu jij en Aziz van me zijn weggenomen? Aziz wat moet ik zonder jou steun en liefde?’ Opeens dacht Yasmina terug aan zijn woorden. 
_‘Ik heb het gehad met jou. Dag in dag uit, moet ik je gezanik aanhoren. Mijn moeder dit, mijn broer dat. Ik heb er genoeg van.’_ 
Yasmina zag zijn ijzige blik weer voor zich. Dit keer durfde Yasmina haar tranen op de volle loop te laten gaan en huilde zichzelf in slaap.

----------


## Lady85

Geen 1 reactie :traan1: 

Klaar weg motivatie :ego:

----------


## Soraya26

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, niet weg motivatie !!! Ga ajb snel doooooorrrrr !!! :-))

----------


## Tetouwnia

He Lady85,

Ik ben heel eerlijk ik zag je mailtje gisteren en toen ik de eerste twee regels las wist ik even niet meer waar het over ging. Omdat ik ooit het hele verhaal in eens heb uitgelezen, moest ik eerst even terug gaan kijken. Nou mijn hersens zijn weer helemaal bij.

Hopelijk op een snel vervolgje.

Groetjes

----------


## Fibonaci

[ame=http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=bxpzynFSHZk] It Hurts! [/ame]

----------


## Lady85

Soraya26 en Tetouwnia, bedankt voor jullie reactie's!! :rood: 
Fibonaci, lees je mijn verhaal ook, of vond je het leuk
om een passend video te plaatsen bij mijn verhaal :tong uitsteken: 


En voor mijn passieve lezers, bedankt dat jullie mijn verhaal lezen,
ik zal gauw een vervolgje plaatsen inch'Allah!!

----------


## Soraya26

Wanneer ga je verder ???????? SPANNEND !!

----------


## Lady85

> Wanneer ga je verder ???????? SPANNEND !!


Volgende week inch'Allah, dan heb ik vrij van school :knipoog:

----------


## Soraya26

> Volgende week inch'Allah, dan heb ik vrij van school


Okay ! ik wacht met smacht  :knipoog:  succes op school meid !

----------


## Lady85

> Okay ! ik wacht met smacht  succes op school meid !


Dank je wel schat :Smilie:

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Het wordt maar leuker en leuker ga snel verder meid

----------


## jamaldin

wallah mensne hebben genoeg tijd om zoveel onzin te schrijven

----------


## Lady85

*-3-*

Het is alweer 4 weken geleden dat Rana naar Frankrijk is vertrokken. Yasmina zat rustig op een bankje in een park voor zich uit te staren. ‘Ik heb geen vrienden, geen werk, mijn leven is zinloos. Niemand mag me.’ 
Yasmina zat ingezakt met haar kin ondersteund door haar handen naar twee eendjes aan het staren, die om een stukje brood vochten. Een briesje wind ging langs haar heen en blies een lokje haar uit haar gezicht. Er kwam een eendje naar haar toe lopen en keek Yasmina met een schuin kopje aan. ‘Jij hebt het zo makkelijk. Het enige waar jij je druk om hoeft te maken is dat je genoeg te eten krijgt.’ Het eendje pikte met zijn snavel op de grond en liep weer terug naar de andere eenden. ‘Ja loop maar weg ,’zei Yasmina sip. ‘Ik ben een meesteres in het verjagen van anderen.’ Yasmina pakte een steen op en wierp het zo ver als ze kon het water in. Ik ben een verschrikkelijk mens die anderen lastig valt met haar problemen, totdat ze het niet meer aankunnen.’ 
Yasmina sprak Rana twee weken geleden voor het laatst. Ze heeft Rana tientallen keren gebeld sinds haar vertrek. ‘Ze heeft me geen n terug gebeld. Ze is me zat en wil me gewoon niet meer spreken.’ Yasmina zuchtte diep. ‘Ach, ze is getrouwd en begint een nieuwe leven in Frankrijk met haar man. Ik moet haar loslaten, want ze verdient het om gelukkig te zijn. Het is egostisch van me om haar daarvan te weerhouden.’ Yasmina pakte haar mobiel uit haar tas en staarde er minstens vijf minuten naar. ‘Vaarwel Rana, ik hoop dat je gelukkig bent. Ik zal je missen.’ Vastbesloten haalde ze de simkaart eruit en brak het voorzichtig door het midden. Ze hield de gebroken stukjes stevig in haar rechterhand. Een verdrietig gevoel trok door haar heen. Yasmina stond op en liep naar de tramhalte. Ze had geen idee waar ze heen moest. Het was nog vroeg in de middag. Ze wou in ieder geval niet naar huis. Yasmina stapte de tram in richting de stad. ‘Ik ga mezelf verwennen met nieuwe pumps,’glimlachte ze sip. ‘Ik voel me daarna vast beter.’
Yasmina liep verschillende winkels in en uit. Geen van hun had volgens haar leuke pumps. Ze had de hoop opgegeven en liep door een steegje heen om de tram te pakken. Aan het einde van de steeg liep ze langs een winkel wat haar erg aansprak. Het was een kleurrijk Chinese winkel, waar ze kleding en schoenen verkochten viel Yasmina op. Yasmina liep vol bewondering naar binnen en keek in het rond. ‘Waauw! Het is zeker nieuw hier, anders was het me zeker wel opgevallen,’fluisterde ze tegen zichzelf. Ze wist niet waar ze moest kijken. Haar aandacht werd van alle kanten getrokken. Aan de muren waren planken vastgespijkerd die honderden schoenen droegen. In het midden van de winkel stonden kledingrekken, vol kleren in alle kleuren en maten. Aan de wand van de kassa had je zelfs een rek, die volhing met sieraden waar je geen nee tegen kon zeggen. Yasmina hoorde een bekende lach, die ze niet uit kon staan. Vlug schuilde ze achter een kledingrek en zag Esma samen met Aziz uit een kleedkamer komen. Esma’s haren hing los over haar blote schouders. Ze had een rood jurkje aan, dat net over haar kont viel en een diepe decollet . Daaronder had ze bijpassende puntige pumps aan, met bandjes om de enkels. Aziz had een spijkerbroek aan en de blauwe overhemd, die ze altijd heel goed bij hem vond staan. ‘Hij ziet er zo goed uit,’dacht Yasmina sip. Ze zag hoe Aziz haar in de armen nam en in haar billen kneep. Yasmina voelde een steek in haar hart. Het deed haar zo pijn om Aziz met een ander te zien. Vooral, omdat die ander Esma is. ‘Zeg assistentje van me,’ hoorde ze Aziz zeggen. Yasmina voelde haar hart een sprongetje maken. ‘Assistent?? Heeft die klootzak haar tot assistent benoemd? Het was te verwachten.’ Erger kan het niet worden.’ Ze moest haar tranen tegenhouden. ‘We moeten trouwens nog uitnodigingskaarten halen voor onze bruiloft,’zei Aziz. Het leek alsof Yasmina een klap in haar gezicht kreeg. Ze had het gevoel dat ze geen adem meer kon halen. Ze zag hoe Esma hem volop op de mond kuste. Yasmina voelde haar benen trillen. ‘Ik moet hier weg, ik moet hier nu weg.’ Ze stond voorzichtig op en liet de kracht in haar benen terug komen, die voor haar gevoel loodzwaar aanvoelde. Haar blik kruiste die van Aziz. Aziz sperde zijn ogen van schrik. Yasmina kon alleen een verdrietig gezicht trekken en rende de winkel zo snel als ze kon uit. Ze rende de steeg uit, richting de tram en stapte in. Ze kon nog net zien hoe ze de steeg uitkwamen en hoe Aziz met een strakke blik naar de tram keek en Esma aan zijn arm hing. Yasmina plofte verslagen neer op de stoel en bleef roerloos en met onbeantwoorde vragen voor zich uit staren. ‘Hij had toch geen geld voor een bruilof,’ dacht ze sip. Hij heeft al die tijd tegen me gelogen. Hoe kan hij haar huwen? Wat ben ik toch een domme naeve gans.’ Yasmina voelde een enorme leegte in haar. Ze leunde met haar hoofd tegen het raam aan en staarde met een glazige blik naar buiten.

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Ben aant wachtn op een volgend stukje  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Lady85

Daimond_Girl, ik ben al bezig met het volgend stukje :duim:

----------


## SAMIYAKE

leef echt mee met dit mooie verhaal hoop dat er zo snel mogelijk een vervolg aan komt 

succes nog xxx

----------


## Jihanetje

erg goed!! ga door!

----------


## Lady85

Eenmaal thuis aangekomen, sloop ze voorzichtig haar slaapkamer in. Het had niks uitgemaakt, als ze luidruchtig binnenkwam. Ze zouden vast niks gehoord hebben, doordat de t.v hard aanstond op Al-Jazeera. Yasmina trok de lades van haar kast open, waar ze haar dvds in verborg. Ze moest nodig afgeleid worden. Al was het maar voor even. De gedachte aan Aziz was op dit moment te pijnlijk. Het is niet eerlijk. Ik heb mijn hele hart aan hem geschonken, ik heb hem nooit bedrogen. Hij heeft tegen me gelogen en gebruikt en toch is hij gelukkig en ik niet. Waar heb ik dit aan verdient. We zijn niet eens zo lang uit elkaar en hij gaat nu al het huwelijksbootje instappen. Ik was het voor hem niet waard. Waarom ben ik zo blind geweest. Als ik mijn hart niet had gegeven was ik nu geen wrak geweest. Ik geef mezelf nooit meer bloot aan iemand. Nooit meer. O Rana, was je maar hier. Ik heb je steun zo hard nodig. Ik voel me zo eenzaam. Snikkend pakte ze de film The Lake House en stopte het in de dvd-speler. Yasmina kroop onder haar dekens en drukte op play. Ze had de film al vele keren gezien, het was n van haar favoriete films. Halverwege de film viel Yasmina in slaap.
_Yasmina stond in het architectengebouw. Nee, ik ben te laat! Ik moet hem snel waarschuwen. Paniekerig rende Yasmina haar benen uit haar lijf naar buiten, haar auto in. Ze startte de auto en reed zo snel mogelijk naar het huisje aan het meer. Snel schreef ze een brief en stopte het in de brievenbus, hopend dat hij het op tijd zou lezen. Het klepje van de brievenbus begon piepend geluid te maken en schoof naar beneden. Opeens hoorde Yasmina een auto aankomen. De zon scheen fel in haar ogen en kon niet zie wie achter het stuur zat. Hij stapte de auto uit en liep naar haar toe. Haar hart begon steeds sneller te kloppen, naarmate hij dichterbij kwam. Je hebt mijn brief ontvangen,zei Yasmina blij. Je leeft nog. Hij keek haar op een sensuele manier aan, pakte haar beet en kuste haar hevig. Yasmina kuste hem innig terug. Haar hart ging tekeer van opwinding. Ze hield hem stevig beet. Hij keek haar diep in de ogen aan en streek met zijn vinger over haar wang._
Yasmina! Geschrokken van de felle stem van haar moeder, werd Yasmina wakker. Waar denk je dat je mee bezig bent! Vind je het normaal om de t.v. een hele nacht aan te laten staan! Denk je soms dat het geld op je vaders rug groeit of heb je gewoon schijt aan ons! De telefoon in de huiskamer ging over. Wacht maar als je vader thuiskomt. Boos liep ze de huiskamer in en pakte de telefoon op. Ze hoorde haar moeder lachen. Fatima, ik kan vandaag niet komen. Ik moet nog van alles doen. Ik moet ook nog koken, anders heeft mijn man straks niks te eten. Yasmina deed haar slaapkamerdeur dicht. Niet te geloven zeg,zei Yasmina zachtjes. Ik ben gewoon tijdens de film in slaap gevallen en heb er over gedroomd. Ze keek dromerig naar Keanu Reeves op de dvd hoes. Zuchtend ging ze met haar hand over haar wang, waar hij met zijn vinger over streek in haar droom. Had ik maar een man zoals jij. Yasmina sloeg zichzelf voor haar kop. Ik spoor echt niet. Ik loop over Keanu Reeves te dromen, terwijl ik een gebroken hart heb. Zulke mannen bestaan toch niet in het echt, het is maar een film. Echte liefde bestaat niet, in geen elke vorm dan ook. Verdrietig van haar eigen woorden stopte ze de dvd terug bij de anderen. Yasmina hoorde Nordin in zijn kamer vloeken. Hij was aan het telefoneren. Wat is jou f*cking probleem gozer,zei Nordin luid. Weet je wat, ik kom wel naar je toe. Dan praten we wel verder. Yasmina hoorde hoe hij al vloekend, zijn spullen door de kamer smeet. Nordin smeet zijn deur open en liep met zware voetstappen de gang op. Yasmina kreeg een angstig gevoel over haar heen. Ze kroop snel onder haar dekens en hoopte dat hij niet naar haar toe zou komen. Nordin liep vloekend naar de voordeur en ging naar buiten. Opgelucht haalde Yasmina adem en deed zachtjes haar kamerdeur open. Ze hoorde haar moeder uit het raam roepen naar Nordin. Yasmina sloop naar de huiskamer toe en bleef bij de deuropening staan. Nordin, wat is er aan de hand mijn zoon? Heb je ruzie? Nee mama, er is niks aan de hand. Ik moet naar een vergadering toe, dat is alles. Ok mijn zoon, doe voorzichtig. Ja mama, beslama. Ze zag hoe haar moeder met haar arm zwaaide. Yasmina was in haar gedachten gezonken. Ze maakt zich altijd zo druk om Nordin, ze geeft zoveel om hem. Mij behandelt ze, alsof ik haar dochter niet ben, maar een vijand. Waarom mama, waarom kunnen jullie niet van mij houden. Waarom kan niemand van mij houden. Ben ik dan echt zon verschrikkelijk mens? Yasmina liep terug naar haar kamer en ging op haar bed zitten. Ze staarde naar haar muur al denkend dat ze het leven doelloos en zonder liefde tegemoet ging.

----------


## Jihanetje

:ole:  :ole:  :ole:  :ole:

----------


## Tetouwnia

He Lady 85, ik lees nu pas je verhalen. Je weet het weer heel spannend te maken. Nou ik kijk weer uit naar een vervolgje.

Groetjes

----------


## Lady85

> He Lady 85, ik lees nu pas je verhalen. Je weet het weer heel spannend te maken. Nou ik kijk weer uit naar een vervolgje.
> 
> Groetjes


Dank je :tik: 
Ik ga binnenkort weer verder schrijven, heb op dit moment even geen motivatie :aanwal:

----------


## Tetouwnia

He meid,

Doe lekker op je gemak, wie heeft er nu met dit weer een motivatie.

Groetjes





> Dank je
> Ik ga binnenkort weer verder schrijven, heb op dit moment even geen motivatie

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Bednkt voor je leuke vervolgje, doe zo door meid:d

----------


## kinkygirl

Up :jumping:

----------


## beertjelief

ze gaat niet meer verder :jammer:

----------


## safah_83

dat doet pijn in mijn hart. het is echt een goede verhaal, had graag het einde gehoord. :frons:

----------


## Lady85

Bedankt voor het uppen van mijn verhaal :Smilie: 
Ik ben net terug van vakantie. Ik zal mijn verhaal gauw vervolgen incha'Allah :knipoog:

----------


## safah_83

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Gelukkig komt er ng een vervolgje  :Smilie:   :knipoog:  Xx.

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina’s ogen volgden de bewegingen van een vlieg, die zigzaggende bewegingen maakte over de muur. Ze streek met haar hand door haar warrige haar. ‘Ik moet hiermee kappen. Ik maak mezelf alleen maar zieker op deze manier.’ Yasmina gooide de deken van zich af en stond op. Ze pakte de eerste beste trui en broek en trok het aan. Gauw ging ze een paar keer met haar borstel door haar haren, deed het in een vlecht en vertrok naar buiten. Ze liep naar de internetcaf verderop en printte daar, een aantal keer, haar C.V. uit. Yasmina nam de tram naar het centrum en leverde overal, waar haar het leuk leek om te werken, haar C.V. in. ‘Zolang het maar niet in de buurt van Mango is,’dacht ze. Stiekem wilde ze graag langs Mango lopen en een glimp opvangen van Aziz. ‘Ja, als je jezelf meer verdriet wilt doen, moet je dat zeker doen,’ zei een stemmetje in haar hoofd. ‘Aziz is verleden tijd. Hij is jou allang vergeten. Je was niet meer dan een tussendoortje voor hem. Begrijp dat nou is!’ Yasmina werd gek van haar gedachtes en schudde hard met haar hoofd, alsof ze haar gedachtes eruit wilden schudden. Mensen keken haar vreemd aan. Yasmina bedacht zich hoe vreemd dat eruit had moeten zien en schaamde zich. Ze kon er niks aan doen. Ze bleef er maar aan denken. De gedachte aan Esma maakte haar ziedend. ‘Hoe kon ze tussen mij en Aziz komen, terwijl ze wist dat we een paar waren. Ik vraag me af hoe hun bruiloft zal zijn, die eigenlijk van ons had moeten zijn,’dacht ze sip. Yasmina slenterde door de stad, richting het park.’Ik moet juist blij zijn,’dacht Yasmina. Als Esma er niet was, kwam ik te laat achter zijn ware aard.’ Toch vrolijkte haar dat niet op. Ze fantaseerde hoe Aziz naar haar toe kwam en smeekte om vergeving. ‘Yasmina, neem me alsjeblieft terug. Vergeef me voor mijn ontzettende domme fout. Ik hou niet eens van Esma. Ik hou van jou en zal altijd van je houden.’ Yasmina’s dagdroom werd bruut verstoord, door een auto die hard toeterde. Yasmina deinsde achteruit, terwijl haar hart als een gek tekeer ging. ‘Net op het nippertje ontsnapt aan de dood. Misschien was het wel beter geweest, ben ik tenminste van alles af. Ik heb toch niks om voor te leven. De enige persoon die echt om me gaf, is me ontnomen en zal ik waarschijnlijk nooit meer zien.’ Yasmina zag Rana’s gezicht voor zich in haar gedachten. Een traan gleed langs haar wang. Opeens werden de voorbij raasenden auto’s wel erg verleidelijk. ‘Het is zo gebeurd, dan zal ik mijn familie vreugde brengen. Dan zijn ze eindelijk van me af.’ Yasmina keek strak voor zich uit en zette een stap naar voren. ‘Kom op lafaard, doe het.’ Yasmina’s hart begon sneller te kloppen. De adrenaline steeg. Ze trilde op haar benen en keek naar de bestuurder die op haar afkwam. ‘Nee, als ik het doe, word alles alleen maar erger. Allah zal het me nooit vergeven.’ Yasmina trok snel haar been terug en vervolgde haar weg naar het park. Ze zag Nordin met Ferdi staan. Ferdie merkte haar op en wenkte naar haar. Nordin draaide zich om en keek haar met een strakke blik aan. ‘Jeetje mina, dit kon er ook nog wel bij,’dacht Yasmina nors. Ze zag dat Ferdi iets tegen Nordin zei. Nordin wenkte met zijn hand naar haar toe en schreeuwde dat ze moest komen. Zenuwachtig voor wat haar te wachten stond, liep ze hun kant op. Nordin keek haar strak aan. Had Ferdi aan jou doorgegeven, dat hij mij niet kon bereiken?’ ‘Uuh, maar..’ ‘Niks maar!’zei Nordin fel. ‘Antwoordt met ja of nee.’zei hij kil. ‘Ja,’zei Yasmina bijna fluisterend. ‘Waarom heb je dat niet aan me doorgegeven,’ zei hij gerriteerd. Yasmina kon vanuit haar ooghoeken zie, hoe Ferdi hier van genoot. ‘Sorry, ik ben het vergeten,’ piepte ze. Voordat Nordin iets kon zeggen, kwam Ferdi tussenbeide. ‘Kalm aan Nordin, zei Ferdi met een grijns. ‘Vergeten is menselijk. Als iemand dat moet weten, ben jij het wel,’ zei Ferdi en keek Nordin onafgewend aan. ‘Maar goed,’vervolgde Ferdi. ‘Gedane zaken nemen geen keer. Ik weet hoe we quitte kunnen staan. Als ik naar Yasmina kijk, zie ik een slimme vrouw met vele kwaliteiten. Ik denk dat ze heel wat in huis heeft. Ik wil dat Yasmina met de andere meiden gaat werken. Uiteraard neem ik natuurlijk de intake gesprek met haar af, want ik heb een oog voor talent’zei Ferdie met een grijns. Nordin zette een stap naar Ferdi toe en keek hem schuw aan. ‘Zet dat maar uit je hoofd, Ferdi. Nordin had een vurige blik in zijn ogen, wat Yasmina deed schrikken. Ze had hem vaker eng zien kijken, maar nooit op deze manier. Nordin wendde zijn gezicht tot Yasmina. ‘Ga naar huis jij, je hebt hier niks te zoeken.’ Zonder te aarzelen, draaide
Yasmina zich om en liep het park uit. Ze keek nog even achterom en zag dat ze heftig in discussie waren.

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina keek op haar horloge. Het was pas 2uur. Ik ga nu echt niet naar huis. Ze liep naar het station toe en nam de trein naar Den Haag. Eenmaal in Den Haag aangekomen, werd ze direct nagefloten. Hey zina! Ewa saf, ze3ma verwaand doen! Yasmina negeerde ze en liep snel door. Het was anders zonder Rana. Ze was het niet gewend om alleen naar een andere stad te gaan. Zina! O nee, ze zijn me achtervolgd. Yasmina liep geirriteerd door. En van de jongens versnelde zijn pas en liep naast haar. Ewa, waarom doe je zo verwaand. Zon mooie meisje als jij nog wel.' Ik heb geen tijd, antwoordde Yasmina koeltjes. De jongen pakte zijn mobiel tevoorschijn. Ewa, geef je nummer dan,zei hij met een grijns. Nee, antwoordde Yasmina. Ik ben trouw aan mijn vriend. Heb je een vriend ze3ma, je liegt. Yasmina stopte met lopen en keek hem kil aan. Waarom zou ik liegen? Is het dan echt zo ongelofelijk, dat ik een vriend heb,zei Yasmina met een opgetrokken wenkbrauw. Ok, ok, ik geloof je, rustig asahbi. Geef je nummer dan, je vriend hoeft niks te weten. Yasmina keek hem vol ongeloof aan. Hij glimlachte breed waardoor zijn foeilelijke gouden tand tevoorschijn kwam. Hij had een opgeschoren kapsel, bomberjack en nikies aan, zoals de rest van de groep. Yasmina keek hem strak aan. Begrijp je soms niet wat nee is?zei Yasmina geirriteerd. Ik heb geen interesse in jou. Is dat duidelijk genoeg? Tsss, ze3ma. Niet zo stoer doen he. Hij keek Yasmina met een scheve mond aan. Zo bijzonder ben je niet hoor, bitch.
Hij keerde terug naar zijn groep. Ze zagen een ander meisje met een korte rokje aan en gingen er meteen op af. Yasmina schudde haar hoofd vol ongeloof. Mannen 
Yasmina hoorde haar maag knorren. Ze had de hele dag nog niets gegeten. Ze liep de dichtstbijzijnde eetcaf binnen. Het was een Marokkaanse eetcaf, met een prettige en warme sfeer. Vooral de frutsels aan de muren maakten het gezellig. Was ik hier maar eerder geweest met Rana,dacht Yasmina. Ze had het hier geweldig gevonden. Yasmina nam plaats aan n van de tafeltjes. Ze keek de menukaart door. Ze zag dat ze in de avond Marokkaanse gerechten serveerden. Kan ik u misschien helpen? vroeg een serveerster. Eh, ja natuurlijk. Yasmina wierp snel een blik in de menukaart. Doe maar een bruine bol met kaas en een glaasje muntthee alsjeblieft. De serveerster schonk haar een glimlach en liep weg. Niet lang daarna kreeg Yasmina haar bestelling. Terwijl ze haar ontbijt consumeerde, gingen haar gedachtes uit naar Nordin en Ferdi. Yasmina fronste met haar voorhoofd en zonk weg in haar gedachten, niet wetend dat iemand voor haar kwam zitten. Yasmina voelde iets over haar hand strelen en keek geschrokken op. Ze keek met versperde ogen naar de jongen die voor haar zat. Sorry, ik wilde je niet laten schrikken,zei hij met een zachte, maar toch mannelijke stem. Yasmina keek hem met mond vol tanden aan. Ze bekeek hem goed. Hij had een kort zwart, stekelige kapsel. Een mooi getinte huid en de donkerste ogen, die ze ooit in haar hele leven heeft gezien. Hij had mooie strakke kaaklijnen. Brede schouders, maar ook niet te breed. Hij had een limoengroene shirt aan, waardoor je zijn lichaamsstructuur goed kon zien. Je kon wel aan hem zien dat hij trainde. Haar ogen gleden naar zijn prachtige volle lippen. Yasmina was ter stomheid geslagen van zijn schoonheid. Hij zette een lach op en ontblootte zijn mooie, witte tanden. Yasmina keek hem recht in de ogen aan. Hij had toch zulke mooie amandelvormig ogen, met een warme gloed, waar je in kon verdrinken. Zijn blik was uiterst sexy. Wauw, hij is perfect. Hou op Yasmina, denk aan je belofte. Geen jongens, ze zijn allemaal hetzelfde. Bovendien is hij zo mooi, dat hij vast heel veel aandacht krijgt. Alsof hij wat in mij ziet. Kom op Yasmina, je mag absoluut niet laten merken dat je voor hem valt. Yasmina verzamelde al haar moed bijeen. Ze trok haar hand weg. Zit je altijd zomaar aan iemands hand? zei ze koeltjes. Waarom stoor je mij, ik ben niet gediend van jou aanwezigheid. Hij keek haar strak aan. Je hebt echt iets tegen me h? Dit is de tweede keer dat je zo bot tegen mij doet. Yasmina keek hem vragend aan. Tweede keer?
Ja, je bent het vast vergeten. Ik kwam je een keer tegen in de tram in Amsterdam. Je keek behoorlijk chagrijnig. Ik zei toen tegen je, dat je er mooier uit zou zien als je lachte. Je antwoordde toen exact met deze woorden: O ja, en jij zou beter af zijn, als je niet tegen me praatte. Yasmina fronste met haar voorhoofd en dacht diep na. Opeens begon het lichtje te branden. Oh ja, lachte ze nerveus van schaamte. Je ziet er nu heel anders uit. Je had toen een bril en een muts op. Het is wel een hele tijd terug, dat je dag nog weet zeg. Ik had je niet eens herkend. Yasmina stond verbijsterd.De jongen lachte verlegen. Tja een dame zoals jij, vergeet je niet snel. Hij reikte zijn hand naar haar uit. Ik ben trouwens Adam. Yasmina gaf hem een hand. Yasmina, aangenaam. 'Zo moeilijk was het toch niet, om een keer niet bot tegen me te doen,'zei Adam met een ondeugend lachje. Yasmina voelde de hitte naar haar hoofd stijgen van schaamte. Ze schonk hem een glimlach en probeerde haar schaamte te verbergen. Adam gaf haar een knipoog, alsof hij ermee probeerde te zeggen, dat hij haar vergaf. Hij keek haar onafgewend aan.Yasmina voelde een zweverig gevoel door haar onderbuik trekken. Adam leunde voorover, met zijn arm op tafel. Hij keek haar met een strakke en doordringende blik aan. Yasmina voelde haar benen onder de tafel knikken. Haar hart begon sneller te kloppen. De jongeman wakkerde gevoelens aan bij Yasmina, die ze juist probeerde te ontvluchten. Waar kom je eigenlijk vandaan?zei Adam met zijn zeer charmante en warme stem. Uit amsterdam, zei Yasmina terwijl ze zenuwachtig uit haar glas teugjes nam. En jij? Ik kom hiervandaan. Dit is mijn zaak,zei Adam terwijl hij met zijn arm door zijn restaurant wees. Yasmima stond perplex. Hoe kan deze zaak van jou zijn? Zo oud ben je niet. Adam lachte charmant naar Yasmina. Nou, dank je voor de compliment. Ik ben al 24. 
Yasmina wist niet meer wat ze moest zeggen. Ze werd teveel afgeleid door zijn warme blik. Ik prijs mezelf gelukkig, dat je van alle restaurants, de mijne bent binnengelopen. Eerlijk gezegd hoopte ik al dat ik je weer zou zien. Zo te zien zijn mijn gebeden verhoord,zei Adam met een grijns. Hij zag er zo sexy uit als hij zo keek. Weer kwam dat stemmetje in haar hoofd. Geloof hem niet. Het is toch overduidelijk dat hij een hartenbreker is. Denk eraan wat Aziz je heeft aangedaan, terwijl je dacht dat je hem kende. Je trapt er weer in. Yasmina werd verdrietig van haar eigen gedachten. Vastbesloten stond ze op. Ik moet gaan. Ze haalde haar portemonnee tevoorschijn. Adam hield haar tegen en pakte haar hand beet. Voor jou is het geheel kosteloos. Yasmina genoot van zijn zachte aanraking. Snel trok ze haar handen terug. Nee, dat hoeft niet joh,zei Yasmina. Ik sta erop, zei Adam terwijl hij haar een glimlach schonk. Je mag hier altijd komen eten wanneer je maar wilt, op mijn kosten. Dat is heel lief van je,zei Yasmina. Adam keek haar aan, alsof hij hoogte van haar probeerde te krijgen. Ik hoop dat je gauw langs komt. Ik wil je graag leren kennen. Ja ja,dacht Yasmina. Om je lijst met chickies groter te maken zeker. Mij niet gezien. Yasmina deed de rits van haar jas dicht. Wie weet antwoordde ze, ik heb het best druk. Adam keek haar teleurgesteld aan. Adam gaf Yasmina een hand een keek haar diep in de ogen aan. Yasmina voelde haar benen weer trillen en dat gevoel in haar onderbuik, raakte ze maar niet kwijt. Beslama Yasmina, zei Adam op een zacht en vriendelijke toon. InchaAllah zie ik je gauw weer. Yasmina schonk hem een glimlach en liep het restaurant snel uit. Haar hart ging nog steeds te keer. Yasmina wist niet wat haar overkwam. Hoe kan een jongen, die ik niet eens ken, mijn hoofd op hol doen slaan. Zelfs bij Aziz, duurde het een tijdje, voordat ik me aangetrokken voelde tot hem en niet eens zo erg als Adam.' Yasmina keek sip de lucht in. 'Ik kom hier nooit meer terug. Yasmina liep de H&M in. Haar gedachten waren nog steeds bij de mysterieuze Adam. Ze kon zich amper concentreren op de kleding die ze daar hadden. Ze liep er maar rondjes en schonk er geen aandacht aan. Het voelde alsof ze op wolken zweefde. Ze wilde zo graag terug naar hem. 'Hij was wel heel lief, lachte ze in haar zelf. Ze kreeg hem maar niet uit haar hoofd, hoe hard ze ook haar best deed. Yasmina liep terug naar het restaurant, om stiekem te kijken wat hij aan het doen was. Ze schuilde zich achter de grote poster op het raam en gluurde naar binnen. Het was er aardig druk geworden. Haar ogen zochten het hele restaurant af naar Adam. Geen spoor van hem te bekennen.

----------


## Lady85

‘Hey waar is hij nou,’fluisterde ze tegen zichzelf. ‘Hm..misschien wel achter je,’ hoorde ze in haar oor gefluisterd. Yasmina maakte een sprongetje van schrik en botste tegen de persoon aan achter haar. ‘Au, mijn neus!’jammerde hij tegelijkertijd met een lach. Yasmina keerde zich om en keek in zijn prachtige, donkere ogen. Wederom schaamde Yasmina zich dood. ‘Adam,’zei Yasmina geschrokken. ‘Wat doe je hier?’ ‘Dat kan ik beter aan jou vragen,’zei Adam met een grote grijns. ‘Miste je me toch?’ ‘Nee natuurlijk niet,’antwoordde Yasmina geprikkeld. ‘Ha!Wat denkt hij wel niet,’ ging er door Yasmina’s gedachten. ‘Ik ben iets kwijt, zei Yasmina hoogmoedig. ‘Vandaar dat ik hier sta. Ik keek naar binnen om te zien, of het daar lag.’ Alsof Yasmina’s ego al niet genoeg een deuk had opgelopen begon Adam te lachen. Yasmina keek beschamend naar de grond. Ze realiseerde zich hoe stom het klonk. ‘Je mag ook gewoon naar binnen lopen hoor,’zei Adam met een grijns. Yasmina voelde zich zo dom op dit moment. Ze kon wel door de grond zakken. Toch liet Yasmina zich niet kennen. Ze maakte een rechte houding en keek hem strak aan. ‘Laat je niet inpalmen door zijn charmes,’zei het stemmetje in haar hoofd. ‘Je weet wel beter.’ Yasmina streek de lok haar uit haar gezicht. ‘Nou, ik zie het vanaf hier ook wel, reageerde ze bot. ‘Ik ben het ergens anders verloren.’ ‘Adam keek haar doordringend aan. ‘Ik probeer je echt te begrijpen Yasmina. Je kan zo lief zijn, maar je verbergt je achter een nors persoon, die jij helemaal niet bent en doet alsof iedereen je vijand is.’ ‘Je kent me niet eens, dus hang alsjeblieft niet de psycholoog uit,’zei Yasmina bot. Ok, mijn excuses, zei Adam kalm. Yasmina zag een pijnlijke blik in zijn ogen. ‘Hij baalt er natuurlijk van dat hij mij niet aan zijn lijst kan toevoegen, dacht Yasmina. ‘Hij is zeker gewend dat de dames zich aan zijn voeten werpen.’ Yasmina was trots op zichzelf, dat ze zich niet in liet palmen door hem. ‘Wat ben je eigenlijk kwijt,’vroeg Adam kalm. ‘Dan hou ik het in de gaten, als het toch in mijn zaak ligt.’ ‘Ehh..’brabbelde Yasmina. ‘Mijn mobiel,’antwoordde ze snel. Adam keek haar met een glimlach aan. ‘Ik zal het voor je in de gaten houden.’ Opeens ging Yasmina’s telefoon af. Je kon de beltoon luid uit haar tas horen. Yasmina’s blik verstrakte. ‘Nee!’ging er door haar heen. Ze zag de grote grijns, op Adams gezicht verschijnen. ‘Op dit moment wenste Yasmina vurig, dat ze letterlijk door de grond zakte om zijn blik niet meer hoeven te zien. Ze voelde haar gezicht rood aanlopen. ‘Dat is mijn andere mobiel,’ antwoordde ze kortaf. ‘Oke,’ zei Adam met een nog grotere grijns. Yasmina wierp vlug een blik op haar telefoon. Het was haar moeder. ‘Ik moet gaan,’ zei Yasmina zonder hem aan te kijken. ‘Als je je nummer geeft, dan kan ik je bellen.’ Yasmina keek hem verward aan. ‘Voor als je mobiel terecht is natuurlijk,’zei Adam met nog steeds diezelfde grijns op zijn gezicht. ‘Geef het nummer van het restaurant maar, dan bel ik zelf wel,’ zei Yasmina. Adam gaf haar het nummer en maakte dat ze wegkwam. Later in de trein, pakte ze haar spiegeltje. Ze bekeek haar rode wangen, die op dit moment veel weg hadden van tomaten. Yasmina zakte verder in haar stoel van schaamte. ‘Ik heb mezelf compleet voor gek gezet. Ik deed toch bot tegen hem, dus misschien heeft hij niet door dat ik hem leuk vind. Ach, wie hou ik voor de gek. Hij is heus niet dom. Ik ga nooit meer naar Den Haag, nooit meer!' Yasmina keek uit het raam, naar de bomen die de trein met grote snelheid voorbij reed. Ze begon eindelijk tot rust te komen. Het was 19:00, toen ze thuis aankwam. ‘Waarom neem je je telefoon niet op!’zei haar moeder fel, toen Yasmina zich eenmaal had omgekleed. ‘Ik was net te laat met opnemen mama. Ik kon ook niet terugbellen. Mijn beltegoed is namelijk op, sorry.’ ‘Wat is dat nou voor slap excuus!’reageerde haar moeder fel. Je hebt wel geld om onzin dingen te kopen, maar een beltegoed kaart van 10 euro kun je je niet veroorloven?!’ Yasmina hoorde Nordin’s slaapkamerdeur krakend opengaan. Met grove voetstappen kwam hij op hun af. Yasmina voelde de angst in haar lichaam toenemen, naarmate hij dichterbij kwam. ‘Waar kom je trouwens zo laat vandaan,’zei ze luid. Nordin bleef er roerloos bijstaan en keek Yasmina met een dodelijke blik aan.

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Mooi en lang vervolg ga snel door en echt mooi verhaal meid :d :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Lady85

> Mooi en lang vervolg ga snel door en echt mooi verhaal meid :d


Dank je lieverd, ik probeer gauw een vervolg te schrijven :strik: 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Neem maar je tijd en nog voor iedereen Ramadan Mubarek he  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## undercover-najlae

ey meid leuke verhaal heba lels gelezen je doet het fantasties dus yallah waar blijft de vervolg -x- najlae

----------


## Asma K

oww jouw verhaal heeft me echt gepakt
ik moest echt huilen bij het lezen van jouw verhaal, je doet het echt goed aub ga verder xx asma

----------


## A-tje

Nieuwe Fan !! :ole: 

Prachtig verhaal, ga gauw verder!  :lekpuh:

----------


## faty_24

:maffia:

----------


## A-tje

Go on...!!!!

Ik MOET lezen! hahaha

----------


## maroc_for live

ik heb u verhaal pas volledig gelezen,
je doet het super meid
ik zou heel graag het vervolg willen lezen :Smilie:

----------


## kanwal

echt mooie verhaal.....:d....ben benieuwd naar het volgende....

----------


## Lady85

Lieve lezers, ik heb nu echt geen tijd om te schrijven. Ik heb 't veel te druk met school. Binnenkort is het kerstvakantie, dan krijgen jullie een extra lange vervolg :knipoog: 

Dikke zoen van mij!!!!

----------


## Lady85

*Ik heb toch nog een stukje kunnen schrijven, maar ik beloof niet dat ik gauw verder zal schrijven. Veel leesplezier*

Zenuwachtig ging Yasminas blik van haar moeder naar Nordin. Twee paar ogen waren op haar gefocust. Ze keken haar doordringend aan. Haar moeder kwam met een luide stem uit de hoek. Geef je nog antwoord of niet?! Yasminas mond stond open en keek haar moeder angstig aan. Hhja, ik.. Het leek alsof ze een tekort aan adem kwam en daardoor niks zinnigs uit haar mond kwam. Ze bleef haar moeder met grote angstige ogen aankijken. Nordin deed een stap naar voren en greep Yasmina bij haar gevlochten staart. Yasmina slaakte een gilletje van schrik, waardoor Nordin iets harder trok. Hou je bek kreng! Hij trok haar naar zich toe en keek haar verbitterd in de ogen aan. Je moeder vroeg je wat! Waar was je!? Zei ik niet tegen je, dat je direct naar huis moest gaan?! Ja sorry, jammerde Yasmina, in de hoop dat hij los zou laten. Het was een retorische vraag stomme trut! Geef antwoord op je moeders vraag! Waar ben je heen geweest? Yasmina voelde de druk die werd uitgeoefend op haar nek, door het trekken aan haar staart. Haar hoofd schreeuwde om verlossing, het leek alsof de haarzakjes zich los leken te maken van haar hoofd. Ik was gaan solliciteren, jammerde ze en onderdrukte haar tranen. Je liegt vuile trut! Wou je zeggen dat je de hele dag aan het solliciteren bent? De winkels zijn een uur geleden gesloten! Misschien is ze naar haar vriend geweest, zei haar moeder tussendoor en keek haar zoon trots aan. Is dat het slet, ben je naar je vriendje geweest, zei hij vol minachting. Nee! jammerde Yasmina, toen Nordin harder aan haar staart trok. Lieg niet tegen me! Alsjeblieft, snikte Yasmina en een traan gleed langs haar wang. Doe me geen pijn. Noem je dit pijn? Ha! Laat me niet lachen! Je weet half niet wat pijn is, maar daar zul je gauw genoeg achterkomen. Nordin draaide zich om naar zijn moeder. Mama, zei Nordin met een ijzige stem. Laat zien wat haar plaats is, want ze is van haar pad af gaan wijken! Ze is niet beter, dan die sletten buiten. Yasmina zag het vuur in Nordins ogen. De spanning in Yasminas lichaam nam toe. Ze kreeg spontaan krampen in haar buik. Krampen, die ze vroeger ook had op dit soort momenten. Yasmina keek haar moeder smekend aan, in de hoop dat ze genade kreeg. In plaat daarvan, keek haar moeder haar aan met een zeer angstaanjagende blik. De blik die ze vroeger ook had. Nee, niet weer,dacht Yasmina. De krampen in haar buiken werden erger. Tot Yasminas spijt, werd haar nachtmerrie verwezenlijkt. Je hebt gelijk mijn zoon, zei haar moeder kil en richtte zich tot Yasmina. Ze pakte haar riem en sloeg er op los, op Yasminas tere en dun aangeklede lichaam. Nordin liet haar los, en duwde haar met een smak op de grond. Yasmina, kroop gauw in een hoekje en keek angstig toe, hoe haar moeder op haar afkwam. Met volle vaart kwam de riem weer op Yasmina af en kletste tegen haar lichaam aan. Yasmina snakte naar adem. Ze probeerde haar lichaam met haar armen te beschermen, maar tevergeefs. De slagen kwamen nu voluit op haar rug. Nordin moedigde zijn moeder aan en schopte Yasmina tegen haar benen. Yasmina kreunde en snikte van de pijn. Allerlei gedachtes gingen door haar hoofd. Ik wil dood, ik wil niet meer leven. Ik wil niet meer leven! Ik haat mijn leven en ik haat mezelf. De slagen en schoppen stopten. Ze opende voorzichtig haar rode, betraande ogen en keek voorzichtig tussen haar vingers door. Haar moeder keek haar met een hatelijke blik aan. Dit is je verdiende loon trut. Wees blij dat je geen echte klappen hebt gehad, want dit was nog niks, zei Nordin schuw. Yasmina schuilde vlug weer met haar hoofd in haar armen. Ze hoorde hun klagend voortbewegen. Yasmina spitste haar oren goed open en luisterde gespannen, of de kust veilig was. Ze hoorde hun neerploffen op de bank en gezellig over andere onderwerpen praten, alsof er niks gebeurt was. Alsof Yasmina een ander vlieg was, die ze moesten verdelgen. Kreunend stond Yasmina op en zocht steun aan de muur. Het leek een eeuwigheid, voor Yasmina eindelijk in haar kamer was gearriveerd. Voorzichtig veegde ze haar tranen weg, met haar trillende vingers en ging op haar bed liggen, wat met moeite lukte. Overal deed het pijn. Bij elke beweging leek de pijn zich te versterken. De slagen brandden op haar lichaam. Gek genoeg kon ze niet meer huilen. Ze was op. Ze staarde in het niets voor zich uit en viel niet lang daarna, als een blok in slaap.
De volgende morgen werd Yasmina gewekt door een kraai, die maar bleef door kraaien. Het had geen zin meer om terug te slapen. In n ruk sloeg Yasmina de deken van zich af en stond op. Aiaa, jammerde ze. Ze was even vergeten wat er gisteren gebeurd was. Yasmina klampte zicht vast aan haar kast en krabbelde overeind. Met moeite ontdeed ze zich van haar kleding, die ze gisteren aanhad. Vol walging bekeek ze zichzelf in de spiegel. Blauwe striemen waren over haar hele lichaam te zien. De plekken waar Nordin had geschopt, waren nog rood, maar je kon de blauwe plekken duidelijk zien. Het was zelfs een beetje geschaafd, doordat hij zijn schoenen aanhad. Yasmina kon zichzelf niet meer aan zien en wende haar blik van haar spiegelbeeld af. Verdrietig wankelde ze terug naar haar bed en plofte voorzichtig neer. Ze raapte haar kleren bijeen en kleedde zich weer aan. Ze had de kracht er niet voor, om andere kleding uit te zoeken.

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Neem maar je tijd, school gaat voor natuurlijk. Het was een kort maar pracht vervolgje :d

----------


## alucard

waarom moet de vrouw altyd het slachtoffer zijn...?

met andermans gevoelens spelen..., daar zijn vrouwen toch echt wel de beste in hoor..

maar wel erg goed geschreven, daar niet van :grote grijns:

----------


## Lady85

> Neem maar je tijd, school gaat voor natuurlijk. Het was een kort maar pracht vervolgje :d


Dank je lieverd :Smilie:  Ben blij dat je mijn verhaal blijft lezen :knipoog: 




> waarom moet de vrouw altyd het slachtoffer zijn...?
> 
> met andermans gevoelens spelen..., daar zijn vrouwen toch echt wel de beste in hoor..
> 
> maar wel erg goed geschreven, daar niet van


Tja, om eerlijk te zijn, zie ik vaker vrouwelijke slachtoffers dan een mannelijke :knipoog:  Wie weet als ik ooit weer een verhaal ga schrijven, doe ik het wel over een mannelijke slachtoffer :Smilie:  Maar leuk dat je mijn verhaal leuk vind!

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Kan moeilijk je verhaal niet lezen het is gewoon te mooi  :Smilie:

----------


## Lotusbloem

Ik wacht al zo lang op een vervolg, schrijf verder :regie: 
zo een spanend :hihi:  verhaal

----------


## Mama_to_be

Mooi verhaal!

----------


## settoutia

schrijf verder meid. echt is een super verhaal ik heb er de heledag voor genomen. 
prachtig gewoon.

gr.

----------


## Lady85

_Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties! Ik zal spoedig een vervolg plaatsen._

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina pakte haar haarborstel op, die ze op de vensterbank had laten liggen. Ze staarde met een glazige blik voor haar uit en ging met de borstel door haren. Ze zonk diep in haar gedachten. Mijn leven is een groot fiasco. Mijn bloed eigen familie heeft een hekel aan me. Moet mijn verdere toekomst er zo uitzien? Wat heeft het leven dan voor zin. Yasmina trok een sip gezicht. Ik ben al 20 jaar. Yasmina schudde teleurstellend met haar hoofd. Mijn leven zal nooit veranderen. Treurig dacht ze terug aan de liefdevolle momenten met Rana en Aziz. De tijd dat ze gelukkig was, ondanks de haat van haar familie. 
Yasmina legde zuchtend haar borstel neer en bekeek zichzelf in de spiegel. Het eerste wat haar opviel, waren de blauwe striemen over haar lichaam, die tot haar nek reikte. Ze waggelde terug naar haar kledingskast en viste er een sjaal uit. Voorzichtig deed ze de sjaal om, om haar blauwe striemen te verbergen. Ze trok een zelfvoldane glimlach, maar die verdween al snel, doordat ze terugdacht aan het verleden. Rana, ik mis je vreselijk veel. Ik mis je lieve troostende woorden en je wijsheid. Rana sloeg haar ogen neer. Ze wist dat het geen zin had, om in het verleden te blijven haken. Ze snakte zo erg naar Ranas lieve knuffels en dat ze haar toefluisterde dat alles goed zou komen. Maar Rana was er niet meer. Yasmina voelde zich helemaal alleen op deze wereld. Yasmina stond op en verliet zachtjes haar slaapkamer. Ze sloop met pijnscheuten over haar lichaam, naar buiten. Ze wist als Nordin of haar moeder wakker werd, dat ze het kon vergeten om de deur uit te gaan. Yasmina stond even stil en genoot van het zacht briesje wind op haar gezicht. Yasminas vader kwam om de hoek vandaan lopen. Waar ga je heen, vroeg hij en keek haar beschuldigend aan. Ik ga werk zoeken papa, anders kan ik mijn zorgverzekering niet betalen.
Hij schonk haar een goedkeurend knikje. Hmga maar, maar maak het niet te laat. Is goed papa. Gauw zette Yasmina haar pas voort naar de tram. Ze wist niet waar ze heen moest, zolang ze maar niet thuis was. Thuis, wat niet als thuis voelde. Ze had ook totaal geen zin, om op dit moment werk te gaan zoeken.
De tram verminderde vaart en stopte. Yasmina stapte uit en liep door de verlaten straten. Opeens voelde ze een hand op haar schouder rusten.
Yasmina deinsde geschrokken naar voren en draaide zich om. Haar blik kruiste die van Ferdie, die haar met een geniepig lachje aankeek. Niet schrikken schoonheid. Ik zou bijna denken, dat je een slecht geweten hebt. Yasmina keek angstig om zich heen. Niemand te bekennen. Ze keek of er leven te bekennen was binnenin de rijtjeshuizen. De bewoners zijn vast aan het werk,bedacht Yasmina zich. Ze was helemaal alleen met Ferdi. Dat idee bezorgde haar kippenvel. Wat wil je, zei Yasmina zo koeltjes mogelijk. Ze wilde absoluut niet aan Ferdi laten blijken, dat ze bang was, want hij zou er zeker misbruik van maken. Ferdi zette een stap naar voren en keek haar aan. Jou,zei hij met een hese stem. Weet je wat zo ironisch is? Je broer Nordin weigerde je aan mij te geven, maar hij heeft geen keus meer. Je bent al van mij,zei Ferdi en ontblootte zijn tanden, bij een gruwelijke glimlach. Yasmina keek hem onthutst aan. Ik weet niet waar je het over heb, maar Nordin kan me niet weggeven. Ik ben niemands bezit. Haar angst maakte plaats voor ergernis. Denk je soms dat ik n of ander koe ben die je kunt kopen. Vrouwen zijn gelijkwaardig aan mannen,zei Yasmina met een stem vol walging. Ik heb een hekel aan mannen zoals jij en Nordin! Neerbuigend tegenover vrouwen doen, alsof ze handelswaar zijn. Ferdi sperde zijn ogen wagenwijd open. Yasmina toch,zei hij kalm. Ik had geen idee dat je zo vurig kon zijn. Dat bevalt me wel. Hij stapte op Yasmina af. De angst keerde weer terug. Ferdi duwde haar tegen de muur aan. Hij drukte zijn lichaam stevig tegen die van haar aan. Zijn handen reikte naar haar borsten en kneep er woest in. Yasmina verstijfde van schrik en wist niet wat haar overkwam. Met zijn andere hand ging Ferdi in Yasminas broek en kneep in haar bil. Yasmina zei hij met een hitsige stem en drukte zijn lippen hard tegen die van haar aan. Ferdi gleed met zijn tong naar binnen, terwijl Yasmina tegensputterde. Hij likte en zoog aan haar lippen. De geur van wiet en knoflook, drong diep tot haar door. Het voelde alsof ze elke moment kon overgeven. Yasmina voelde de blauwe striemen gloeien van pijn, op de plekken, waar hij met zijn handen wreef. Ze begon te kreunen van pijn. Hou alsjeblieft op,jammerde ze. Yasmina gebruikte al haar kracht om Ferdi van zich af te duwen, maar tevergeefs. Heerlijk hoe je tegenstribbelt. Zo wil ik je nog meer Yasmina. Je bent precies wat ik nodig heb.' Ferdi liet zich los van haar en nam haar kin, tussen zijn vingers, van zijn rechterhand beet. Hij drukte hard in haar wangen, zodat hij haar lippen bijeen kneep. Yasmina, je hebt zulke heerlijke vlezige lippen. Je ruikt zo lekker schat, ik wil je gewoon opeten! Niet letterlijk natuurlijk, zei Ferdi terwijl hij haar met een hitsige blik aankeek. Yasmina keek hem aan, alsof de duivel voor haar stond. Haar knien knikten van angst. De smaak van wiet en knoflook, smaakte zurig in haar mond. Ze had constant kotsneigingen, maar het kwam maar niet naar buiten.
Er klonk geblaf. Yasmina keek met een snelle blik naar links. Het was een oud vrouwtje, die aan de wandel was met haar poedel. Ferdi keek haar gespannen aan. We worden helaas gestoord. We zullen elkaar weer spoedig zien schat. Hij streek met zijn tong over zijn bovenste lip. Het gevoel van walging, werd bij Yasmina steeds sterker. Ferdi draaide zich om en liep met een versnelde pas weg.
Yasmina liet zich snikkend, tegen de muur aan zakken. De tranen stroomde met overvloed. Waarom!schreeuwde ze. Waar heb ik dit aan verdiend! Is het dan niet genoeg geweest! Het oude vrouwtje keek Yasmina geschrokken aan. Gaat het mn kind, zei het oude vrouwtje met een zachtaardig , ongeruste stem. Yasmina keek haar met betraande ogen aan en besefte dat ze dit keer het niet in haar hoofd, maar in het echt had uitgeschreeuwd. J-ja, snikte ze. Laat me maar even. Het oude vrouwtje keek haar vol mededogen aan en liep weg. Yasmina veegde haar tranen weg en krabbelde langzaam op. Ze liep gauw naar de tramhalte. Het enige waar ze aan kon denken, was om zo snel mogelijk te gaan douchen. Ze wilde deze vuiligheid gauw van zich afwassen. 
Yasmina! Yasminas hart maakte een sprongetje, bij het horen van zijn stem. Ze keek naar hem om, in zijn onweerstaanbare donkere ogen.

----------


## Lady85

Adam kwam naar haar toe gerend. Wat toevallig dat ik je hier tegenkom. Ik was net onderweg naar een vriend. Yasmina knikte glimlachend en wenste vurig dat de tram kwam. Het spijt me Adam, maar ik heb op dit moment een hekel aan alle mannen, zei Yasmina in haar gedachten. Adam keek haar doordringend aan. Heb je gehuild, vroeg hij bezorgd.
Hoe kom je daarbij,zei Yasmina geschrokken en keek snel de andere kant op. Ik heb last van mijn allergie, daar krijg ik tranende ogen van,loog ze snel. Adam keek haar met een glimlach aan. Oh ok, sorry dat ik bezorgd ben, zei hij spottend. Eindelijk,dacht Yasmina. Daar is de tram. Het begon hard te waaien. Na u mevrouw,zei Adam met een buiging. Nee, ga jij maar eerst, zei Yasmina. Wat is hij nu weer van plan, dacht Yasmina. Ik zal mooi niet trappen, in je charmante trucjes. Ze keek hem doordringend aan en dwong hem met haar blik, om eerst in te stappen. Adam keek haar beduusd aan en durfde haar niet tegen te spreken. Hij nam achterin plaats, waar niemand zat. Yasmina ging uit beleefdheid naast hem zitten. Hij had haar immers niets aangedaan. Mama kijk, ik ben een trein! Tuut-tuut! Het meisje kwam aangehold hun kant op. Jij bent een mooie mevrouw!zei het drukke meisje tegen Yasmina. Ik wil later net als jou worden! Yasmina kon een glimlach niet onderdrukken en keek het meisje in haar prachtige, diepblauwe ogen aan. Het meisje greep naar Yasminas sjaal, die van haar nek afgleed. Die wil ik hebben, zei het meisje luid. Ok, zei Yasmina vriendelijk. Je mag hem hebben. Jeeeej, ik mag het hebben! Het meisje holde terug naar haar moeder, die druk aan het telefoneren was. Ze leek amper aandacht te hebben voor haar dochter. Yasmina zag vanuit haar ooghoek, Adams blik op haar nek rusten. O nee!Schreeuwde ze in zichzelf.
Mijn blauwe plekken, wat ben ik toch een oen! Geschrokken hield ze de kraag van haar jas, met haar handen omhoog. Ze keek Adam met moeite aan. Hij keek haar aan met een blik vol meelij. Yasmina kon daar slecht tegen en onderdrukte met moeite haar tranen. Yasmina, wie heeft jou dat aangedaan?zei Adam kalm. Het is niks, lachte Yasmina. Ik ben soms zo stuntelig dat ik zelfs van de trap val. Yasmina durfde hem niet aan te kijken. Het is mijn eigen stomme fout. Adam zette voorzichtig zijn handen op die van Yasmina. Zijn aanraking zorgde voor een warme gevoel, dat door haar lichaam trok. Hij duwde zachtjes haar handen weg en keek naar haar nek. Yasmina, die blauwe plekken lopen door naar je rug,zei hij bezorgd. Het kan onmogelijk van een val zijn. Iemand heeft je mishandeld. Yasmina zag de pijn in Adams ogen. Zou hij echt bezorgd om me zijn. Yasmina liet een traan ontsnappen. Adam streek met zijn wijsvinger, haar traan weg. Yasmina, ik respecteer het, als je me niks erover wilt vertellen en ik zal er ook niet meer over doorvragen. Ik hoop dat je me op een dag vertrouwt en dat je het me vertelt. Als ik erachter kom, wie dat heeft gedaan, laat ik niks van hem heel. Yasmina keek hem vol genegenheid aan. Haar ogen begonnen zich weer te vullen met tranen. Hou op met huilen, jij zielig wijf, zei Yasmina streng tegen zichzelf in haar gedachten. Iemand hoeft even lief tegen je te doen en je begint al te janken. Plotseling omhelsde Adam haar stevig. Yasmina was onthutst door deze onverwachte omhelzing. Ze voelde zich in de war, en wilde zich losrukken, uit zijn omhelzing. Het voelde zo fijn dat ze het toch toeliet. Hij had zijn armen zo stevig om haar heen, alsof hij haar wilde beschermen, tegen de boze wereld. Ze snoof zijn geur op, die naar heerlijke bloesem rook. Zijn warmte, voelde zo fijn en veilig aan. Het leek alsof ze licht in haar hoofd werd en niet meer helder kon nadenken. De tintelingen in haar onderbuik werden heviger.Ja, ik ben duidelijk verliefd aan het worden, dacht Yasmina. Ze hoopte dat hij haar nooit meer los zou laten. Het voelde alsof hij al haar zorgen wegnam. Alsof de last op haar schouders, niet langer op haar rustte. Langzaam liet hij zich los van haar en keek haar liefdevol aan. Hij streek met zijn hand over haar rode wangen. Ik moet zo uitstappen,fluisterde Yasmina. Zal ik met je meelopen? Nee, antwoordde Yasmina met een glimlach. Als mijn broer me met jou samen ziet, komt hij op je af,grapte ze. Adam keek haar onafgewend aan. Yasmina, schrik alsjeblieft niet als ik je dit vertel. Yasmina keek hem doordringend aan en was bang dat hij iets kwetsend zou zeggen. Zie je wel, dacht ze. Ik laat weer gevoelens toe, voor iemand, die niet hetzelfde voelt. Ze trok een teleurstellend gezicht. Ik zal niet schrikken, zei ze en toverde met moeite een glimlach. Yasmina, je moet weten dat ik je nooit pijn zal doen. Een man die een vrouw slaat, is geen echte man, maar een lafaard. Yasmina glimlachte knikkend. Adam schraapte zenuwachtig zijn keel.

----------


## Lady85

Ik ben nooit iemand zoals jij tegengekomen. Ik voel me een compleet ander mens, als jij in mijn buurt bent. Het leek alsof ik mijn hele leven heb geslapen en dat ik wakker ben geworden, sinds jij in mijn leven bent gekomen.Yasmina keek hem vol ongeloof aan, alsof iemand haar vertelde dat ze eigenlijk van een andere planeet kwam. Adam schonk haar een glimlach en vervolgde zijn verhaal. Sinds ik jou ben tegengekomen, ben ik in liefde op het eerste gezicht gaan geloven. Adam hield Yasminas hand beet. Hij keek haar met een ernstige blik aan. De hele wereld om mij heen vervaagd, als jij bij me bent. Ik weet niet wat jou zo bijzonder maakt, maar ik hoop dat ik de rest van mijn leven met jou zal doorbrengen, om daar achter te komen. Ik prijs mezelf gelukkig, als jij deze reis in dit leven, ook met mij wilt meemaken. Je hebt het vast van vele jongens gehoord, zei Adam verlegen, maar ik zal nooit met je gevoelens spelen. Jij bent de eerste die zoiets tegen me zegt,zei Yasmina met een emotionele, zachte stem. Nou, als anderen niet inzien hoe bijzonder je bent, zijn ze blind. Yasmina staarde hem nog steeds vol ongeloof aan. Ik ben aan het dromen. Het kan niet anders. Ik lig nu vast in bed en droom nu, over mijn gevoelens voor hem, die ik onderdrukte. Yasmina kneep met haar andere hand zachtjes in haar dij. Ze onderdrukte een gilletje. Ok, ik droom niet, dacht ze blij. Plotseling kwam dat andere stemmetje weer in haar hoofd opdoemen. Yasmina, je trapt er weer in. Je trapt in iemands sluwe val, omdat je stom en naef bent. Yasmina negeerde die stem en keek Adam diep in zijn ongelofelijke mooie, donkere ogen aan. Adam friemelde zenuwachtig aan zijn oor. Hij schraapte zijn keel en zocht zenuwachtig naar woorden. Ik weet niet waarom ik dit allemaal zeg, normaal ben ik nooit zo open. Het komt door jou, je doet iets met me,glimlachte Adam. Ik wil je gewoon niet laten gaan, zonder dat je weet, hoe ik over je denk. Adam wendde zijn blik van haar af en staarde omlaag. Yasmina wist niet wat ze moest zeggen. Ze stond mond vol tanden. Het leek net een sprookje dat uitkwam. Ze durfde er zelfs niet van te dromen, dat Adam haar als zijn ware zag. Yasmina reikte haar hand naar zijn kin en draaide zijn gezicht naar zich toe. Ze keek hem in zijn donkerbruine ogen aan. Wat je net tegen me zei, is het liefste wat iemand me ooit heeft gezegd. Yasmina keek hem emotioneel aan en Adam beantwoordde het, met een blik vol genegenheid. Yasmina? Ja, antwoordde Yasmina verwachtingsvol. 
Is het nu een goed moment, om je nummer te vragen. Hij keek haar met een brede glimlach aan. Yasmina bezweek zowat, bij het zien, van zijn sexy glimlach. Yasmina lachte zenuwachtig en gaf hem haar nummer. Ik moet bij de volgende halte uitstappen, zei Yasmina haast fluisterend. 
De tram stopte en passagiers stapten uit. Adam boog zich naar haar toe en gaf haar een kus, op haar wang. Yasmina bloosde en keek hem verlegen aan. Adam keek haar met een blik aan, alsof hij haar nu al miste. Yasmina stapte uit. Yasmina,riep Adam. Yasmina bleef bij de deuropening staan en keek Adam aan. Laat me niet in de steek, want je hebt iets wat van mij is. Wat dan?vroeg Yasmina. Mijn hart, zei Adam, terwijl hij haar doordringend aankeek. De deuren van de tram, gingen met een piepend geluid dicht. De tram begon weer langzaam vaart te maken. Adam keek Yasmina onafgewend aan, met een glimlach. Yasmina keek hem na, tot hij uit zicht verdween. Haar hart vulde zich met geluk. Het leek alsof ze op wolken zweef. Ze was zelfs het voorval met Ferdi voor even vergeten. Ze raakte haar wang aan, waar Adam haar kuste. Zou het dan echt zo zijn, dacht Yasmina dromerig. Zal ik dan toch echte liefde meemaken, waar ik al zo lang van gedroomd heb? Terwijl ze doorliep, fantaseerde ze over Adam en haar. Hoe ze samen op de bruidsstoel zitten en haar ouders, die haar vertelden, hoe trots ze op haar zijn. Ze wist dat haar ouders, haar graag het huwelijksboot in wilde zien stappen. Al haar nichten waren immers al op een jonge leeftijd getrouwd, zoals het hoorde. Tenminste, zo dachten haar ouders en haar meeste familie erover. Als je over de 20 bent, wil geen enkele man je meer, want dan ben je te oud. Yasmina moest lachen, bij die bekrompen gedachte. Yasmina heeft hun vaak proberen te overtuigen, dat je uit liefde hoort te trouwen. Je hart moet sneller kunnen slaan, als je die persoon voor je ziet staan. Je moet op dezelfde lijn zitten en samen kunnen lachen. Je moet elkaars beste vriend zijn. Die persoon moet als het ware, je adem kunnen ontnemen. Je voelt je compleet en gelukkig en kan niet wachten tot je die persoon weer ziet. Haar ouders lachten haar uit. Ze vonden het maar gezwets, dat gebazel over liefde. Ze gaf het toen maar op. Ze wist dat ze het nooit zouden begrijpen, omdat het bij hun anders aan toe ging.

----------


## Lady85

Yasmina stopte bij de voordeur en sloop naar binnen. Haar moeder was weer eens aan het telefoneren. Ze hoorde haar weer over eten praten. Yasmina liep gauw door naar haar kamer en pakte schone huiskleren en een badlaken. Ze liep gauw de badkamer binnen. Het eerste wat ze deed, was haar tanden poetsen, totdat de zure smaak van Ferdi, uit haar mond verdween.
Daarna zette ze de douche aan en stapte eronder. Terwijl ze genoot van de warme stralen van de douche, zonk ze terug in gedachten. Ze dacht terug aan het moment, dat haar neef Mohammed om haar hand kwam vragen. Ze was net 18 en kende hem niet eens. 
‘Je bent een vrouw en hebt een man nodig!’zei haar moeder streng toen ze weigerde naar de huiskamer te komen. Je moet blij zijn dat hij interesse in je toont. Er zijn zat andere vrouwen, die hem maar al te graag willen. Hij heeft een huis, auto en een baan. Wat wil je nog meer!
Hij is familie, dus kom je ook niet voor verassingen te staan, ga nu naar de huiskamer! Met tegenzin liep Yasmina de huiskamer in. Ze moest gedwongen tegenover hem zitten, zodat hij haar kon bekijken. Ze maakte gebruik van de gelegenheid, door hem ook eens goed te bekijken. Ze wist dat hij 27 jaar oud was en werkte als automonteur. Hij had bruine ogen, dikke borstelige wenkbrauwen en gele tanden van het roken. Hij was iets mollig. Zijn buikje was goed zichtbaar, in dat strakke gele poloshirt. Hij was ook nog eens bijna kaal. Ze voelde de ogen van haar familie, zowat op haar huid branden. Yasmina had een paar keer een poging gewaagd, om een gesprek met hem aan te knopen, omdat haar moeder haar vernietigende blikken toewierp. De gesprekken gingen nergens over en het viel steeds stil. Er was totaal geen klik. Rana lachte zich een deuk, toen Yasmina het haar de volgende dag vertelde. 
Ze plaagde Yasmina de hele dag ermee. Maar dat was minder erg dan het gezeur van haar ouders. Haar ouders bleven haar maandenlang, op haar zogenaamde fout wijzen, dat ze niet met Mohammed wilde trouwen. 
Yasmina draaide de kraan dicht en droogde zich, met haar badlaken. Plotseling dacht ze terug aan Ferdi. ‘Heeft Nordin me echt aan hem belooft. Dat kan toch niet, daar is hij te trots voor.’ Ze pijnigde haar hersenen, door diep na te denken, over wat Ferdi van plan was en wat Nordin daarmee te maken heeft. Yasmina trok haar huiskleren aan en liep naar haar slaapkamer. Ze merkte op dat haar blauwe striemen, haast geen pijn meer deden. ‘Misschien heeft Adam wel een helende werking op me,’ grinnikte ze. Ze dacht terug aan het moment in de tram. Zwijmelend, liet ze zich zakken op haar bed. Op dat moment ging haar mobiel af. Ze had een sms ontvangen. Haar hart begon sneller te slaan. ‘Zou het van Adam zijn?’ Ze opende de sms.
_Hey schoonheid,
ik wilde je laten weten dat
ik aan je denk, en dat je er
niet alleen voor staat. Als je me
nodig hebt, zal ik er meteen voor
je zijn. Dus aarzel niet om mijn
hulp te vragen.
Heel veel liefs, Adam
_
Er vormde zich een brede glimlach op Yasmina’s gezicht, bij het lezen van zijn sms. Ze las de sms wel 6 keer opnieuw. ‘Wat zal ik terug sms’en?’ Yasmina begon paniekerig te worden. ‘Stel dat ik iets doms zeg, waar ik spijt van ga krijgen. Was Rana maar hier, zij zou wel weten wat ik moest terugsturen.’ Zenuwachtig drukte ze op beantwoorden en begon haar bericht te typen. 


_Lieve Adam,
Ik vind het heel lief van je
en waardeer het zeer! Dank
je, dat je er voor me bent.
Heel veel liefs, Yasmina_

Yasmina liet haar duim rusten, op de knopje voor verzenden. Ze aarzelde even en drukte de knopje in.

_Bericht verzonden_

----------


## Lady85

Zenuwachtig staarde ze naar haar mobiel. ‘Waar ben ik mee bezig? Ik loop als bezetene naar mijn mobiel te kijken, alsof er elke moment goud uit kan komen. Wie zegt dat hij niet zoals Aziz is.’ Yasmina liet sip haar hoofd op haar handen rusten. ‘Het is gewoon te mooi, om waar te zijn. Adam is perfect. Hij kan alle vrouwen krijgen, die hij maar wil. Waarom zou hij uitgerekend mij kiezen? Zo bijzonder ben ik niet. Misschien, omdat ik een dom naef gansje ben en straal ik dat ook uit. Hij heeft vast een hele lijst meiden in zijn mobiel, tegen wie hij precies hetzelfde zegt. Ach, wat ben ik toch stom. Hoe kan ik mezelf weer verliefd laten worden? Ik zit gewoon vast in een vicieuze cirkel.’ Yasmina zuchtte diep. Weer ging Yasmina’s mobiel af. Het was een sms van Adam.

_Daar ben ik blij om! Mijn
vriend en ik zitten nu in de bios,
dus ik moet mijn mobiel uitzetten.
Ik prijs mezelf gelukkig, dat je me 
een kans geeft. Bedankt dat je
vertrouwen in me hebt!
Tot gauw schoonheid!!
_

Yasmina voelde zich schuldig. ‘Hij denkt dat ik hem vertrouw. Ik moet gewoon niet zo achterdochtig doen.’ Yasmina stribbelde met tegenstrijdige gevoelens. Haar hart schreeuwt om Adam en wil hem graag vertellen, wat ze voor hem voelt. Haar verstand daarentegen, geven allerlei waarschuwsignalen af, dat ze uit de buurt van Adam moet blijven. Alle mannen die haar zulke gevoelens bezorgen, moeten uit haar buurt blijven, want ze durfde haar hart niet meer bloot te stellen. Ze wilde het liefst een barrire om haar heen bouwen, zodat niemand meer, haar pijn kon doen. ‘Adam is Aziz niet. Aziz is een klootzak, die me steeds het bed in probeerde te krijgen. Adam heeft me tot nu toe met respect behandeld. Zolang hij me het bed niet in probeert te krijgen, doe ik geen afstand van hem.' Er vormde zich weer een zelfvoldane glimlach, op Yasmina’s gezicht.
Yasmina stopte haar mobiel terug in haar tas en liep haar kamer uit. Ze liep naar de keuken en maakte een boterham klaar voor zichzelf. Twee sneetjes brood, met boter en bolognese chips ertussen. Af en toe was dat heerlijk. De boterham verdween al snel in een paar happen weg. Ze schonk een glas met cola en pakte het op.
‘Hmm, heerlijk!’ Met een volle mond, draaide ze zich om en botste tegen Nordin aan. Hij keek haar vuil aan. Yasmina slikte met moeite de laatste hap weg en keek hem afwachtend aan.

----------


## N_E

In je eerste reactie zeg je'' Ik duwde Nordin van mij af''. Je bedoelt Aziz.
Nordin is haar broer.

----------


## Daimond_Girl

Het was een pracht van een vervolg, wacht op een nieuw.  :tong uitsteken: 

Xx.

----------


## Mama_to_be

Hey meid
Ga gauw verder, het is een mooi verhaal. Keep up the good work.  :slaap:

----------


## Lady85

> In je eerste reactie zeg je'' Ik duwde Nordin van mij af''. Je bedoelt Aziz.
> Nordin is haar broer.


Dank je, ik heb het veranderd.

----------


## N_E

> Dank je, ik heb het veranderd.


Oke.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## Naniita

> Dank je, ik heb het veranderd.



SCHRIJF JE NIEMEER VERDER?  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:

----------


## Lady85

> SCHRIJF JE NIEMEER VERDER?


Jawel :Smilie: 
Heb het nu alleen stervensdruk met school.
Leuk dat je interesse in mijn verhaal toont :Smilie: 
Tot gauw lieve lezers!

----------


## Cornflakes

Up! :grote grijns:

----------


## sgatke

_jeetje echt een mooi verhaal, maar is alweer een tijd geleden je laatste reactie
wanneer ga je verder??

groetjes_

----------


## sgatke

_upupupupupppp_

----------


## sgatke

_upp_

----------


## sgatke

_pfff als je aan een verhaal begint, maak 't dan ook af!!_

----------


## beertjelief

> _pfff als je aan een verhaal begint, maak 't dan ook af!!_


Ze maakt het ook af, je leest toch dat ze het nu druk heeft, geduld is een schone zaak :knipoog:

----------


## sgatke

> Ze maakt het ook af, je leest toch dat ze het nu druk heeft, geduld is een schone zaak


_je hebt gelijk sorry, maar 't is een mooie verhaal ben benieuwd na de rest 
grt_

----------


## sgatke

_upppppppppppppppppppppppppppp_

----------


## Lady85

Speciaal voor mijn ongeduldige lezeres :grote grijns:  Maar daarna moet je wel wachten hoor, want ben aan het einde van mijn opleiding gekomen. Moet nog van alles doen :knipoog: 


Nordin zwaaide met zijn arm naar haar hoofd, maar ze ontweek de klap net door te bukken. 
Hij leek er zich alleen maar nog meer door te irriteren. Hij greep met zijn hand naar haar keel en keek haar schuw aan. Heb je stront in je ogen vuile sekreet,zei Nordin met een sissende toon. Wat heb je buiten uitgespookt? Heb je je lesje niet geleerd? Misschien moet ik maar ergere maatregelen nemen, zodat je wel luistert, zei Nordin met een valse grijns op zijn gezicht. Ongedierte moet je eenmaal hard aanpakken. Yasmina zette grote ogen op en keek hem aan. Waarom moet jij mijn dag weer verpesten, dacht ze. O Nordin, ik snap niet hoe het mogelijk is, dat wij hetzelfde bloed delen. Ik zou haast denken dat ik geadopteerd ben, want ik heb geen koelbloedige hart zoals jullie. Ze dacht aan Adam. Een glimlach verscheen op haar gezicht. Maar ik laat mijn dag niet verpesten door jou Nordin,dacht Yasmina, terwijl ze hem doordringend aankeek. Wat je ook van plan bent, ik laat mijn dag niet verpesten, hield Yasmina vol.
Wat loop je zo stom te grijnzen,zei Nordin fel. Denk je dat ik een grap maak?! Zie ik er soms uit als een clown?! Ik geef je wel iets om te lachen, stomme heks! Nordin trok Yasmina hard mee, aan haar arm. Yasmina liet uit schrik haar glas cola vallen. De glas smakte op de grond en glasscherven sprongen alle kanten op.
Wat spoken jullie uit in de keuken! riep hun moeder vanuit de huiskamer.
Nordin liet haar los en keek haar doordringend aan. Er is niks aan de hand mama, zei Nordin, terwijl hij Yasmina onafgewend aankeek.
Ruim dat op loeder, siste hij tegen haar. Hij duwde Yasmina op de grond en voor ze het wist landde ze op haar handen recht in de glasscherven. De scherven sneden zich een weg door haar huid. Yasmina onderdrukte haar tranen van pijn. Ze wilde het uitschreeuwen, maar haar angst voor Nordin deed haar zwijgen. Tranen vloeide langzaam langs haar wangen, en snikte zachtjes, toen ze naar haar bebloede handen keek. Ze haalde een stuk glasscherf uit haar handpalm, die onmiddellijk overstroomde met bloed. Ze hield haar hoofd schuinomhoog en keek Nordin verdrietig aan, die er met volle teug van leek te genieten. Hij keek haar met een valse lach aan.
Hier heb je nog een stukje, zei Nordin, terwijl hij lachend een stukje glasscherf haar kant opschopte. Hij keek haar aan en liep met een zelfvoldane lach weg.
Yasmina probeerde niet aan de pijn te denken. Ze wilde Nordin zo graag met gelijke munt betalen, maar dat was een onmogelijke taak. Denk aan Adam,dacht ze. Hij is je verlossing uit deze gruwelijke nachtmerrie. Ik ben zo blij dat ik je heb leren kennen Adam. Je bent mijn enige lichtpuntje op dit moment. Dit keer stroomde er tranen van blijdschap. Yasmina stond langzaam op en pakte de stoffer en blik om de scherven op te vegen. Daarna kwam de moeilijkste klus. Met een pincet haalde ze de kleine restjes splinters uit haar handpalmen. Yasmina beet op haar onderste lip. Ze slaakte bijna een gil van pijn en wilde haar hand voor haar mond doen, maar bedacht zich net op tijd dat het vol met glassplinters zat en hevig bloedde. 
Nadat ze eindelijk alle glassplinters wist te verwijderen hield ze haar handen onder de kraan, maar het bloedde wilde niet stoppen. Ze wikkelde haar handen in verband en liep sipjes naar haar kamer. Ze liet zich neerploffen op haar bed. Ze keek naar haar handen, en zuchtte diep.
Opeens hoorde Yasmina haar mobiel afgaan. Opgewonden zocht ze wild in haar tas naar haar mobiel. De pijn aan haar handen hielden haar niet tegen, want ze wilde dolgraag een sms van Adam lezen om zich beter te voelen.

----------


## sgatke

_lief van je! mooi vervolg 
succes met de afronding van je opleiding , en hoop dat je snel doorgaat en lange vervolgjes plaatst
kuskus_

----------


## amazigh-elyas

hey lady85 ik heb je verhaal gelezen echt een pracht verhaal.
Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat! :knipoog:

----------


## sgatke

_uppuppp_

----------


## Mistyrieuze

_Ga door, heb voor u speciaal een account aan gemaakt. Ben benieuwd naar het vervolg ervan!_

----------


## OUM RAYAN

Wat Een Prachtig Verhaal En Tergelijkertijd Ook Droevig Toen Ik Begon Te Lezen Dacht Ik Moet Het Afmaken Ik Zag Echt Niks Meer Om Me Heen Was Enkel Bezig Om Het Zo Snel Mogelijk Naar Het Einde Te Gaan Ik Leefde Echt Met Die Yasmina Meskiena Wat Ze Mee Moest Maken Hoop Dat Je Zo Snel Mogelijk Meer Zult Schrijven Want Het Is Echt Een Ontroerend Verhaal Doe Zo Voort Je Bent Echt Goe Bezig :Smilie:

----------


## sgatke

_upup_

----------


## OUM RAYAN

Ewa Komt Er Nog In Petto?

----------


## El_Nour

Hey Meid,

Echt super mooi verhaal, hopelijk ga je snel verder InchaAllah..!

Liefs,

El_Nour:kus:

----------


## anonymous88

Wowww..

ben net begonnen met lezen en ben nu al bij het einde..
heb me hier net geregistreerd om speciaal aan je te vragen of je alsjeblieft het verhaal verder wil schrijven :$

goshhh te mooi
(L)
xoxo

----------


## Lili-Mini

Super super Super !! mooi verhaal! 
ik vind het echt knap dat je zo goed kan schrijven!
ik wacht op je vervolg  :grote grijns: 



ps. heb me voor jou geregistreerd , om te een reactie te sturen!

----------


## sgatke

_wanneer ga je nou verder? upupup_

----------


## Just_Confused*

Nog een fan !! Schrijf gauw door !! 


aub............!!!

----------


## sgatke

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Lady85

Hey lieverds! Ik moet zeggen dat ik aangenaam verrast ben met zoveel positieve reacties. Daar ben ik erg blij mee :Smilie: 
Daarom zal ik deze week nog verder schrijven en een grote vervolg plaatsen.
Bedankt voor het uppen! Dikke zoen!!

----------


## sgatke

*wel grote vervolgjes en veel h  
kan niet wachten,
upupupup*

----------


## xxxxxsamiraxxxxx

wat een prachtig verhaal!!! Je hebt er een fan bij!

----------


## OUM RAYAN

Ben Aan Het Wachten Op Het Vervolg Kus

----------


## aliah

hallo

Ik heb je verhaal gisteren ontdekt en heb alle stukjes in een paar uur tijd achter elkaar gelezen. Adembenemend, ik hoop dat je gauw weer gaat schrijven.

Groet Alia

----------


## sgatke

*upupupupup*

----------


## Lili-Mini

Wanneer schrijf je weer verdeR??het duurt altijd maar zo lang  :frons:  :frons: 

Ga zo door!

----------


## xxxxxsamiraxxxxx

uppppp

----------


## sgatke

upupuperderpuppp

----------


## aliah

een vervolg graag, ik wacht in spanning af !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Just_Confused*

Pff  :frons:

----------


## El_Nour

Up!

----------


## xxxxxsamiraxxxxx

volgens mij is ze gekapt met schrijven!!! 
Haat ik zo he,beginnen aan een verhaal en het niet afmaken!!!!!
waaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## fessiafessia

ik hoop dat ze het snel afmaakt.

----------


## Lili-Mini

Zo jammer dat ze een verhaal beginnen en het niet afmaken  :frons:  
jullie kunnen ook op http://forum.marokko.nl 
en daar verhalen lezen die helemaalaf zijn! en ook meiden die nog bezig zijn met schrijven  :knipoog:  


Groetjes!

----------


## siham33

ik ben nieuw fan schrijf snel echt leuk :Smilie:

----------


## adilcasa

tyfus, wat kan jij schrijven, schrijf een boek of zo.
ben begonne met leze, maar ben maar gestopt. is die creep nou je hand komen vrage of nie?
laat me raden? niet zeker.

----------


## melillagirl

een mooi verhaal 
ik vind het heel spannend 
xxx

----------


## Hope25

> een mooi verhaal 
> ik vind het heel spannend 
> xxx


Ja alleen wel jammer dat er geen vervolg komt :-(
Lees die verhalen nooit, nu ik er 1 echt leuk vind wordt het niet afgemaakt :Confused:

----------


## mohamed ali 31

wanneer komt nou het vervolg?is het spannendste verhaal wat ik ooit heb gelezen. :duim:

----------


## najoua_mocro11

hey meid
ga gauw verder met je vervolg het is echt spannend

----------


## Antwerpse_tangawia

hey meid 
keb je verhaal in 2 dagen uitgelezen, en ik moet je zegge 
was echt echt echt spannend heb zelfs gehuild bij het lezen, ik kon me heel goed verplaatsen in de hoofdpersonage, je bent een super goeie schrijfster echt chapeau  :duim: 
wel ben ik nu op het vervolgje aant wachten 
schrijf aub snel verder voor het weer school is, 
yallah ben aant wachten Xxxjes

----------


## beertjelief

Pfffffff :moe: 

Komt er nog wat van? :brozac:

----------


## fitna

ik kan niet w8te op vervolg egt eeen prachtuge verhaai

----------


## Najima2

Hey meid ik heb je verhaal egt waar aan 1 stuk doorgelezen en heb er egt van genote ik vind het egt spijtig dat er geen vervolg is ik wacht egt af wacht niet te lang he

----------


## said03

wat is pijnlijke liefde
 :knife_head:

----------


## tweeling29

Hallo Schrijfster,

Ik ben zelf een boekenverslinder,ik heb je verhaal gelezen en als je nog geen boek hebt uitgebracht zou ik dat zeker doen met jouw talent,je weet lezers te laten volgen en je
genre is zeer gewild in deze tijd,

Groetjes van een tweeling

----------


## Faaz

echt jammer dat je niet verder schrijft  :huil2: 
je doet het zo goed.

oke ik wacht .....................op vervolg???

----------


## soussia_agadir

wollah jouw verhaal is gwn echt mooi! is dit een waargebeurde verhaal of niet als ik vragen mag?

----------


## farahita

Drie dagen geleden ben ik begonnen met lezen,Ik raakte verslaafd, ik moest en zou verder lezen. Zelfs wanneer ik niet meer achter de computer zat dacht over de gebeurtenissen van yasmina na
ik zag dat je in 2007 bent begonnen met schrijven.Ik ging ervan uit dat dit verhaal een einde had.
tijdens het lezen hoopte ik dat ik eerder was begonnen met lezen, dan had ik je kunnen bemoedigen om door te gaan met schrijven en je laten zien dat ik een fan ben. tot mijn grote verbazing  :schok: kom ik er net achter dat het verhaal geen einde heeft.
Ik heb een hekel aan verhalen met open einde, laat staan onafgemaakte verhalen.
Ik vraag je dus vriendelijk, haal me uit mijn lijden en maak het verhaal af.

----------


## selloe__

het is egt hele leuke verhaal...

----------


## selloe__

ik wacht al een week.. ik het namelijk tot de laatste pagina gelezen...
waneer schrijf je weer??

----------


## Lady85

Sorry dat ik jullie zo lang heb laten wachten!! Hierbij een nieuw vervolg..


Yasmina opende gauw de sms. Het was een nummer die ze niet kende.

_Hoi lekkertje van me. Hoe gaat het met je?
Met mij gaat het lekker.
Ik wil je morgen zien om 12 uur, op het station.
Zorg dat je er bent en op tijd!
Grote tongzoen en een kneep in die lekkere bil van je.
Ferdi_
Yasmina keek stomverbaasd en walgde bij het lezen van Ferdi’s woorden. Ze voelde een laaiend gevoel opkomen. ‘Hoe durft hij!’, siste ze. ‘Alsof ik n van zijn sletjes ben! Grr, ik ben je bezit niet idioot!’ Yasmina’s angst voor Ferdi veranderde in kwaadheid en haat. Ze dacht terug aan het moment dat Ferdi aan haar zat. ‘Hoe durft hij mij zulke arrogante berichten te sms’en! Hoe durft hij ongevraagd aan me te zitten!’ Yasmina werd even stil en zette grote ogen op van verbazing, toen het haar plotseling doordrong, dat ze haar nummer nooit aan Ferdi heeft gegeven. ‘Hoe komt die engerd aan mijn nummer?’, dacht ze. Yasmina stopte haar mobiel terug in haar tas en plofte zachtjes neer op haar bed. Ze pijnigde haar hersenen, met de vraag hoe Ferdi aan haar nummer zou kunnen komen, maar ze kon nergens een link mee vinden. ‘Zou het toch Nordin zijn geweest? Nee, dat is onmogelijk. Dat kan gewoon niet. Hij zou toch niet zijn eigen zusje weggeven? Ha, alsof hij me berhaupt kan weggeven, ik ben geen handelswaar! Bovendien zou hij dat niet doen, door zijn trots en hij zou dat mama nooit aandoen. Maar hoe komt Ferdi dan aan mijn nummer?’ Yasmina stond op en liep heen en weer door haar kamer en bleef piekeren over Ferdi. ‘Wat moet ik nou doen? Wat gaat hij doen, als ik niet kom opdagen? En wat wil hij doen als ik wel kom opdagen?’ Yasmina werd gek van al die vragen, die door haar hoofd rondsuisden. Ze gaf het op. Zuchtend liet ze zichzelf zakken op haar bed. Ze slaakte een gilletje van pijn. Door het gepieker was ze de pijn aan haar handen voor even vergeten. Gerriteerd trok ze gauw haar handen op en liet haar lichaam op bed zakken. Yasmina liet haar hoofd rusten op haar zachte kussen en kromp ineen. Haar gedachten dwaalden weer af naar Ferdi en Nordin. Ze besefte dat ze zichzelf weer gek maakte met vragen, waar ze geen antwoorden op had. Uiteindelijk dacht ze aan de fijne momenten met Adam en fantaseerde over hem tot ze in slaap viel.

Het gezang van de vogels wekte Yasmina. Ze schoof de gordijnen open en zonnestralen vulde haar kamer op met licht. Yasmina keek op haar klok. Het was 11uur. Over een uur zou Ferdi haar opwachten op het station. Yasmina twijfelde of ze wel zou gaan. ‘Misschien moet ik toch wel gaan. Dan ga ik hem duidelijk maken dat hij me met rust moet laten, of ik stap op naar de politie. Yasmina balde haar vuisten op en sloeg in de lucht op de denkbeeldige hoofd van Ferdi. Yasmina kon een grijns op haar gezicht niet onderdrukken, ondanks de pijn aan haar handen. Zachtjes haalde ze het verband eraf. Ze pakte een alcohol doekje en veegde de opgedroogde bloed weg. Het prikte nog wel wat, maar lang niet zo erg als gisteren. Yasmina kleedde zich om en deed haar haren in een staart. Ze pakte haar tas en sloop zachtjes de gang op. Ze hoorde haar moeder door de telefoon praten. Haar moeders gelach was door het hele huis hoorbaar. Yasmina stopte even bij Nordin’s kamer. Ze hield zachtjes haar oor tegen de deur aan, toen ze stemmen hoorde. ‘Ik meen het! Als je dat niet laat heb je een probleem jongen, dan is het oorlog!’ Ik heb je gezegd, je krijgt alles, maar dat gaat te ver hoor je me!’. Ze hoorde Nordin aan komen lopen. Yasmina deinsde van schrik gauw achteruit en deed snel de voordeur open en trok het achter zich op een kier. Ze zag Nordin uit zijn kamer lopen. Zijn ogen waren rood. ‘Waarschijnlijk heeft hij jointjes lopen roken’, dacht Yasmina. Hij zag er wat bleekjes uit en had een furieus blik op zijn gezicht. Nordin liep de badkamer vloekend in. Yasmina trok zachtjes de deur achter zich dicht en liep snel weg naar de tram. Ze moest deze gebeurtenis even relativeren. ‘Wachtend op de tram, vroeg Yasmina zich af wat er zojuist is gebeurd. Yasmina schudde haar hoofd. ‘Ik ga mezelf niet gek maken. Ik moet aan mijn eigen problemen denken. En op dit moment is dat Ferdi. Ik laat hem zien dat ik niet bang voor hem ben’. Yasmina had besloten om toch maar niet naar Ferdi te gaan, maar hem te ontwijken en desnoods een andere nummer te nemen. Ze dacht als ze wel naar hem toe zou gaan, dat ze de verkeerde indruk bij hem zou opwekken en dat is angst voor hem. En als hij haar lastig blijft vallen, stapt ze op naar de politie. ‘Ik laat niet langer over me heen lopen,’ dacht Yasmina. ‘Het zou zo veel makkelijker geweest zijn als Rana er was,’dacht Yasmina sip. Ze miste Rana ontzettend veel. Ze was haar grote steun en toeverlaat. Ze had bijna overal een antwoord op.
Eindelijk daar was de tram. Yasmina stapte in en liep naar achter. Yasmina zette grote ogen op van schrik, toen ze in de ogen van Ferdi keek. Ferdi ontblootte zijn tanden, toen hij een grote grijns opzette. ‘Popje, je bent ruim op tijd. Kom hier zitten.’ Het klonk meer als een bevel, dan een uitnodiging. Ferdi zette zijn hand op de zitplaats naast zich toen hij dat zei. Yasmina voelde haar benen trillen. Opeens was de vechtlust weer omgezet in angst. Ze voelde zich opeens zo klein en zwak. Ferdi bleef haar strak aankijken. Twijfelend om wat ze zou moeten doen, liep Yasmina zijn kant op en nam uiteindelijk plaats naast hem. Een doordringende geur van knoflook en wiet kwam van Ferdi af. Yasmina trok een vies gezicht, alsof ze moest overgeven. Ze moest opeens terugdenken toen Ferdi zich aan haar opdrong en met zijn gladde tong in haar mond gleed. Ze kon zich de vieze zure smaak maar al te goed herinneren en wenste vurig, dat ze die nare herinnering uit haar hoofd kon verbannen. Yasmina voelde zijn blik op haar prikken. Ze kon het niet laten om haar gezicht naar hem toe te draaien. Ferdi glimlachte breed naar haar. Het ontging haar niet dat hij nog een gouden tand had laten zetten. ‘Afschuwelijk,’dacht Yasmina. Yasmina raapte haar moed bijeen en stelde Ferdi een vraag op zo’n koel mogelijke toon. ‘Wat wil je van mij?’ ‘Ik dacht dat dat al duidelijk was schatje.’ ‘Noem me geen schatje, want ik ben je schatje niet’, zei Yasmina boos. Haar angst begon langzaam weg te trekken en maakte weer plaats voor boosheid. ‘Ik wil dat je me met rust laat Ferdi. Als je me blijft lastig vallen, dien ik een klacht tegen je in bij de politie,’ siste ze. Ik ben niet gediend van jou ‘’gezelschap’’.’ Ferdi keek haar strak aan. Opeens pakte hij haar pols beet en verstrakte zijn greep erop. Yasmina schrok van deze reactie en probeerde haar pols los te krijgen. Hoe harder ze trok, hoe krachtiger zijn greep. Ze keek hem aan. ‘Laat me los,’ zei Yasmina met een angstige stem. ‘Lieve lieve Yasmina. Leer je het dan nooit popje. Je hebt niks te zeggen. Als je mij dreigt, vecht ik harder terug popje’, zei Ferdi met kille blik in zijn ogen. ‘Probeer me maar aan te klagen, maar ik ben bang dat dat niks uithaalt. Ik heb overal connecties popje.’ Ferdi verstrakte zijn greep nog meer. ‘Waag het niet om tegen mij in te gaan en mij te dreigen, dan ben je bij mij aan het verkeerde adres,’ zei Ferdie met een kille stem. Yasmina durfde zich niet meer te verroeren van angst.

----------


## said03

mooi verhaal

----------


## Lady85

> mooi verhaal


Dank je :knipoog: 


En ook de rest van mijn lezers wil ik bedanken voor hun lieve en leuke reacties.
Dat waardeer ik zeer!!

----------


## Lady85

‘Ferdi laat me los,’ herhaalde Yasmina angstig. ‘Het is verkeerd om mensen iets op te dringen wat ze niet willen. Je mag en kan mij niet dwingen. Ik wil jou niet, begrijp dat dan toch,’ zei Yasmina wanhopig. Ferdi lachte breed. ‘Schatje toch, het interesseert me niet wat jij wilt. Je bent van mij, of je nou wilt of niet. Er was eens een tijd dat vrouwen niks te zeggen hadden, dat waren pas tijden. Mannen zijn veel te soft geworden voor jullie vrouwen.' Hij zei het op een toon, alsof hij iets smerigs zei. 'Het stomste wat ze ooit hebben kunnen doen , is jullie rechten geven. Voor je het weet geven ze apen ook stemrechten!,’lachte hij. ‘ Maar ik niet,’zei hij met een gemene grijns op zijn gezicht. ‘Vrouwen zijn er om mannen te plezieren en kinderen te baren meer niet.’ ‘Als je dat echt denkt Ferdi leef je in een fantasie wereld. Maar wat verwacht je van iemand, die vrouwen met apen vergelijkt. Je hebt zulke bekrompen gedachtes,’ fluisterde Yasmina angstig. Ferdi trok Yasmina’s gezicht naar zich toe. De mix van knoflook- en wietgeur, drong diep tot haar door. ‘Hoe meer je je verzet, hoe meer ik je wil,’ zei Ferdi met een hese stem. Hij likte met zijn gladde tong over haar wang. Yasmina voelde een rilling van walging door haar heen gaan. Ze was zo kwaad op zichzelf dat ze niks deed. Zo kwaad dat ze niet voor zichzelf opkwam. Ze probeerde tranen te onderdrukken van woede. ‘ Laat me gaan Ferdi, ik meen het’, zei Yasmina op een felle toon. 
Ferdi drukte zijn nagels in haar huid. ‘Hou je mond stomme trut!’ siste hij kwaad. Yasmina keek hem met grote ogen aan van schrik. ‘Of wil je soms dat ik je lieve broer Nordin ga bellen, ‘zei Ferdi met een valse stem. ‘Ik weet namelijk hoe gek hij is op zijn zusje.’ zei hij op een iets te wat sarcastische toon. Ferdi haalde zijn telefoon tevoorschijn. ‘Hmm, wat zal ik hem eens vertellen? Dat zijn lieve zusje Yasmina vrijwillig naar me toe is gekomen?’ Hij zal mij eerder geloven dan jij,’ zei Ferdi met een valse lach. Yasmina keek hem smekend aan. Ze wist dat hij gelijk had. Nordin zou haar nooit geloven. ‘Nee, ‘ zei ze met een verslagen blik in haar ogen. ‘Dat dacht ik al,’ zei Ferdi, terwijl hij met zijn wijsvinger over haar lippen streek. 
‘Kom we stappen hier uit, zei Nordin terwijl hij haar meetrok aan haar arm zonder haar een kans te geven om zelf op te staan. Ze struikelde en viel bijna, maar Ferdi trok haar net overeind. ‘Wat doen we hier,’ zei Yasmina op een angstige toon. ‘Kom je zo wel achter popje. Wacht hier en waag het niet om weg te gaan,’ zei Ferdi en keek haar met een waarschuwende blik aan. Ferdi draaide zich om en liep een paar meter verderop, waar hij zijn mobiel tevoorschijn pakte. Terwijl hij druk aan het telefoneren was, hield hij Yasmina strak in de gaten. ‘Yasmina durfde zich geen stap te verzetten. Vragen raasden door haar hoofd. Haar hart begon als een gek te kloppen van angst. Ze wist dat als ze nu niet iets zou verzinnen, dat het slecht af zou lopen met haar. Wie weet, wat Ferdi met haar van plan was. Het enige wat ze kon bedenken, was Nordin sms’en. Ook al zou hij haar niet geloven en in mekaar slaan, dat was in ieder geval vele maal beter dan wat Ferdi met haar zou kunnen doen. Zo onopvallend mogelijk pakte Yasmina haar mobiel tevoorschijn en draaide iets om naar links, in de hoop dat Ferdi niets door zou hebben. De adrenaline in haar lichaam begon hevig toe te nemen. Ze voelde haar hart kloppen in haar keel. Haar vingers begonnen van zenuwen te trillen, terwijl ze haar bericht intikte naar Nordin. Ze keek snel naar rechts. Ferdi bleef haar strak aankijken. Hij stopte zijn telefoon weg en kwam haar kant oplopen. Zenuwachtig drukte ze gauw op verzenden en stopte paniekerig haar mobiel in haar zak. 
Ferdi stopte vlak voor haar en keek hij diep in de ogen aan zonder enige emotie. ‘O nee, als hij maar niet iets door heeft’, dacht Yasmina angstig. Ze voelde de angst haar hele lichaam overnemen en begon buikpijn te krijgen. Ferdi pakte Yasmina’s hand en likte mijn zijn tong over zijn onderste lip. Hij glimlachte vals naar haar.’We moeten even wachten popje, maar het duurt niet lang meer.’ ‘Niet lang meer voor wat? ‘vroeg Yasmina paniekerig. Ferdi drukte stevig in haar hand. ‘Ik zei toch geen vragen stellen. Je komt er zo wel achter, ‘ zei Ferdi gerriteerd. 
Na 10 minuten kwam er een prachtige zwarte Mercedes aanrijden en parkeerde vlak voor hun. ‘En wat vind je ervan,’vroeg Ferdi met een zelfvoldane glimlach. ‘Uhh, ja mooi hoor.’ zei Yasmina zonder enige interesse te tonen, terwijl ze te straat afging met haar ogen. ‘Verdorie,’dacht Yasmina. ‘Waar blijft Nordin nou? En wat als hij niet komt opdagen?’ De paniek begon alsmaar toe te nemen en haar buikpijn werd erger. ‘Pardon? ‘zei Ferdi. ‘Mooi? Is dat alles wat je over deze auto te zeggen hebt? Het is mooi wel een CLS 350! Je mag blij zijn dat ik je erin laat, want ik laat bijna niemand in deze auto,’ zei Ferdi beledigd. De chauffeur stapte uit en gaf Ferdi een omhelzing. ‘Alles goed ouwe? Yasmina hoorde weer een auto aankomen en keek gauw op. Ze focuste zich op de automobilist. ‘Stap in, beval Ferdi. Ze keek Ferdi aan alsof hij chinees tegen haar praatte. Yasmina keek gauw weer naar de blauwe Peugeot, die aan kwam rijden. Yasmina’s hart maakte een sprongetje van opwinding. Allerlei emoties gingen door haar heen . Angst maar ook blijdschap, toen ze het gezicht van de automobilist zag. Ze dacht dat ze nooit zo blij zou zijn om die koude blik van Nordin te zien. ‘Stap in zei ik toch!’ zei Ferdi kwaad toen hij Yasmina naar binnen duwde. Yasmina botste met haar hoofd tegen de bovenkant van de deuropening aan en kwam terecht op de lederen bank van de auto. Ferdi deed de deur gauw dicht en nam vooraan plaats. Yasmina negeerde de pijn aan haar voorhoofd en keek vol opwinding achterom. De blauwe Peugeot stopte achter de mercedes. ‘Plankgas, beval Ferdi. Ai jaaij kapitein, grapte Ferdis chauffeur. Ferdi bleef strak voor zich uit kijken en had niet door dat Nordin achter hun aan reed. Yasmina keek gauw weer naar voren. Ze wilde geen argwaan bij Ferdi wekken. Nordin was haar laatste hoop.

----------


## zaouit sun 2

pfffffffffff spannend zeg, ga je gauw weer verder.

Is net een film zeg, je schrijft echt heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg goed.

Ik wacht op je vervolg  :blozen:

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Als je een boek uit brengt, dan ben ik de eerst die die gaat kopen.  :love:

----------


## fille_du_bled

Je hebt me slapeloze nachten bezorgt, met mijn mobieltje las ik je verhaal in 2 nachten!!!

Je bent goed..

MAAR 1 ding vind ik wel totaal onrealistisch.. Hoe yasmina's broer en moeder tegen haar doen.. Het is gewoon onmogelijk dat een moeder haar dochter zo behandeld? 

Het verhaal is echt super, maar dat vond ik er een beetje jammer aan..

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Vondt ik ook trouwens, maar daar door is het ook zo zielig.

Ik heb van de week een waar gebeurd verhaal gelezen. Dat boek moest ik echt in 2 avonden uit lezen, zo zielig. Maar daar had het meisje niets aan haar hele familie en werd levend in de brand gezet door haar zwager ( was echt gebeurd in Jordanie)  :boos:  :huil:

----------


## fille_du_bled

> Vondt ik ook trouwens, maar daar door is het ook zo zielig.
> 
> Ik heb van de week een waar gebeurd verhaal gelezen. Dat boek moest ik echt in 2 avonden uit lezen, zo zielig. Maar daar had het meisje niets aan haar hele familie en werd levend in de brand gezet door haar zwager ( was echt gebeurd in Jordanie)




Oh mijn God!!!!

Haar zwager dan nog????? 

Das inderdaad wel heel erg!!!!


Maar dat is jordanie.. Dit is Nederland.. Die haar broer is echt wel voor niets gemeen, ik denk niet dat iemand zomaar van nature zo tegen zijn eigen zus doet... :-) (gelukkig maar)

----------


## beertjelief

> Je hebt me slapeloze nachten bezorgt, met mijn mobieltje las ik je verhaal in 2 nachten!!!
> 
> Je bent goed..
> 
> MAAR 1 ding vind ik wel totaal onrealistisch.. Hoe yasmina's broer en moeder tegen haar doen.. Het is gewoon onmogelijk dat een moeder haar dochter zo behandeld? 
> 
> Het verhaal is echt super, maar dat vond ik er een beetje jammer aan..


Kan wel hoor. Ik heb ook familie, die hun dochter in elkaar sloegen en ook nog eens werd uitgehuwelijkt :schok: 
Komt wel vaker voor bij berberse mensen, die zijn erg(niet allemaal!).
Dat meisje was altijd lief en deed niks verkeerd duzzzz :eyebrow: 
En mn vriendin haar broer is ook erg :boos: lijkt beetje op nordin :boos: 

UP, wil verder lezeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fille_du_bled

> Kan wel hoor. Ik heb ook familie, die hun dochter in elkaar sloegen en ook nog eens werd uitgehuwelijkt
> Komt wel vaker voor bij berberse mensen, die zijn erg(niet allemaal!).
> Dat meisje was altijd lief en deed niks verkeerd duzzzz
> En mn vriendin haar broer is ook erglijkt beetje op nordin
> 
> UP, wil verder lezeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nee, nee, sorry hoor.. Ik ben berberse, en je zegt, die zijn erg, niet allemaal, het is helemaal niet zo.. Wat heeft dat nu met berbers te maken?? Ik heb een extreem goede band met mijn broers en ouders!! Hetgeen jij zegt over berberse mensen is helemaal bullshit.. Ze zijn misschien "strenger" maar niet zo harteloos!!!!  :boos:  :eyebrow:

----------


## beertjelief

> Nee, nee, sorry hoor.. Ik ben berberse, en je zegt, die zijn erg, niet allemaal, het is helemaal niet zo.. Wat heeft dat nu met berbers te maken?? Ik heb een extreem goede band met mijn broers en ouders!! Hetgeen jij zegt over berberse mensen is helemaal bullshit.. Ze zijn misschien "strenger" maar niet zo harteloos!!!!


Zoals ik al zei niet allemaal!!! Jij misschien niet maar ik ken zelf toch mensen bij wie het wel zo gaat. Je voelt je beledigd omdat je zelf berbers bent, grow up :eyebrow:

----------


## fille_du_bled

> Zoals ik al zei niet allemaal!!! Jij misschien niet maar ik ken zelf toch mensen bij wie het wel zo gaat. Je voelt je beledigd omdat je zelf berbers bent, grow up



nee, hoe jij erover praat, is het net alsof er een 10 % "normaal" is.. 

Het heeft niets met berbers te maken, zo simpel is dat..

----------


## Lady85

Ik dacht 'o wat leuk, ik heb weer reacties gekregen.' Tot mijn stomme verbazing zijn jullie aan het ruzin over wat wel en niet waar is. Ik vraag jullie vriendelijk om dat niet hier te doen, alsjeblieft. Mag ik gewoon mijn verhaal afmaken op mijn manier? Ik zal proberen vanavond nog een vervolg te plaatsen, maar nu ga ik genieten van het heerlijke weer!

Liefs, Lady85

----------


## fille_du_bled

> Ik dacht 'o wat leuk, ik heb weer reacties gekregen.' Tot mijn stomme verbazing zijn jullie aan het ruzin over wat wel en niet waar is. Ik vraag jullie vriendelijk om dat niet hier te doen, alsjeblieft. Mag ik gewoon mijn verhaal afmaken op mijn manier? Ik zal proberen vanavond nog een vervolg te plaatsen, maar nu ga ik genieten van het heerlijke weer!
> 
> Liefs, Lady85




Je hebt groot gelijk!!! 
Vertel voort, please.. 

en niet een kleine tekst maar groot please!!! 

;-)

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Ja graag, ik wacht op je mooie schrijven.
Hoop dat je vandaag de tijd hebt om verder tegaan?????

 :Smilie:  liefs een fan  :love:

----------


## zaouit sun 2

> Oh mijn God!!!!
> 
> Haar zwager dan nog????? 
> 
> Das inderdaad wel heel erg!!!!
> 
> 
> Maar dat is jordanie.. Dit is Nederland.. Die haar broer is echt wel voor niets gemeen, ik denk niet dat iemand zomaar van nature zo tegen zijn eigen zus doet... :-) (gelukkig maar)


Ja zo erg dat het in Jordanie gebeurd. Zo echt niet mogen hoor. :huil:

----------


## missR

Upper de up. Nog een vervolg!

----------


## SonicBoy

mooi verhaal,,ik wacht nog op een vervolg van het verhaal  :Smilie: 
thx

----------


## zaouit sun 2

up up :love: 

duurd lang voor je verder schrijft waarom??????????????????????????? :slaap:

----------


## jamoela-jamila

schrijf verder please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jamoela-jamila

of stuur het naar mijn mp

ik zal wachten 

dike kus jamila

----------


## myr-

je schrijft zo mooi! wanneer komt er een vervolg ?!

----------


## sgatke

_wanneer komt er een vervolg_

----------


## sgatke

_upkee_

----------


## sgatke

---

----------


## DDB1963

Echt een mooi en droevig verhaal tegelijkertijd. Jammer dat zulke verhalen soms nog met de werkelijkheid stroken. Aan de schrijfster zou ik sterk aanbevelen om een uitgeverij op te zoeken want dit vind ik nu echt iets waardevol om te publiceren. Er zijn nog vele mensen die niet kunnen begrijpen hoe dat sommige vrouwen zo mishandelt konden worden. :huil:  :huil:

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Up Up Up
 
Please, schrijf verder voor al je fans........................

WE wachten al zo lang op je vervolg! :frons:

----------


## sgatke

_upppp_

----------


## jnk

wauwwwww!!!!! wat kan jij moooooii schrijven !!! ik hoop dat je je verhaal snel vervolgd het is zo spannend!!!
ben echt benieuwd of die adam egt een lieverdje is ?
en of nordin tog nog iets goeds doet voor zijn zusje?
schrijf je boeken? want ik zou ze meteen aanschaffen! 
laat snel weer van je horen !!! groetjesss Janneke

----------


## redskins007

mooi verhaal maar het duurt wel erg lang voordat je een vervolg schrijft

----------


## sgatke

---

----------


## redskins007

vervolg vervolg vervolg!

----------


## zaouit sun 2

up Up up Up???????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????

----------


## farahita

de reden waarom lady85 niet verder schrijft heeft te maken met de volgende mogelijkheden:

1. Het is een waargebeurd verhaal! 
Ferdi heeft toevallig op deze site gelezen hoe yasmina(=lady85) over hem schrijft:.... knoftlookgeur gemengd met wiet...
en daarna heeft hij haar broer opgebeld en samen hebben ze haar van de kant gemaakt, want wat jullie niet weten is dat Yasmina verder over hun misdadige activiteiten ging schrijven. Ze kon zelf niet naar de politie gaan en aangifte doen, daar was ze te bang voor. Via deze manier hoopte ze dat iemand ze via het verhaal zou herkennen en aangifte zou doen. dan zou ze voor eeuwig en altijd van ze af zijn en verder lang en gelukkig leven met haar nieuwe liefde. 
daar hebben ze dus een stokje voor gestoken...... :kalasnikov: 

2. Het is fictioneel
Een uitgever heeft toevallig op deze site gelezen hoe goed en welgesproken lady85 haar verhaal brengt en bovendien hoezeer het geliefd is onder een groot publiek. Deze slimme uitgever heeft contact met haar opgenomen en aangeboden om haar verhaal in boekvorm uit te brengen. met als enige voorwaarde om niet meer op deze site verder te schrijven...omdat haar boek binnenkort uit zal komen...
ik kan niet wachten!!!! :jumping: 

3. Het meest voor de hand liggende
ze heeft geen f *** zin meer te schrijven 
ze heeft het te druk met studie/ werk / relatie die haar verhaal suf vindt
geen inspiratie meer.

----------


## butterflyonly

ik wacht met vol verwachtingen naar je vervolg..

----------


## berkaniiiaaa

> de reden waarom lady85 niet verder schrijft heeft te maken met de volgende mogelijkheden:
> 
> 1. Het is een waargebeurd verhaal! 
> Ferdi heeft toevallig op deze site gelezen hoe yasmina(=lady85) over hem schrijft:.... knoftlookgeur gemengd met wiet...
> en daarna heeft hij haar broer opgebeld en samen hebben ze haar van de kant gemaakt, want wat jullie niet weten is dat Yasmina verder over hun misdadige activiteiten ging schrijven. Ze kon zelf niet naar de politie gaan en aangifte doen, daar was ze te bang voor. Via deze manier hoopte ze dat iemand ze via het verhaal zou herkennen en aangifte zou doen. dan zou ze voor eeuwig en altijd van ze af zijn en verder lang en gelukkig leven met haar nieuwe liefde. 
> daar hebben ze dus een stokje voor gestoken......
> 
> 2. Het is fictioneel
> Een uitgever heeft toevallig op deze site gelezen hoe goed en welgesproken lady85 haar verhaal brengt en bovendien hoezeer het geliefd is onder een groot publiek. Deze slimme uitgever heeft contact met haar opgenomen en aangeboden om haar verhaal in boekvorm uit te brengen. met als enige voorwaarde om niet meer op deze site verder te schrijven...omdat haar boek binnenkort uit zal komen...
> ...


omggg, dat is echt zo erg!
ik wist echt niet dat het zo kon zijn,
dat gedoe met haar moeder, 
en zo een broer!
ik heb echt zon medelijde met haar!
i heb speciaal een acoount gemaakt, om even te laten weten dat ze supermooi kan schrijven!
en ik hoop echt dat het wat word met haar en adam ze verdient echte liefde!
superrespect voor haar!
hou sterk lieverd! :love2:

----------


## Mar0kaans_

:love:

----------


## Mar0kaans_

up!

----------


## redskins007

mischien is er niets aan de hand maar het vervolg toen ze met die jongen in d eauto stapte en haar broer haar volgte mischien wou die gozer haar voor de ramen laten werken .

----------


## Is_Lam

misschien vond ze het zelf achteraf ook maar een slecht verhaal

----------


## zaouit sun 2

jammer dat ze niet verder gaat. misschien heeft ze geen zin om verder teschrijven. maar begin er dan ook niet aan. er staan zoveel verhalen hier die niet af zijn!

----------


## sgatke

---

----------


## jnk

ik geef het opppp edoeii

----------


## Achmed de Boer

Ga door en op een dag zal iedereen je kennen en over je verhalen, mischien wel boeken praten. Ben je hier al http://tenpages.com/manuscript_plaatsen geweest?? Gewoon proberen mischien kan je wel van jou hobby leven!!!

----------


## jamoela-jamila

?????????????????/

----------


## ifrah91

Lady85 ik ben vervolgens mij veelst te laat om deze opmering te maken...
maar ik vind het verhaal heel erg leuk en verheug me naar het vervolg....wil je aub het afmaken.....xxx nieuwst fan....

----------


## Zinaa05

Ik ben een beetje heeeel erg laat maarjaa:$ ik wou ff zegge dat het een prachtig verhaal is en dat ik graag vervolg wil! :frons:  is haar boek al verkrygbaar en hoe duur en waar verkrygbaaar. en mag ik mischien weten hoe het tussen haar en adam is?? Yasmine heeel veel sterkte. Heb egt respect voor jou!:$ Hele Dikke bousa vooor yasmine(L)

----------


## Zinaa05

Ps.graag een reactie terug!:$

----------


## farahita

ach ik heb de hoop al lang opgegeven.....

----------


## moitagna

Nou ja vervelend dat het verhaal een open einde heeft!! Ik ben er vandaag aan begonnen en heb het aan 1 stuk door gelezen, vond het eht een heel boeiend verhaal.. Echt jammer dat je het niet afmaakt ik denk ook niet dat er nog een einde komt. Aangezien je al in 2007 bent begonnen met schrijven.. Ik hoop maar niet dar iets ergs gebeurt is, mits het verhaal waargebeurd is! Mocht je het verhaal ooit afmaken lees ik het graag verder, samen met de andere lezers! Veel liefs! Je nieuwe fan.. :zwaai:

----------


## sihamx3

schrijf je verder aub echt een mooi verhaal xje

----------


## lamsie

hey,
ik ben egt fan !! waarom duurt het zo lang dat je verder schrijft ??
xx

----------


## baguette

Mijn god...wat een mooi verhaal! En ergens ook weer herkenbaar in de zin van dat het waargebeurd kan zijn. Zo komt het tenminste wel over. Dit verzin je bijna niet.

Ik hoop echt dat het verhaal afgemaakt wordt..er zijn veel mensen die het waarderen. Maar we kunnen ook niet in het leven van de schrijfster kijken. Ik hoop dat alles goed met haar gaat, dat is het belangrijkste.

----------


## baguette

Ik ben trouwens net begonnen met het lezen van dit verhaal..heb het verhaal tot zover ook in 1 stuk gelezen.

----------


## Tetouania87

Salaam Lady85, Wallah echt een mooi verhaal.
Hoop echt heel graag binnenkort een vervolg te lezen 
InchAllah.

Groetjes Tetouania87 :knipoog:

----------


## Mrs.Laila

Zeker goed geschreven..

----------


## tayyp erdogan

liefde bestaat niet meer geld is liefde geworden ok mensen discussie game over ik waait ik ben negatief men als de waarheid zegt word van hele volk buitengezet waarheid is pijn

----------


## marokaantjj-070

aub lady85 ga alsjeblieft verder ik kan niet wachten om je verhaal verder te lezen, zodra ik thuis kom moet ik jou verhaal verder lezen of het nou een waargebeurd verhaal is of niet ik moetje verhaal verder lezen pliess lady85 ga verder pliiiees!!..
( kheb voor jou deze account aangemaakt om te kunnen vertellen dat je verhaal echt mooi is )
xx je big big big fan.

----------


## Mizz_Mimi

Aaah waarom? 
Waarom is het niet af :S

----------


## naimake63

salam, heb speciaal voor jou account gemaakt. Je hebt echt talent !! je verhaal is gewoon super goed.
schrijf aub verder!!!!

----------


## YOUSSRAA!

Geweldig Verhaal
Omg, Echt Goed Geschreven, Ik Wou Dat Ik Dat Ook Kon.

Xoxo.

----------


## Tetouaniia-Nora

Ik ben ook een fan denk ik:$
ik hou wel van zulke verhalen dus ik ga hem nu even luisteren, 3 jaar later:$

boessaaa

----------


## Tetouaniia-Nora

zo leuk verhaal tot nu toe, ik wil heel graag verder lezen maar ik moet me klaarmaken en dan even op werk langs hahah.
ik lees het later weer verder.

boessaa

----------


## YOUSSRAA!

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG!!!!!!!!!!
KOM OP IK MOEEET GEWOON VERDERLEZEN!
WANNEER GA JE WEER SCHRIJVEN?
JE BENT AL IN 2007 BEGONNEN...
EN IEDEREEN VRAAGT HET MAAR : IS DIT ECHT GEBEURD.???
ECHT EEN KUTMOMENT OM TE STOPPEN MET SCHRIJVEN..
IK SNAP DAT JE DAT DOET ZODAT WE VERDER WILLEN LEZEN MAAR NU MAG JE WEL EEN VERVOLG GAAN SCHRIJVEN, VOORDAT IK GEEEK WORDT.

ALVAST BEDANKT,
MAAR IK HEB MIJN HOOP AL VERLOREN.
 :aanwal:

----------


## Romaysazina

zooooooo irri zo spannend en alweer geen einde had ik laatst ook al grrrr bij een ander verhaal!!!schrijf verder please!

----------


## Lady85

De Mercedes nam een scherpe bocht , en reed met een vaart de snelweg op. Yasmina zag dat de chauffeur haar steeds bekeek via de binnenspiegel en had een weerzinwekkende glimlach op zijn gezicht. Het leek alsof hij haar uitkleedde met zijn ogen. Na ruim een halfuur viel het Yasmina op, dat ze de bewoonde wereld achter zich lieten. Yasmina keek gauw achterom. Geen spoor van de blauwe Peugeot. Paniek begon toe te slaan bij Yasmina. ‘Nee, ‘dacht ze angstig. ‘Nordin waar ben je, laat me alsjeblieft niet achter bij Ferdi.’ 
De auto begon vaart te minderen en stopte. Ferdi draaide zich om en keek Yasmina met een brede lach aan. ‘Uitstappen popje.’ Bang om tegen hem in te gaan, stapte Yasmina uit. Ferdi fluisterde iets tegen zijn chauffeur en draaide zich daarna om naar Yasmina. Hij pakte haar beet bij haar pols en trok haar mee het bos in. ‘Waar breng je me naar toe,’piepte Yasmina angstig. ‘Je kan het maar niet laten om vragen te stellen h,’ zei Ferdi met een valse glimlach. ‘Geduld is een schone zaak popje. Kijk we zijn er bijna, zei Ferdi met een grijns. ’ Yasmina keek voor zich uit en staarde in de verte. Ze kneep haar ogen samen en probeerde tussen de vele bomen door te kijken, om te zien waar Ferdi het over had. Yasmina zag een wazige licht schijnen, maar ze stond er te ver van af om te zien wat het was. Uiteindelijk begon het langzaam vorm te krijgen. Het was een brede luxe tent van onverwoestbaar rode canvasdoek met een stalen frame. Allerlei gedachtes spookten door haar hoofd en keek Ferdi zowel vragend als angstig aan. ‘Wat doet een tent hier midden in het bos’, dacht Yasmina angstig. ‘Wat is hij van plan.’ De pijn in haar buik begon weer terug te komen. Ferdi beantwoordde haar vragende blik met een wellustige glimlach. ‘Popje hier verlies jij je onschuld. Ik heb deze speciale gelegenheid op deze plek geregeld voor een hele belangrijke klant van mij, die bereidt is om veel geld voor jou te betalen, dus stel me niet teleur.’ 
Het voelde alsof Yasmina zich niet meer kon bewegen. Ze bibberde over haar hele lichaam. Haar adem stokte in haar keel. ‘Neee alsjeblieft niet’, smeekte Yasmina. Tranen begonnen over haar wangen te rollen. ‘Doe me dit alsjeblieft niet aan’, snikte ze. ‘Ik doe alles wat je wil, maar doe me dit niet aan’. Ferdi begon hard te lachen. ‘Popje, heb je dan nog steeds niet door, dat het me geen ene moer kan schelen wat jij vindt? ’Verder heb ik niks aan jou, alleen jou gat doet er toe. Dat is ook de enige reden waarom mannen vrouwen af en toe nodig hebben, voor de rest zijn jullie overbodig’, zei hij met gevoelloze blik en keek haar onafgewend aan. Yasmina keek hem huilend aan en hield haar handen tegen haar buik, in hoop dat haar buikpijn minder werd. ‘Ik moet hier weg,’dacht ze paniekerig. ‘Loop voor me’, beval Ferdi haar. Yasmina wilde hem gehoorzamen, maar besefte dat dit misschien haar enige kans was om te ontsnappen. Als ze eenmaal die tent in zou lopen, was het te laat. Ze maakte een schijnbeweging, en zette het op een rennen richting de weg. Ferdi riep haar na, ‘je kan niet ontsnappen popje’ en rende direct achter haar aan. Terwijl Yasmina voor haar leven rende, voelde het alsof haar benen loodzwaar waren geworden. Haar hart klopte als een gek in haar keel. De wind suisde in haar oren. De takken van de bomen waaiden heen en weer, alsof ze haar aanmoedigden om nog harder te rennen. Ze raakte buiten adem, maar bleef doorrennen en weigerde op te geven. Ze kreeg het opeens ontzettend warm. Opeens werd ze aan haar arm getrokken. Yasmina slaakte een gil van schrik. 
‘Neeeee, schreeuwde ze buiten adem. ‘Nee..ee’, haperde ze.’ Laat me los vuile klootzak, laat me gaan!’ Ferdi keek haar met een ijskoude blik aan en verstrakte zijn greep om haar pols. Waag het niet om dit nog een keer te flikken’, snauwde hij. Je kan gillen wat je wilt, niemand die je hoort. Je kan je stem beter sparen voor straks,’zei Ferdi met een akelige lach. ‘Dan zul je mogen gillen wat je wilt.’ Ferdi pakte Yasmina beet en tilde haar over haar schouder. ‘Laat me los! Jij vuile ziek persoon, ga hulp zoeken!’ Ferdi lachte en voelde zich zeer geamuseerd van Yasmina’s woorden.’ Jij ben mijn hulp popje. Jammer dat ik je nu aan mijn klant heb beloofd, anders zou ik je laten merken wat voor een hulp je voor mij bent. Yasmina voelde zich hulpeloos en was ten einde raad. ‘Hou hier mee op’, snikte ze. ‘Te laat popje’, 
Ferdi zette Yasmina neer en trok haar de grote tent in. Er stond een grote ronde tafel met 2 stoelen en een mini koelkast ernaast. De grond was bedekt met zwart tapijt. Verder op stond een grote 2 persoonsbed met een rode fluwelen laken en rozenblaadjes overheen gestrooid. Naast het bed stond een forse man , rond de 40 jaar, schatte Yasmina. Hij droeg een zwarte pak met een blauw das en grijze overhemd. Hij was vrij kaal en had een enorm buikje. ‘Zal vast door het bier zuipen komen’, dacht Yasmina terwijl ze hem met een walgende blik analyseerde. Hij keek Yasmina wellustig aan. Daarna richtte hij zich tot Ferdi . 
‘Goedendag Ferdi’. De man had een zware stem, viel Yasmina op. ‘Hallo Damian’, zei Ferdi op een vriendelijke toon, wat helemaal niet bij hem paste. ‘Hier heb je het meisje waar ik je over vertelde. Is 3 uur genoeg?’ Yasmina kon haar oren niet geloven. Ze werd gewoon verhandeld, alsof ze een stuk vleeswaar was. ‘Dat is meer dan genoeg’, antwoordde Damian met een wellustige lach. Yasmina keek hoe Ferdi uit het tent verdween. Daarna wendde ze zich tot Damian. Hij vervoerde zich geen vin en staarde haar alleen maar glimlachend aan. Daarna rende Yasmina naar de opening, maar botste tegen een man aan die de wacht hield. Hij duwde haar terug. Er was geen ontsnappen mogelijk besefte ze. Ze zou zo dadelijk ontmaagd worden door een walgelijke kale vent met een bierbuik. ‘Heb ik mezelf hiervoor gespaard’, dacht Yasmina verslagen. Ze keerde zich naar Damian. Haar ogen vulde zich met tranen. Damian kwam haar kant oplopen en stopte voor haar neus.’ Rustig maar lieverd, je hoeft nergens bang voor te zijn.’ Hij pakte haar bij haar hand en trok haar mee richting het bed en liet haar los.

----------


## Lady85

‘Hij ontdeed zich van zijn kleding. Yasmina keek geschokt naar zijn afschuwelijke harige lichaam. Het leek net een gorilla. En die bierbuik, het was gewoon niet om aan te zien. Ze kon het niet helpen, maar haar blik ging langzaam naar beneden en staarde naar zijn onbesneden penis. ‘Mooi niet dat dat gore ding in mij komt’, dacht ze angstig. ‘Waar wacht je op’, zei Damian ongeduldig. ‘Kleedt je uit.’ Sorry meneer, maar dat doe ik niet. Ik weet niet was Ferdi tegen je heeft gezegd, maar hij heeft me hier meegenomen tegen me wil in.’ ‘Dat doet er niet toe,’antwoordde Damian. Ik heb voor je betaald, dus als je het zelf niet doet, dan doe ik het voor je. 
Hij stapte op Yasmina af en begon aan haar kleding te trekken en ontdeed haar van haar trui. ‘Nee, schreeuwde Yasmina. Hij gooide haar neer op bed. De man keek streng en opgewonden tegelijk. ‘Ja schreeuw maar door schatje, schreeuw alsjeblieft door . Hij trok haar broek uit. ‘Hou op, schreeuwde Yasmina hard. Ze begon hard te gillen en probeerde zich van hem los te rukken. Haar rukte haar bh open en ging daarna naar haar slipje. Het leek alsof het hem absoluut geen moeite kostte om haar slipje uit te doen, terwijl zij zich met alle kracht verzette. Een gevoel van schaamte ging door haar heen. Damian boog zich over haar heen. Het voorvocht liep uit zijn penis, zo opgewonden was hij. Hij keek haar beestachtig aan. Wat ben jij toch een lekkere sletje zeg', zei Damian terwijl hij met zijn hand over haar vagina wreef. Yasmina voelde zich zo vies, en voelde een enorme haat voor hem en Ferdi. Yasmina gilde zo hard als ze kon. 'Blijf van mij af!' Hoe ze zich ook los probeerde te wurmen, niks hielp. Hij begon haar borsten te likken en likte zich een weg naar beneden. 
Yasmina greep haar kans en trapte tegen zijn ballen aan, zo hard als ze kon. De man kreunde van pijn. Yasmina hoorde dat er iets gaande was buiten de tent, maar was te druk bezig om aan Damian te ontsnappen om daar op te letten. Ze rende de andere kant van de tent op en probeerde er onderuit te kruipen. Ze zocht wanhopig naar een opening. Damian had zich inmiddels al hersteld van de pijn en pakte Yasmina bij haar enkels. Hij sleepte haar mee over de grond terug naar bed. ‘Nee’, snikte Yasmina. Blijf van me af vieze ouwe goorlap! Opeens werd Damian hardhandig. Hij gaf haar een harde klap op haar gezicht. ‘Ferdi had me al gewaarschuwd, dat je moeilijk was.’ Hij gaf haar nog een klap. Het zal je berouwen dat je me geschopt hebt, want nu zal ik niet lief en teder voor je zijn. Nu zal ik je maagdelijkheid eruit rammen', zei Damian met een ijzige stem'. Hij hield Yasmina’s armen stevig beet en ging op haar liggen. Hij gebruikte zijn benen om haar benen te openen. Hij keek haar diep in de ogen aan met een wrede lach. De tranen stroomden over haar wangen. Ze probeerde met alle kracht hem van zich af te duwen, maar hij was te sterk voor haar. 
Ze voelde zijn penis tegen haar vagina aandrukken. Yasmina voelde zich zo machteloos en zo vies. Opeens hoorde ze een harde dreun en voor ze het wist, lag damian op de grond met een bebloede hoofd. Naast hem lag een gebroken fles. Ze veegde haar tranen weg en keek naar haar redder. Tot haar grote schok zag ze haar broer Nordin, die haar strak in de ogen aan keek. Ze realiseerde zich opeens dat ze naakt was en schaamde zich diep. Gauw trok ze de laken over zich heen. Nordin keerde zijn rug naar haar toe. ‘Doe gauw je kleren aan’, beval hij haar. ‘We hebben geen tijd te verliezen’. Yasmina twijfelde geen seconde en deed wat hij haar opdroeg. Even later stond ze naast hem. Wat was ze blij om hem te zien. Haar ogen vulde zich met tranen van blijdschap, dat hij haar heeft gered van zo’n verschrikkelijke lot. Ze wist niet hoe ze hem moest bedanken en zocht naar woorden. ‘Bedankt’, kwam er moeizaam uit en durfde hem niet aan te kijken. ‘Kom mee’, zei Nordin zonder enige emotie in zijn stem. Yasmina keek nog even achterom, naar de man die haar bijna verkracht had. Daar lag hij nu opeens zo hulpeloos en bebloed, maar Yasmina voelde absoluut geen empathie voor hem. Yasmina draaide zich om en volgde Nordin, maar struikelde bijna over de man die de tent bewaakte. Ook hij had een flinke dreun op zijn hoofd gehad. Dat was te zien aan het bloed, dat aan zijn haren kleefde. Nordin versnelde zijn pas en Yasmina probeerde hem bij te houden.

----------


## Sjarlus

:hihi:

----------


## Romaysazina

up up up

----------


## jamoela-jamila

Ga aub verder

----------


## farahita

over drie maanden krijgen we een vervolg?

----------


## Perim...

Up...

----------


## lopititia

soo soo leuke verhaal meid,

Wel erg wat er gebeurd is hoop niet dat het waargebeurd is want ik wens dit niemand toe....

Veel succes meid ..

xxxx

----------


## BedrogenConsument

Pijn en Liefde, tegenstrijdig! 

Wel vreemd, maar toch een feit (helaas)

sina

----------


## Mooie meid

Wat een verhaal zeg ga aub verder

----------


## lopititia

Upppppppppa

----------


## ghizlane ines

waar is de rest :huil:

----------


## ghiz

omg zooooo leukeee verhaaaal aub gaa verderrrrr :love: !!!

----------


## Oujdia_91

*ow wat spannend ga verder aub! Dit verhaal lezen is echt mijn bezigheid geworden
*

----------

